# Charity Firewood Cutting for Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County WI



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

It is getting to be that time of the year again. A few good killing frosts have taken care of the skeeters and other bugs so it is time to help Denny and Barb "work the woodpile" for Interfaith Caregivers. Talking to a few other AS members-they thought a new thread was a good idea to fill others in on what, where and when we are doing this. I don't know if this thread will challenge the OK,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG Thread in posts but here we go!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 1, 2012)

When we going to do our first outing over there?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> When we going to do our first outing over there?



sometime in between GTG's.


----------



## polkat (Oct 1, 2012)

im in, but my saturdays are almost filled up with cub scout stuff but 
i surely will see what i can do


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

Was hoping to get the ball rolling on Oct 14th. Talking with Denny it sounds like he would like to get all the wood from the One Shot up to his place before we cut any more at his place.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 1, 2012)

What are we gonna eat?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What are we gonna eat?



PIE AND BACON!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 1, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> PIE AND BACON!



Better be some carmel rolls!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 1, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Better be some carmel rolls!!



:agree2:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Better be some carmel rolls!!



I'm sure Barb will be along soon to comment on this.........................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

Grizzly Adams 86 has a group from his church going to Denny's on the 13th.


----------



## pele55 (Oct 1, 2012)

junior will be home and im sure we can a couple others


----------



## polkat (Oct 1, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Better be some carmel rolls!![/QUOTE
> 
> i was just thinking about carmel rolls this last sunday working the wood pile


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2012)

Should be able to get the dump trailer we used last time along with the new one at the shop. pele-thinks your pickup has the nads to pull one?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 1, 2012)

Pele you forgot your little cooler at my house durring the gtg. I will bring it with when we come over there.


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 1, 2012)

Count me in too. Never send a Chevy to do a Fords job if you need the trailer pulled.


----------



## Toad22t (Oct 2, 2012)

Where is this located at? Also can you give me some more info on this! We have been doing something lime this the last couple of years for my mom. Just always called it a wood cutting party. Friends food beer and a fire afterwards. I guess just a reason to get together and do work at the same time.


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 2, 2012)

near grantsberg 
it's lots of fun and for a great cause


----------



## pele55 (Oct 2, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Should be able to get the dump trailer we used last time along with the new one at the shop. pele-thinks your pickup has the nads to pull one?



i got my heated tailgate fixed in case it doesn't!!!


----------



## pele55 (Oct 2, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Count me in too. Never send a Chevy to do a Fords job if you need the trailer pulled.



i put a hitch on the Capri


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 2, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Count me in too. Never send a Chevy to do a Fords job if you need the trailer pulled.



pele can pull it to Grantsburg empty-The ford can take it from there!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What are we gonna eat?



that figures,, always thinking about your stomach 
wish it wasn't so far away i would help


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 2, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

Toad22t said:


> Where is this located at? Also can you give me some more info on this! We have been doing something lime this the last couple of years for my mom. Just always called it a wood cutting party. Friends food beer and a fire afterwards. I guess just a reason to get together and do work at the same time.



This will give you some idea of what we do up there, lots of pics and the usual BSing included at no charge!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170526.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/128184.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/147942.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192455.htm

I probably missed a couple threads, but that'll give you an idea. It's a great time, and the food alone is worth the trip! Make sure to get there early for breakfast at the Main Street!


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill be there count me in as well


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Oct 2, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm sure Barb will be along soon to comment on this.........................



You can be sure I will comment. Can't wait to see you all. There will be caramel rolls and cookies and Connie will probably put on a great lunch like she always does. On the 12th and 13th we will have some people from Ellsworth coming to help out. They will be staying over night at our church. The 14th is open. The next weekend Denny's sister and family will be here to rake and clean up the yard. I think last weekend is open. On the 2nd of Nov. I get my first bionic knee and will not be a lot of help after that. Of course all I usually do is make rolls, cookies and sit and look cute anyway and knee surgery should not stop me from doing that. You will not believe it when you see the wood piles. The guys we have had working for us from the jail have really cleaned up, so we have room for more wood. Dumpy, the big dump truck is ready to go with his new tires. Just let us know when you will be here and we will be ready. Of course you are welcome any time, I will reserve the Main Street Cafe.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 2, 2012)

The plan is to hit the woods at the One Shot on Sunday the 14th. there is still some saw work to be done there-but more splitting and hauling to be done. Maybe again on the last weekend of the month if it does not interfere with the GTG schedule. I have two dump trailers lined up to use but we might need something nimble to get them into and out of the woods. Hopefully we can head over to the Robert's estate later in the afternoon for a little PUMPKIN CHUCKIN'!


----------



## computeruser (Oct 2, 2012)

If y'all were closer...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 2, 2012)

computeruser said:


> If y'all were closer...



Some of us think we're a little TOO close already...:msp_sneaky:

To each other that is..


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 2, 2012)

Me and Sarah should be available on the 14th. I could bring the jeep for pulling a trailer in the woods or I could bring my bobcat. Which would you rather I bring?


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 2, 2012)

maybe the 14th
i've been cutting some realy short wood lately:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah should be available on the 14th. I could bring the jeep for pulling a trailer in the woods or I could bring my bobcat. Which would you rather I bring?



Have Sarah leave friday nite driving the skidsteer and haul the jeep over on Sunday!:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> maybe the 14th
> i've been cutting some realy short wood lately:hmm3grin2orange:



HA...You and your short wood.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 3, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Have Sarah leave friday nite driving the skidsteer and haul the jeep over on Sunday!:msp_w00t:



Good idea!!! Maybe she could drive the skid steer pulling the trailer with the jeep on it and I could drive her nice cushy car over on sunday. Now were thinking.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2012)

Almost missed this thread! We need a way to flag all the guys in the old threads that there is a new one.

I have a bunch of work travel coming up, but am subscribing so that I can find out the dates. Will attend any that I can.

Philbert

(OK - I just flagged the threads that Steve NW WI listed in post #25 so that people who participated or followed those threads know about this event)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah should be available on the 14th. I could bring the jeep for pulling a trailer in the woods or I could bring my bobcat. Which would you rather I bring?



Crap! I might have a conflict.... Working on remedying that...:msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (Oct 3, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> wish it wasn't so far away i would help



No snackies. You wouldn't fit in. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Have Sarah leave friday nite driving the skidsteer and haul the jeep over on Sunday!:msp_w00t:



Subscribing... There will be more of these throughout the winter.... Right???
Cause I'm in any time after November...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe I could convince the group from my church to stay the whole weekend...anyways at least count me in. opcorn:


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Oct 4, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Maybe I could convince the group from my church to stay the whole weekend...anyways at least count me in. opcorn:



Will have to see if we can use the church for Sat night. Let me know if that is the plan so I can ask.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2012)

*Bump*

It is looking like breakfast at T-Dawgs at 7am and out to the woods by 8. I have 2 dump trailers and trucks lined up to haul and a couple splitters that I will bring. I'm sure the Interfaith ladies will supply all the rolls we can eat and we will do chilli or BBQ's for lunch. It would be cool if we tooks a couple hours before dark and headed to 5R-INC's to check out the pumpkin chuckin set-up at his place!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> It is looking like breakfast at T-Dawgs at 7am and out to the woods by 8. I have 2 dump trailers and trucks lined up to haul and a couple splitters that I will bring. I'm sure the Interfaith ladies will supply all the rolls we can eat and we will do chilli or BBQ's for lunch. It would be cool if we tooks a couple hours before dark and headed to 5R-INC's to check out the pumpkin chuckin set-up at his place!



You mean Poulan chucking??


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You mean Poulan chucking??



We'll have to wait and see what Duane says!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 7, 2012)

I have seen lots of pumkins fly now I want to see a poulan fly! Dig out those wild things lol:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> I have seen lots of pumkins fly now I want to see a poulan fly! Dig out those wild things lol:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like fun! We'll send pele out in the field and have him try to catch them-Not running of course!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pele55 (Oct 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Sounds like fun! We'll send pele out in the field and have him try to catch them-Not running of course!:hmm3grin2orange:



i can do it!!!!


----------



## flyboy553 (Oct 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Sounds like fun! We'll send pele out in the field and have him try to catch them-Not running of course!:hmm3grin2orange:




Nah, go ahead and fire 'em up!

Ted


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2012)

pele55 said:


> i can do it!!!!



Only if you put your crayons down first!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I am still planing on coming over but not sure about bringing skidsteer or jeep. My trailer decking is rotten. Maybe some of you saw it last time I came over, I had a piece of steel over the rotten wood. Well I havent fixed it yet and it is worse. I can use it to haul the bobcat down to where I cut wood, (1/2 mile away), but I dont think I dare pull it on the highway. I will have my diesel and my saws but I just dont think I can bring anything on my trailer untill I fix it. That sucks. I am still looking forward to coming over and helping.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Denny. We will concentrate on the wood at the landing on the south end. He had dropped about 9 loads that came off the state land that needs to be cut up. There will be plenty of splitting and hauling to be done also!


----------



## MN Ripper (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got the 14th marked to come up and help. I do have to readjust some other priorities for that day but it looks promising at this point at least.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 7, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Will have to see if we can use the church for Sat night. Let me know if that is the plan so I can ask.



Talked to the youth group leader today at chuch and even though he'd like to stay and help they're planning on going back sat. afternoon/evening. But I'm still planning on staying. Probaly will need a place to crash sat. night.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish I could get back down there for this one. The charity cuttings are way cool. But we've got a cabin renovation scheduled for a lake client. Guess we'd better bring in some $ to pay the winter bills.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Oct 8, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Talked to the youth group leader today at chuch and even though he'd like to stay and help they're planning on going back sat. afternoon/evening. But I'm still planning on staying. Probaly will need a place to crash sat. night.



Church is ready for Friday night. Bring rain weather clothes. It is suppose to rain all weekend. See you soon.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 8, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2.tree monkey
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10
11
12
13


----------



## pele55 (Oct 9, 2012)

*breakfast*

pele55 and junior


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 9, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6.
7.
8.
9.
10
11
12
13


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6. GrizzlyAdams86
7.
8.
9.
10
11
12
13


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in for breakfast and at least one of my boys.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 9, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.
> 
> Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.
> 
> ...



Sarah is probably going to make it.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 9, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6. GrizzlyAdams86
7. Andydodgegeek
8. Sarahdodgegeek?
9.Duane +1
10 Boyd
11Todd
12 Mikey
13
14
15


----------



## MN Ripper (Oct 9, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6. GrizzlyAdams86
7. Andydodgegeek
8. Sarahdodgegeek?
9.Duane +1
10. Boyd
11.Todd
12. Mikey
13. MN Ripper
14.
15.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ill be there when treemonkey gets there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## polkat (Oct 10, 2012)

the wife and I have conflicting scedules; I will try to win bowdown and be there but you know how it goes.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6. GrizzlyAdams86
7. Andydodgegeek
8. Sarahdodgegeek?
9.Duane +1
10. Boyd
11.Todd
12. Mikey
13. MN Ripper
14. Jake must have got off!
15.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry guys - have to work.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 11, 2012)

...
Make a mountain of wood fellas!!!
I'm gonna try to make the next one...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 11, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Ill be there when treemonkey gets there:hmm3grin2orange:



You and Tree monkey are both coming? Nice.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 11, 2012)

That was the plan, I have to come up regardless if scotts coming or not I have to pick something up but.... I don't wanna spoil the surprise yet:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 11, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> That was the plan, I have to come up regardless if scotts coming or not I have to pick something up but.... I don't wanna spoil the surprise yet:msp_sneaky:



Like maybe a 7900???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope way off:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2012)

Can I take a guess?


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 11, 2012)

No you may not:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2012)

Breakfast at T-DAWGS, picnic lunch in the woods, couple hours of Pumpkin (and WILDTHING) chuckin' and Packers after dark-Gonna be a good day Tater................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You and Tree monkey are both coming? Nice.



um i'm bringing jake with me, but he is coming by himself


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 11, 2012)

Where are we cutting, at Dennys or at Boyds? Sarah is for sure coming with now.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are we cutting, at Dennys or at Boyds? Sarah is for sure coming with now.



Cutting and splitting @ The One Shot-Hauling to Denny's!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 12, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Breakfast at T-DAWGS, picnic lunch in the woods, couple hours of Pumpkin (and WILDTHING) chuckin' and Packers after dark-Gonna be a good day Tater................:msp_biggrin:



At the rate da Packers have been going, it'll be no big loss if I'm tuckered out and sleep through most of the game...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 12, 2012)

Breakfast at T-Dawgs! 7:00 am Sunday.

Lets get a count so we can warn them if needed. Just copy and paste and add your name.

1. Grandpatractor.
2. tree monkey
3. pele55
4. pele jr
5. Steve NW WI
6. GrizzlyAdams86
7. Andydodgegeek
8. Sarahdodgegeek?
9.Duane +1
10. Boyd
11.Todd
12. Mikey
13. MN Ripper
14. Jake must have got off!
15. HEAVY FUEL + 1 or 2
16.
17.
18. 
19.
20.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody dropped off some 2fer1 drink tickets for use after the cuttin & splittin at T-Dawgs.:kilt::kilt:


----------



## pele55 (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> At the rate da Packers have been going, it'll be no big loss if I'm tuckered out and sleep through most of the game...



i think next top model is on at the same time:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 13, 2012)

You guys getting any work done up there???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 13, 2012)

I would stay to watch the packers but I got to get home and do my hair.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You guys getting any work done up there???



Not till tommorrow. Hows things down there?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 13, 2012)

Laying under my tractor... Waiting for Dennis to get here with the wrenches...
Thinking about taking a nap...
Pushing brush did a number on a fuel line...:msp_angry:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 14, 2012)

Keep goin' boys!!! It gets cold up there!!!!
Good work...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 14, 2012)

Now you see em





Now ya don't


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 14, 2012)

Jake, quit fondling the 461


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 14, 2012)

Now he's fondling something else..


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to all that helped today! Good weather-Great fellowship-All for a great cause!

More pics and video to follow.....................


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 14, 2012)

Just got home, unloaded saws, showered up, now sitting in easy chair in my underwear relaxing and checking out some arborist site action. Had a good time today playing with the wood. Always good to see some of the fine AS folks. We got some pictures we will try to get them posted up.


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 14, 2012)

Great day for cutting and hanging with great people. Sometimes Andy a little less info is ok :msp_scared:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Made it homew ok. Thanks to everyone for a great time. And thanks to grandpatractor for a place to bunk saturday night. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 14, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> Great day for cutting and hanging with great people. Sometimes Andy a little less info is ok :msp_scared:



WHAT? At least I'm wearing underwear. Guess what color.


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 14, 2012)

*Great day for a Great Cause*

Today was a blast. Nice to see what people can do when they get together and help out. Glad to help a few less fortunate as well. I will definately be attending the next.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Oct 14, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks to all that helped today! Good weather-Great fellowship-All for a great cause!
> 
> More pics and video to follow.....................



Interfaith Caregivers sure wants to thank everyone for all of your hard work and for saving Dumpy.
We often wonder what we would do without the Arborists. Denny would be putting logs on the splitter and Ben (his dad) would be asleep at the lever. What has been done would take years for us to do. Thank you so much.
About Dumpy, for those of you who don't know our old faithful dually caught fire and almost started a brush fire. Denny and John put out the fire and Boyd, Andy, JD and Sarah came to the rescue. I thought we were going to have to have a funeral for Dumpy, but Boyd said she is resting comfortably and will live again. Thanks to all for everything and thanks for saving our baby dump truck. You are the best. 
Love the pictures. 
Barb & Denny


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey do what ya want in your own house but there is no way I am taking a guess at the color.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 14, 2012)

We are glad to help out. Thanks for the carmel rolls and cinnamon rolls, I would gladly cut firewood in exchange for some of them anytime.


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> WHAT? At least I'm wearing underwear. Guess what color.



pink:msp_wub:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 14, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> pink:msp_wub:



Are you peaking in my windows?


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Oct 14, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Made it homew ok. Thanks to everyone for a great time. And thanks to grandpatractor for a place to bunk saturday night. Looking forward to the next one.



Thanks for bringing the kids up this weekend. They were great. Didn't mind the hard work at all. :msp_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> Today was a blast. Nice to see what people can do when they get together and help out. Glad to help a few less fortunate as well. I will definately be attending the next.



Thanks for helping! Didn't get much BS time in-Hopefully we can visit more next time!


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for a great day, preety amazing what a bunch of people can do when there minds are set to it, by the way boyd sarah and I were wonderin where the dolmar stickers are??? I need one for scotts race van, thanks for the saw can't wait to run it


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought I'd share some pics from the weekend... A great weekend! 
The most important element of the weekend: :msp_wub: *Caramel Rolls.* :msp_wub:






Pele working _really_ hard... 




Todd & Chris- splitting all day, and still a smile on their face...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

It's ok- I know the caramel rolls are gone, but lunch is coming soon- don't cry!






A great day with great friends.






Don't worry- the wood missed his head...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

speaking of wood...




I know a lot of it was split.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

Duane & Jon stacked a lot of wood


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

Jake cut a lot of wood


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

and as a group, we handled a lot of wood. And all for a great cause. 






Boyd - thanks for hosting us. 
Denny & Barb, thanks for giving us a great excuse to be together.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Oct 15, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> and as a group, we handled a lot of wood. And all for a great cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pics Sarah and great job to everyone that helped! I hope to make one of these events when I can but every weekend has been crazy as of late.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Sarah! DOLMAR stickers coming your way!












Maybe a few for Jake too!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for the pics Sarah! DOLMAR stickers coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about me?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What about me?



Don't worry, Jake will share. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pele55 (Oct 15, 2012)

we are a pretty goofy bunch of people, but we have a lot of fun and i have got to meet alot of great friends now!!! It is awesome the amount of help we get to supply wood for people who are in great need...Denny feels like he wasn't helping enough yesterday... I had to have another discussion with him about that.... Not everyone knows the amount of work he does not only delivering but helping to make sure we have CARMEL ROLLS!!!. Denny and Barb are two very amazing people who deserve the most credit for what goes on with The Heat a Home project... we love you guys


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Thanks for a great day, preety amazing what a bunch of people can do when there minds are set to it, by the way boyd sarah and I were wonderin where the dolmar stickers are??? I need one for scotts race van, thanks for the saw can't wait to run it



Update your sig and maybe we'll find you some stickers!


----------



## MN Ripper (Oct 15, 2012)

Great day to work outside and it was cool to see trailer after trailer drive away heaped full of split wood knowing some day it's going to people in need of a warm home that really will appreciate it. As always a very worthwhile event for anyone to attend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> speaking of wood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see a new thread coming soon...Monkeyed Timberwolf Splitter!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 15, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


>



It's actually Pele55 breaking wind!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job on the Pics Sarah!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 15, 2012)

got a pic of the sign at Barb & Denny's!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 16, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Update your sig and maybe we'll find you some stickers!



Sig updated-Stickers on the way!


----------



## longunner (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, nice job guys. How much wood do you think you processed? Many hands make a burden light.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to two of our great helpers-Duane (5R-INC) and Scott (treemonkey)!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey boys, when is the next Interfaith charity cut? The Iowa boys are looking for an excuse to venture north.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 13, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey boys, when is the next Interfaith charity cut? The Iowa boys are looking for an excuse to venture north.



I was kinda wonderin' me self.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was kinda wonderin' me self.



Me too...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel it necessary that I should make it to the next one two being I have raised some Cain in the Burnett county area in my days. Let me know when this is going to happen and I will round up some guys and give a helping hand.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 13, 2012)

High Holy Week in WI starts Saturday. Hard to cut much wood with a deer rifle in one hand and string cheese in the other!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> High Holy Week in WI starts Saturday. Hard to cut much wood with a deer rifle in one hand and string cheese in the other!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Cheese huh?

I will be attending the next one!!


----------



## mweba (Nov 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Me too...



You just wanna run muh new to me 372 hot saw.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 13, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> I feel it necessary that I should make it to the next one two being I have raised some Cain in the Burnett county area in my days. Let me know when this is going to happen and I will round up some guys and give a helping hand.



Burnett county Wi, the only county in the U.S. to have 2 county Fairs & Deer hunters bring 338 mags to shoot deer 30 yards away....


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> You just wanna run muh new to me 372 hot saw.....



So it was you that sneaked in and bought it while I was debating what "fast" meant to those New York boys???
Still don't know if they know what it means, but I'll assume they do...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 13, 2012)

If ya got an itch to do some cutting ill be out in the woods this weekend. ALOT of red oak to cut. My deer season is done, I was successful. Plan on eating some more of Sarahs venison chili at the charity cuts.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Burnett county Wi, the only county in the U.S. to have 2 county Fairs & Deer hunters bring 338 mags to shoot deer 30 yards away....



I know some of those guys! I'm a two sevennty guy myself, but when I go up to prowl the big woods north of the County O landing, I bring the old Remington 141 in .35 Remington. 240 grains of stop em in their tracks, and with 6 in the chute and 1 in the tube, if you run out of ammo before you get a deer, it's time to quit anyway.

Down home, my average shot is about 200 yards from my stand to where they sneak out of the woods headed for the swamp.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I know some of those guys! I'm a two sevennty guy myself, but when I go up to prowl the big woods north of the County O landing, I bring the old Remington 141 in .35 Remington. 240 grains of stop em in their tracks, and with 6 in the chute and 1 in the tube, if you run out of ammo before you get a deer, it's time to quit anyway.
> 
> Down home, my average shot is about 200 yards from my stand to where they sneak out of the woods headed for the swamp.



My wood cuttin will be sundays only here for a while. I just got out of a meeting where they released us for unlimited overtime til further notice!! The money will be nice but id rather be standing behind a fast saw cuttin wood with my friends!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 13, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey boys, when is the next Interfaith charity cut? The Iowa boys are looking for an excuse to venture north.



How does the weekend of Dec 8-9 look for everybody? That will be after the deer hunt and not toooo close to Christmas......


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 13, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> How does the weekend of Dec 8-9 look for everybody? That will be after the deer hunt and not toooo close to Christmas......



I think that would be fine.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet Steve has to work over time that weekend......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I bet Steve has to work over time that weekend......



On week 2 of straight time right now hoping it lasts thru the end of the year.

OT is good for the wallet but not much else.


----------



## polkat (Nov 13, 2012)

Dec 8 th weekend that may be dooable


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2012)

As long as Im recovered from my minor surgery I should be able to make that work too. Then It gives me a reason to go to the cabin. The only conflict is I still have July 2011 storm damage to clean up there but hey this is for a good cause. Just tell me what I need to bring as this will be my first GTG.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Utt_XgcWv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Utt_XgcWv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2012)

I like that date...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I like that date...



Its a date then!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Its a date then!



Lisa says she has some jars for Sarah... 
Valuable commodity you know...


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 14, 2012)

when did you two start dating?:msp_wub::msp_wub::msp_wub:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2012)

That sounds good to me too! What do we need? In the pics i see most of the wood is cut. We have a nice splitter and some fiskars that would follow us up there!


----------



## pele55 (Nov 14, 2012)

that is a good weekend for me...if i don't have a bowling tournament.. i am starting to line up a couple now


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> That sounds good to me too! What do we need? In the pics i see most of the wood is cut. We have a nice splitter and some fiskars that would follow us up there!



I will contact Denny today and see where the need is. We have wood to split and haul at the One Shot but Denny has alot of both cutting and splitting to do at his place too!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

We can do Friday night safety meeting/chow at my place again...I'll have to scoot out for a few hours, my son has a basketball game in Luck but you guys know where the fridge is.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We can do Friday night safety meeting/chow at my place again...I'll have to scoot out for a few hours, my son has a basketball game in Luck but you guys know where the fridge is.



If we get up there in time, I think we may just be watching a ball game...
The kids can get a little rowdy though...
we'll leave the cowbells at home...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If we get up there in time, I think we may just be watching a ball game...
> The kids can get a little rowdy though...
> we'll leave the cowbells at home...



Varsity starts at 7:30. You'll be up here in time unless you get side tracked like Mitch does.....


----------



## mweba (Nov 14, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Varsity starts at 7:30. You'll be up here in time unless you get side tracked like Mitch does.....



Me? Sidetracked?? 

Will send ya a pic when I arrive :msp_w00t:


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 14, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will contact Denny today and see where the need is. We have wood to split and haul at the One Shot but Denny has alot of both cutting and splitting to do at his place too!



Hi everyone, Long time no be here. I am up and walking on my new knee and ready to be part of an Arborist weekend. The 8th and 9th are fine with us. Would love to have you. Carmel rolls and cinnamon rolls are ordered and of course cookies are part of the deal. Not sure of the menu, but you can be sure it will be something special. I am so excited, this is the first time I can really take part since my surgeries. At least if I don't do something stupid like run a 5K or go dancing (like either of those are going to happen). I still can't lift heavy logs and don't know how to run a chain saw, but I can split. Remember though, I am old and frail. Hope to see you all soon. Have the best Thanksgiving ever and be safe. ♥ Barb


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

Me and Sarah WILL be bringing her venison chili.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah WILL be bringing her venison chili.



Get off the computer Andy... Go catch more of that PIKE!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Get off the computer Andy... Go catch more of that PIKE!!!!



That's good thinking, I might just have to do that one of days this weekend. I want to go cut wood but fishing wouldn't be bad either. Hmmm....what to do.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah WILL be bringing her venison chili.



Yahoo. ! ! ! ! Doesn't get any better than that. I will fill in the fix'ns.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 14, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Yahoo. ! ! ! ! Doesn't get any better than that. I will fill in the fix'ns.



PIKE ! Did somebody say PIKE ! ! ! Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pondering the fri night option here, is there anyplace to stay around there? Tent in dec seems lil chilly.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Pondering the fri night option here, is there anyplace to stay around there? Tent in dec seems lil chilly.



Nice hotels in Siren, Grandpatractor may have a few extra beds, I have a few extra couches in the heated shed.
There is a hotel in Grantsburg as well but no swimming pool or hot tub. I know your kinda high maintenance & sophisticated & stuff....


----------



## mweba (Nov 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Pondering the fri night option here, is there anyplace to stay around there? Tent in dec seems lil chilly.



Nice hotel in Siren, like Jon said. Also very close to Boyd's shop is a nice hotel with pool and hot tub.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If we get up there in time, I think we may just be watching a ball game...
> The kids can get a little rowdy though...
> we'll leave the cowbells at home...



I got a feeva-And the only perscription is MORE COWBELL!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 14, 2012)

Just spoke to Denny. The plan is to work at his place (weather permitting). He has about 40 loggers cord of 100" to be cut and almost the same amount to be split too. There is alot of wind damaged oak on his property still to be cleaned up and he has permission to clean up the 10 acres of woods across the road from his place. He has delivered over 120 loads of woods to over 60 families so far and the cold weather is still not here yet. He and Barb are looking forward to seeing many of you again and the opportunity to meet some new AS members as well!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2012)

Can anyone help me get in on this. I have a place east of Webtser and would like to help out. I can bring saws atvs w/ trailers splitter truck and hopefully some guys to help as well. Just let me know some info on who to talk to and if anything else is needed and I will see what I can do. Thanks and looking forward to help with this. I know how much storm damage there was as we watched the storm from the deck at the cabin.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 14, 2012)

The work site is on Hayden Lake RD just south of Danbury. We normally meet at the Main ST Cafe in Siren for breakfast and head up from there.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

I just got in from the garage. Been working on a certain 290/390, I got the oiler repaired and the bar tensioner fixed. I will burn a few tanks in it this weekend and if all goes well I will bring it along to the cutting at Dennys.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got in from the garage. Been working on a certain 290/390, I got the oiler repaired and the bar tensioner fixed. I will burn a few tanks in it this weekend and if all goes well I will bring it along to the cutting at Dennys.:msp_thumbup:



Is this your bailey's project?


----------



## mweba (Nov 14, 2012)

Will be bringing two saws this time:censored:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

hedgerow said:


> is this your bailey's project?



shhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Is this your bailey's project?



Yes.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

It sure will be nice to get out in the woods this weekend and do some sawing. After sitting in the woods deer hunting for a couple weekends trying to be as quiet as I can be it will be nice to go out there and make a lot of noise.:biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 14, 2012)

Like Jon said. We have some extra beds if needed.
Just let me know how many.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Like Jon said. We have some extra beds if needed.
> Just let me know how many.



I'll take 2. HAHAHAHA


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll take 2. HAHAHAHA



Why am I picturing your motor home parked in my front yard! cuzin Eddy??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Why am I picturing your motor home parked in my front yard! cuzin Eddy??



Thats right were movin' in.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Like Jon said. We have some extra beds if needed.
> Just let me know how many.



Guys the wife just reminded me I have to teach snowmobile safety training that day so ill have to miss this one. Please keep me posted on the next one


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Guys the wife just reminded me I have to teach snowmobile safety training that day so ill have to miss this one. Please keep me posted on the next one



Geez Andy! Your already scaring the new guys away!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry I just get involved in to many things and the wife tells me to cut back but that is just not my nature.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Sorry I just get involved in to many things and the wife tells me to cut back but that is just not my nature.



No problem! We'll catch ya next time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> Will be bringing two saws this time:censored:



Make sure one of em' is the "fast" husky...
I'll bring one that's "faster"... 
Just sayin...
Those new York guys are so silly...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 14, 2012)

As of now I should be able to make it. Might have to venture up friday night for the safety meeting... opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

Couch sounds wonderful grandpatractor! Mitch, I have room in my truck if you are interested, well if its just you going up!

Siren, wasnt that in storm stories on the weather channel for being hit head on with a tornado?


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 15, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Couch sounds wonderful grandpatractor! Mitch, I have room in my truck if you are interested, well if its just you going up!
> 
> Siren, wasnt that in storm stories on the weather channel for being hit head on with a tornado?



Got ya covered.

Yup Siren got his back in 2001 I think.


----------



## mweba (Nov 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure one of em' is the "fast" husky...
> I'll bring one that's "faster"...
> Just sayin...
> Those new York guys are so silly...
> :msp_sneaky:



Agreed, Wiscssouri hybrids are the most fastest I've heard but they both talk funny :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Nov 15, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Couch sounds wonderful grandpatractor! Mitch, I have room in my truck if you are interested, well if its just you going up!
> 
> Siren, wasnt that in storm stories on the weather channel for being hit head on with a tornado?



Looks like I will be dragging Jade along.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Looks like I will be dragging Jade along.



I'll try to bring 1 or 2 of my daughters with to help keep Jade occupied. They can all sit in the Suburban and text each other. 

For those who don't know the Burnett Dairy Cheese store is 3-4 times larger than it used to be... It's like the Willy Wonka factory of Cheese & Ice cream.


----------



## mweba (Nov 15, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll try to bring 1 or 2 of my daughters with to help keep Jade occupied. They can all sit in the Suburban and text each other.


If that ain't the truth..




HEAVY FUEL said:


> For those who don't know the Burnett Dairy Cheese store is 3-4 times larger than it used to be... It's like the Willy Wonka factory of Cheese & Ice cream.



And the most expensive part of my trip up nort hands down......hmmmm cheese wipps


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Looks like I will be dragging Jade along.


Are you going up friday night?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> If that ain't the truth..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup... I think I'll be stocking up on some cheese whips myself!!!
I'll bring a cooler to fill, but not to keep the cheese cold...
To keep it from FREEZING!!!!!!!


----------



## mweba (Nov 15, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Are you going up friday night?



Not sure yet. Up to my wife ya know


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Not sure yet. Up to my wife ya know



If you happened to have room, I have gas money!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pele55 (Nov 15, 2012)

i have my new 49sp running good too!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 15, 2012)

pele55 said:


> i have my new 49sp running good too!!!



Anything runs good after its had a few Leinies...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys I know this isnt the most correct place to put this but being a charity thread involving a church and such wonderful people I am going to throw it in here as my family could use some prayers. I was planning on coming up to help but have prior plans and now this have really down hill. My mom had a stroke this morning but my dad was still home and noticed the signs right away and quickly got here the the ER. They toke her by helo to Abbott Northwestern in Minneapolis where they found a major blood clot in here brain. It has been just over 12 hours since this started. Mom is recovering well right now and every hour she is getting better. As of now she has full functions of everything and has one last test tomorrow on her heart to try and find the cause of the clot. Luckily dad was quick on his feet and the got her the blood thinner quickily and the doctors have said that is amazing how well she is doing. Dad said she looks like herself being when he hauled her into the ER she couldnt walk feel her legs or left arm and her face was drooping. Thanks


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad she was taking in quickly! Best wishes & prayers for your Mom, scary situation but sounds like she's getting best care possible. Keep us posted.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 15, 2012)

Hope your mom has a speedy recovery. Take good care of her. Look forward to meeting you sometime, There will always be more wood to cut.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got to see mom after work and the doctor just said she is almost fully recovered from the stroke. They did some tests today and found a tumor on her heart that caused the clot. She is going to have surgery again on Monday so looks like turkey dinner at the hospital. They say its not cancer but has to be removed to prevent any future problems. Thanks for all your support


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 16, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Just got to see mom after work and the doctor just said she is almost fully recovered from the stroke. They did some tests today and found a tumor on her heart that caused the clot. She is going to have surgery again on Monday so looks like turkey dinner at the hospital. They say its not cancer but has to be removed to prevent any future problems. Thanks for all your support



That's great news!


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 16, 2012)

Derbyguy, glad to hear that they are getting a handle on things and your mother is doing better. We'll keep her in our prayers.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 16, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Just got to see mom after work and the doctor just said she is almost fully recovered from the stroke. They did some tests today and found a tumor on her heart that caused the clot. She is going to have surgery again on Monday so looks like turkey dinner at the hospital. They say its not cancer but has to be removed to prevent any future problems. Thanks for all your support



Good to hear! I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for her. This one hits me close, I lost my mom to a brain aneurysm in '97.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 17, 2012)

If anyone in Iowa or near by wants to ride up with me, I have an open seat in my truck! Just let me know!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Get off the computer Andy... Go catch more of that PIKE!!!!



he's workin on that RIGHT NOW... but then.. which would be better to bring - fish fry or venison chili & home made corn bread... HMmmmmmmmmmm. that _is_ a toss up. :msp_drool:

we'll keep ya posted on the results of the day's fishin...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 18, 2012)

This charity cut cant happen soon enough... I was so excited I actually went out and cut some of my own firewood for a change....

Loving the 51° and sunshine..


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 18, 2012)

Well me and my brother caught our limit of northerns (6). Not very big but they taste good when they are this size. I suggested to Sarah that we do a fish fry on the 8th at Dennys, she agreed. Its not alot of fish so I am suggesting we do this as an appetizer to a venison chili feed. Is there anyone who does not think this is a brilliant idea? Looking forward to running saws out in the woods with you good folks again.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 18, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> he's workin on that RIGHT NOW... but then.. which would be better to bring - fish fry or venison chili & home made corn bread... HMmmmmmmmmmm. that _is_ a toss up. :msp_drool:
> 
> we'll keep ya posted on the results of the day's fishin...



That's a no brainer Sara,chili and corn bread.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This charity cut cant happen soon enough... I was so excited I actually went out and cut some of my own firewood for a change......



Helped a local friend clean up some storm damage from a week ago today.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This charity cut cant happen soon enough... I was so excited I actually went out and cut some of my own firewood for a change....
> 
> Loving the 51° and sunshine..



Lisa's been looking at the extended forecast...For WI...
She's concerned... Something about freezing to death...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Nov 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Lisa's been looking at the extended forecast...For WI...
> She's concerned... Something about freezing to death...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



They will keep you far to busy to freeze. And without a doubt if you stay at JD's, pack a Gatorade....he likes it toasty :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys mom goes in to surgery at 130 tomorrow to remove the tumor. It actually is in her heart not on it like we were originally told. Please keep her in your thoughts tomorrow. This has taken a real toll on my old man and he sure could use some prayers. Once I know more I will let you guys know. Hopefully things go as we expect and the next time you get together I will get to meet some of the wonderful people on here. Thanks everyone


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Lisa's been looking at the extended forecast...For WI...
> She's concerned... Something about freezing to death...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Is that her way of telling us she needs one of Sarah's fancy hats like Dan has??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is that her way of telling us she needs one of Sarah's fancy hats like Dan has??



Now she's thinking she wants to go to the mall of america...
I'd rather split and stack wood...
:amazed:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now she's thinking she wants to go to the mall of america...
> I'd rather split and stack wood...
> :amazed:



Better leave a week early then....


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Better leave a week early then....



You couldn't drag me in there...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 19, 2012)

Hooters is on the 4th floor...allegedly.


----------



## mweba (Nov 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You couldn't drag me in there...



I go every time lol. Dang good food in there....and people watchin.



Steve NW WI said:


> Hooters is on the 4th floor...allegedly.



Yup still there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just recieved my *Burnett Dairy Co-op* cheese flier in the mail Now I can't wait for the trip nort!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Nov 19, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Just recieved my *Burnett Dairy Co-op* cheese flier in the mail Now I can't wait for the trip nort!!:msp_thumbup:



BAHHH that Wisconsin propaganda has reached the south...end end is near


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 19, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Just recieved my *Burnett Dairy Co-op* cheese flier in the mail Now I can't wait for the trip nort!!:msp_thumbup:



I think the RV just moved from my front yard to the Burnett dairy cheese parking lot, filled with geeks, monkeys, chainsaw nuts, grizzlies & Iowans...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Hooters is on the 4th floor...allegedly.



I hear they have good hot wings. Allegedly I'm sure.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 19, 2012)

I just like hooters.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2012)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on my mom. Doctor just left the waiting area and said mom is doing very good and we should be able to see her in a half hour. Doc says she has a healthly heart and should make a full recovery. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is that her way of telling us she needs one of Sarah's fancy hats like Dan has??



What color..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now she's thinking she wants to go to the mall of america...
> I'd rather split and stack wood...
> :amazed:



Don't do it man!:msp_scared:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 19, 2012)

shopping that is.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think the RV just moved from my front yard to the Burnett dairy cheese parking lot, filled with geeks, monkeys, chainsaw nuts, grizzlies & Iowans...



Did it park by the :hmm3grin2orange:hedgerow?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Don't do it man!:msp_scared:



I won't... Lisa and Hannah are on their own there...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 19, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Did it park by the :hmm3grin2orange:hedgerow?



No! The Hedgerow is MIA at the MOA...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I won't... Lisa and Hannah are on their own there...



BAHAHA! Maybe you'll luck out and Celine Dion will be playing at the casino!


----------



## mweba (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> BAHAHA! Maybe you'll luck out and Celine Dion will be playing at the casino!



Dislike


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> BAHAHA! Maybe you'll luck out and Celine Dion will be playing at the casino!



Yuk....


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 20, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Just got to see mom after work and the doctor just said she is almost fully recovered from the stroke. They did some tests today and found a tumor on her heart that caused the clot. She is going to have surgery again on Monday so looks like turkey dinner at the hospital. They say its not cancer but has to be removed to prevent any future problems. Thanks for all your support



Denny and I are praying like crazy. Will bring it up at our Thanksgiving service on Wed night. Keep the faith, God has a plan.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 20, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Well me and my brother caught our limit of northerns (6). Not very big but they taste good when they are this size. I suggested to Sarah that we do a fish fry on the 8th at Dennys, she agreed. Its not alot of fish so I am suggesting we do this as an appetizer to a venison chili feed. Is there anyone who does not think this is a brilliant idea? Looking forward to running saws out in the woods with you good folks again.



Sarah, I don't know how to fry fish (city girl) but my kitchen is yours. Tell me what you need.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 20, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Sarah, I don't know how to fry fish (city girl) but my kitchen is yours. Tell me what you need.



Sarah, I wouldn't want you to miss any splitting/cutting time on Saturday, so you can just bring the fish Friday night to the safety meeting!! How do you like me now???


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Denny and I are praying like crazy. Will bring it up at our Thanksgiving service on Wed night. Keep the faith, God has a plan.



Thanks Barb and everyone else that has been thinking of my family in our time of need. I have been laid up all day and havent been able to see mom as I had a little surgery this morning to but it was a minor sameday deal. How ever dad just called and said mom has been eating real food and been on a couple walks to and has left ICU and is in a normal room. She is craving a thanksgiving dinner and hopes to be able to come home so us kids and my dad can give her one like we had planned on last week before her big scare. I will keep everyine posted on her recovery. Thanks Again to all the wonderful members of AS


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 20, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Thanks Barb and everyone else that has been thinking of my family in our time of need. I have been laid up all day and havent been able to see mom as I had a little surgery this morning to but it was a minor sameday deal. How ever dad just called and said mom has been eating real food and been on a couple walks to and has left ICU and is in a normal room. She is craving a thanksgiving dinner and hopes to be able to come home so us kids and my dad can give her one like we had planned on last week before her big scare. I will keep everyine posted on her recovery. Thanks Again to all the wonderful members of AS



Thanks for the update! Could we get her first name or does she prefer "Derbyguy's Mom"?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks for the update! Could we get her first name or does she prefer "Derbyguy's Mom"?



That would probably be good to have. Moms name is Traci and dads name is Paul. Thanks


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 20, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> That would probably be good to have. Moms name is Traci and dads name is Paul. Thanks



Glad to hear your Mom is doing good, here's to a quick recovery. Hope you and your family have an excellent Thanksgiving.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 20, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Sarah, I don't know how to fry fish (city girl) but my kitchen is yours. Tell me what you need.



All I will need is a heat source. :msp_biggrin: haven't decided if it should be inside or outside, and what time... we'll figure it out...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't wait to get up there and enjoy the bitter north cold...
It'll be like old times...


Bout time to pile up some BTU's...


----------



## mweba (Nov 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Can't wait to get up there and enjoy the bitter north cold...
> It'll be like old times...
> 
> 
> Bout time to pile up some BTU's...



Headin up 35?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Headin up 35?



Yup!!! Friday mornin'... Hope to be in Siren around 3 or 4...
When you headed up?


----------



## mweba (Nov 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup!!! Friday mornin'... Hope to be in Siren around 3 or 4...
> When you headed up?



Unsure. Shooting for Friday evening. If you need a break, welcome to stop for a free lunch. Let me know if stump is coming though....will have to stock up


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Unsure. Shooting for Friday evening. If you need a break, welcome to stop for a free lunch. Let me know if stump is coming though....will have to stock up



I think this trip will be myself and the family...
Might have a saw or 3 from the stump shack to deliver though...
Depends I guess... This trip is all about racking up the firewood for Denny...
I may be able to drop off something to Hoskvarna or Specter though... 
Thank you for that offer Mitch...


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah, I wouldn't want you to miss any splitting/cutting time on Saturday, so you can just bring the fish Friday night to the safety meeting!! How do you like me now???



carefull there
ideas like that might get you some red rep:censored:


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Nov 21, 2012)

As for as I can tell, this weekend will work. i suppose the wife could have plans that I don't know about -- yet. And what's this about the deer hunt - you mean they do exist - it is feeling like a con game where you pay to walk in the woods with orange jackets.






WetGunPowder said:


> How does the weekend of Dec 8-9 look for everybody? That will be after the deer hunt and not toooo close to Christmas......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 21, 2012)

SmallTreecutter said:


> As for as I can tell, this weekend will work. i suppose the wife could have plans that I don't know about -- yet. And what's this about the deer hunt - you mean they do exist - it is feeling like a con game where you pay to walk in the woods with orange jackets.



There was at least one in the state. Going looking for a doe this weekend:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Might have a saw or 3 from the stump shack to deliver though...
> I may be able to drop off something to Hoskvarna or Specter though...
> Thank you for that offer Mitch...



If you don't want to go out of your way to hoskvarna's I would be able to take something back if need be!


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Nov 21, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just spoke to Denny. The plan is to work at his place (weather permitting). He has about 40 loggers cord of 100" to be cut and almost the same amount to be split too. There is alot of wind damaged oak on his property still to be cleaned up and he has permission to clean up the 10 acres of woods across the road from his place. He has delivered over 120 loads of woods to over 60 families so far and the cold weather is still not here yet. He and Barb are looking forward to seeing many of you again and the opportunity to meet some new AS members as well!



I had a call from a guy from Clam Falls and he wants to help on the 8th. I hope you don't mind, I told him to bring his saw and he would be welcome. He has two saws, but I don't think he uses them both at the same time. He heard about you guys somewhere and wanted to be part of helping Interfaith. Sorry if I have over stepped my bounds. If I have you don't need to talk to me, I'll just stand there and look sad. See you soon. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are so thankful for you. Without you, well, I am getting all teary eyed. See you soon. ♥


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> If you don't want to go out of your way to hoskvarna's I would be able to take something back if need be!



I will let the Strumpet know that. He may want to go that route...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 21, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> I had a call from a guy from Clam Falls and he wants to help on the 8th. I hope you don't mind, I told him to bring his saw and he would be welcome. He has two saws, but I don't think he uses them both at the same time. He heard about you guys somewhere and wanted to be part of helping Interfaith. Sorry if I have over stepped my bounds. If I have you don't need to talk to me, I'll just stand there and look sad. See you soon. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are so thankful for you. Without you, well, I am getting all teary eyed. See you soon. &hearts;



Sounds good. The more the merrier when cutting/splitting wood. Btw... new guy gets last pick of the caramel rolls, isn't that correct?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sounds good. The more the merrier when cutting/splitting wood. Btw... new guy gets last pick of the caramel rolls, isn't that correct?



And last choice of splitting utensils...
:msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sounds good. The more the merrier when cutting/splitting wood. Btw... new guy gets last pick of the caramel rolls, isn't that correct?





Hedgerow said:


> And last choice of splitting utensils...
> :msp_wink:



HA! It used to be the guy with white tennis shoes and shiny new orange chaps!!! Wasn't it WGP???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> carefull there
> ideas like that might get you some red rep:censored:



Freshly squeezed Red rep... in a can!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 22, 2012)

Any of you guys heard from Wendell in the last month? I was a little concerned since one of his last posts mentioned being in New Jersey, just a couple days ahead of Sandy.

I'm not looking for a complete whereabouts report or anything, just be nice to know he's OK.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 22, 2012)

Talked to him last week he was up in this area & doin fine but hard for him to get time off.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> HA! It used to be the guy with white tennis shoes and shiny new orange chaps!!! Wasn't it WGP???



carefull there
ideas like that might get you some red rep:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pele55 (Nov 22, 2012)

it will be a little quiet around there this time... i have a bowling tournament in Mcgregor, MN on that saturday....i will be there in spirit...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 22, 2012)

pele55 said:


> it will be a little quiet around there this time... i have a bowling tournament in Mcgregor, MN on that saturday....i will be there in spirit...:hmm3grin2orange:



Be sure to bring your helmet....


----------



## mweba (Nov 22, 2012)

pele55 said:


> it will be a little quiet around there this time... i have a bowling tournament in Mcgregor, MN on that saturday....i will be there in spirit...:hmm3grin2orange:



Going to be awefull quite


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> Going to be awefull quite



Don't worry, we'll find a ported Dolkita for you to stand in front of....


----------



## mweba (Nov 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Don't worry, we'll find a ported Dolkita for you to stand in front of....


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Don't worry, we'll find a ported Dolkita for you to stand in front of....



I got a 372 Mitch can deafen himself with...:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Nov 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 372 Mitch can deafen himself with...:msp_wink:



By all means, bring it. Need something manly in my life after drinking this wine cooler.







Bought to voluntarily turn in my man card


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> By all means, bring it. Need something manly in my life after drinking this wine cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dislike! You better go back to Fire nuts or whatever that was....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> By all means, bring it. Need something manly in my life after drinking this wine cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You needed to wash it down with a Snowdrift Vanilla Porter! YUM YUM!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Don't worry, we'll find a ported Dolkita for you to stand in front of....



You can stand in front of Project X.... That 1" pipe has a sound all its own...:big_smile:


----------



## mweba (Nov 23, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> You needed to wash it down with a Snowdrift Vanilla Porter! YUM YUM!



That porter is growing on me! Stopped to pick up a sixer after all the family events.....this was all they had. Should have gone without :taped:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 23, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> You can stand in front of Project X.... That 1" pipe has a sound all its own...:big_smile:



Not sure about Iowa, but once you get north of I-94 nobody brags about a 1" pipe..... FYI


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Not sure about Iowa, but once you get north of I-94 nobody brags about a 1" pipe..... FYI



Ya well you know!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> That porter is growing on me! Stopped to pick up a sixer after all the family events.....this was all they had. Should have gone without :taped:



Man Card recovery @ 30%


----------



## mweba (Nov 23, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Man Card recovery @ 30%



If that isn't my life story....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 23, 2012)

Good morning everyone, I just wanted to thank all of you who have kept my family in your prayers and thoughts over the last few days. My dad just informed me about an hour ago that mom will be getting discharged from the hospital after our long scary week we have been through. This site is great and everyone makes it feel like one big family. Hopefully the next time I get up to the cabin I can stop in and personally thank those of you in the siren webster grantsburg danbury area that have kept us in your thoughts and prayers yesterday at your holiday dinner or Barb speaking of it at church on Wednesday evening. I look forward to meeting everyone in the near furture. Thanks Again


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Headin up 35?



I would. No traffic north of cities, just set the cruise at 80, sit back & enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Saturday 

1 HEAVY FUEL
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Saturday 

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


Will see about taking half a night off to hang with the guys on Friday night, Saturday is a go, might bring help, but not confirmed yet.


----------



## mweba (Nov 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Saturday 

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


Will see about taking half a night off to hang with the guys on Friday night, Saturday is a go, might bring help, but not confirmed yet.
...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5
6
7
8
9
10

Saturday 

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 24, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6
7
8
9
10

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 24, 2012)

So? Did the snow melt...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 24, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!
> 
> Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop
> 
> ...




Looking forward to it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So? Did the snow melt...



There's just enough to make my yard white.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So? Did the snow melt...



Still a lot of time for Ma Nature to make up her mind, could be brown, could be butt deep in the white stuff. If I were a bettin man, I'd lean toward brown. It's been drier than a popcorn fart since you took the rain with ya when you left last time. Please bring some back...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 24, 2012)

Whatever it decides to do Im good... I cant wait to see all of you and burn some gas in my favorite saws! (prolly create some gas too):msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Still a lot of time for Ma Nature to make up her mind, could be brown, could be butt deep in the white stuff. If I were a bettin man, I'd lean toward brown. It's been drier than a popcorn fart since you took the rain with ya when you left last time. Please bring some back...



We're pretty good about that...


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Nov 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just spoke to Denny. The plan is to work at his place (weather permitting). He has about 40 loggers cord of 100" to be cut and almost the same amount to be split too. There is alot of wind damaged oak on his property still to be cleaned up and he has permission to clean up the 10 acres of woods across the road from his place. He has delivered over 120 loads of woods to over 60 families so far and the cold weather is still not here yet. He and Barb are looking forward to seeing many of you again and the opportunity to meet some new AS members as well!



Hello to all. Just a quick update. We are very much looking forward to seeing all of you again. Several of our ex-volunteers from the Restorative Justice program want to be here also to work with such a great group. Today we hauled our 154 load of firewood-the most ever! The need is great. Now that the weather is turning cold, I am sure we will be getting many more calls for assistance. Thanks to all of you, we will be able to help everyone who calls. By the way, would a post production meeting late Saturday afternoon in our yard be appropriate?? Can't wait!!
Everyone be safe and I hope all had a great Thanksgiving.
Denny


----------



## wendell (Nov 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Any of you guys heard from Wendell in the last month? I was a little concerned since one of his last posts mentioned being in New Jersey, just a couple days ahead of Sandy.
> 
> I'm not looking for a complete whereabouts report or anything, just be nice to know he's OK.



He's OK. Just a little worse for wear.

When in NJ I was less than a 1/4 mile from Staten Island. Picked up a load of copy paper but there had to be 10,000 flat screen TV's in the warehouse. Quite sure they are no longer functional.

Thanks for your concern. :msp_biggrin:



HEAVY FUEL said:


> I would. No traffic north of cities, just set the cruise at 80, sit back & enjoy the ride!!!



I'm very glad I keep getting sent south. Back in Dallas Wednesday.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> He's OK. Just a little worse for wear.
> 
> When in NJ I was less than a 1/4 mile from Staten Island. Picked up a load of copy paper but there had to be 10,000 flat screen TV's in the warehouse. Quite sure they are no longer functional.
> 
> ...



That pic was from 4-5 years ago stopped on a backroad by Brainerd, MN. I was just trying to get a rise from our friends down south.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2012)

They keep changing the forecast for the 8th...
All over the place... 
You fellas' weathermen aren't any better than ours..
:msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> They keep changing the forecast for the 8th...
> All over the place...
> You fellas' weathermen aren't any better than ours..
> :msp_wink:



I hear you.... In Iowa if you don't like the weather.......Wait ten minutes!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I hear you.... In Iowa if you don't like the weather.......Wait ten minutes!!



It wouldn't be so windy if you would shut those big fans off.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 26, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It wouldn't be so windy if you would shut those big fans off.....



Big, white, rotating headstones...
IA sure has alot of em'...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 26, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 maybe GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10

Friday is still up in the air for me, I'll have a better idea next week.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 26, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!
> 
> Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop
> 
> ...



Got room for ya if ya need it!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 26, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Got room for ya if ya need it!



Careful now, Andy might get jealous....


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Nov 27, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 maybe GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 GrizzlyAdams86
8 SmallTreecutter
9
10


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Careful now, Andy might get jealous....



No its ok, I'm staying at your house.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the clock is slowwww.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think the clock is slowwww.



Is it time yet?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is it time yet?



Almost!!! The weather man has changed his mind again...
3 more radical changes to the forecast, and the event will be upon us...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 27, 2012)

hey, hedge- you never told me what color hat your wife and kids wanted! I just started making some more.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> hey, hedge- you never told me what color hat your wife and kids wanted! I just started making some more.....



Pfffttt.... I got no idea... Surprise em'!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 27, 2012)

heavy fuel said:


> i think the clock is slowwww.



claaaaaassssss disssssssssssssssmissssssssssssed!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 27, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> claaaaaassssss disssssssssssssssmissssssssssssed!



Pffft. I am walking in to school right now. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Pffft. I am walking in to school right now. :msp_unsure:



Yuk...

I'd rather be punched in the face...
:beat_brick:

Or hit with a brick...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk...
> 
> I'd rather be punched in the face...
> :beat_brick:
> ...



Make mine a red brick!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 28, 2012)

Please........... Just not a Templeton Rye brick!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 28, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Please........... Just not a Templeton Rye brick!



You must have had a bad run in with doctor Rye...
:msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 28, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Please........... Just not a Templeton Rye brick!



Don't worry, you might just get Belted at my place....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 28, 2012)

heavy fuel said:


> don't worry, you might just get belted at my place....



tanaka power!


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in for Friday night and Saturday cutting.

Mike, I can bring more of the good Dr. Rye with me if you want.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 29, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Mike, I can bring more of the good Dr. Rye with me if you want.



Nooooooooooo........:msp_scared:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure about the rest of ya, but I'm thinking breakfast Sunday morning at T-Dawgs for anyone still around. After all, some of us are on the cover of the menu... :msp_scared:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Not sure about the rest of ya, but I'm thinking breakfast Sunday morning at T-Dawgs for anyone still around. After all, some of us are on the cover of the menu... :msp_scared:



That can't be good for the food business...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Not sure about the rest of ya, but I'm thinking breakfast Sunday morning at T-Dawgs for anyone still around. After all, some of us are on the cover of the menu... :msp_scared:



Are we going to work on Sunday too?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 30, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Are we going to work on Sunday too?



I didn't plan on working Sunday, I was just thinking if some of the Iowa guys or hedge stay over Saturday night as well.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Nov 30, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Count me in for Friday night and Saturday cutting.
> 
> Mike, I can bring more of the good Dr. Rye with me if you want.


Now I am catching on what a "safety meeting" entails. I know where there are several jugs of the ol' Templeton myself......and I might just trade some work for one.....be worth the investment to watch Homelite get frisky! Safety first.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Are we going to work on Sunday too?



Yup, were gonna be cutting at Sarah's place.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 30, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Now I am catching on what a "safety meeting" entails. I know where there are several jugs of the ol' Templeton myself......and I might just trade some work for one.....be worth the investment to watch Homelite get frisky! Safety first.



If he passes out on the shop floor I can throw a tarp over him so the dog leaves him alone....


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If he passes out on the shop floor I can throw a tarp over him so the dog leaves him alone....



Why not smear peanut butter on him and see how long it takes him to wake up. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Nov 30, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Why not smear peanut butter on him and see how long it takes him to wake up. :msp_biggrin:



Take the reigns, A hole....




P.S
I like it!


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 30, 2012)

mweba said:


> Take the reigns, A hole....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've been pretty silent lately... someones got to take up the slack.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 30, 2012)

This is where Pele55 got his theory of drinking!


View attachment 264824


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 30, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Why not smear peanut butter on him and see how long it takes him to wake up. :msp_biggrin:



Whatever happens in Iowa should stay in Iowa!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whatever happens in Iowa should stay in Iowa!!!



That Iowa bunch looked pretty rough when Stephen and I got up there Saturday morning...
Not sure what kind of "stuff" was goin' on Friday night...
:waaaht:


----------



## pele55 (Nov 30, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> this is where pele55 got his theory of drinking!
> 
> 
> View attachment 264824



amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 30, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 maybe GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL +2 or 3
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10


Just bumping the list

Late Saturday afternoon/evening is something to think about yet... Little Mexico? T-dawgs? Back to my shop? Don't matter to me...


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 1, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!
> 
> Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop
> 
> ...



I'll be joining Homelite410.


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 1, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Late Saturday afternoon/evening is something to think about yet... Little Mexico? T-dawgs? Back to my shop? Don't matter to me...



hooters:msp_wub:


----------



## pele55 (Dec 1, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!
> 
> Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop
> 
> ...


???????????????


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That Iowa bunch looked pretty rough when Stephen and I got up there Saturday morning...
> Not sure what kind of "stuff" was goin' on Friday night...
> :waaaht:



That was a bad deal... I gave that up 2 yrs ago and just had to let loose one more time..... I wont be doing that again!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 1, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 maybe GrizzlyAdams86
8 pele55 ???
9 Scarr52otstir:
10

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL +2 or 3
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got home from a 18 hour round trip to Green Bay-Now its time to focus on next weekend! Picked up something special for Denny on the way home.......:taped:

We will be at the shop til 5PM on Friday afternoon and will head up to HEAVY's place after work for the safety meeting


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That Iowa bunch looked pretty rough when Stephen and I got up there Saturday morning...
> Not sure what kind of "stuff" was goin' on Friday night...
> :waaaht:



Hedge.....keep it up and I might have to bust out some Mo. jokes. We like those here in Iowa. 

And, to quote Lemme: "We ain't too good lookin', but we are satisfied....."


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Hedge.....keep it up and I might have to bust out some Mo. jokes. We like those here in Iowa.
> 
> And, to quote Lemme: "We ain't too good lookin', but we are satisfied....."



My favorite....... Why do all the trees in the southern two tiers of counties in iowa lean to the south?


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 3, 2012)

pele55 said:


> ???????????????



Connie is fixing dinner on Saturday. Venison chili for lunch and then to Connie & Terry's for dinner. See you all soon.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> My favorite....... Why do all the trees in the southern two tiers of counties in iowa lean to the south?



ok....I give up.......

Oh, and for roll call purposes, looks like I will be bringing my VERY good looking self (you listening Hedgerow?) with Homelite410 and srcarr52. Shawn and I should be able to represent the big Husky club fairly well I reckon. (Even though my saws are mere "production" units and not hot rods!)

With any luck, Homelite410 will go home with one less Husky and I will fill a void in my little fleet as well.


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> ok....I give up.......
> 
> Oh, and for roll call purposes, looks like I will be bringing my VERY good looking self (you listening Hedgerow?) with Homelite410 and srcarr52. Shawn and I should be able to represent the big Husky club fairly well I reckon. (Even though my saws are mere "production" units and not hot rods!)
> 
> With any luck, Homelite410 will go home with one less Husky and I will fill a void in my little fleet as well.



Want me to bring a hotrod for you to run. I was just going to bring the 2150, 372BB and the monster 394. That leaves a 272, a 372 a 394, a 2100, and a newly build 288 left in the stable.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

I would love to test drive yer 272 and the 288. Kinda need a saw in that range, since I jump from 60 ccs to 94 presently. Homelite410 still has the 288lite he wants to sell me.
Sold my old Ford yesterday and decided not to get another pistol. We all know what that means to a chainsaw junkie!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> ok....I give up.......
> 
> Oh, and for roll call purposes, looks like I will be bringing my VERY good looking self (you listening Hedgerow?) with Homelite410 and srcarr52. Shawn and I should be able to represent the big Husky club fairly well I reckon. (Even though my saws are mere "production" units and not hot rods!)
> 
> With any luck, Homelite410 will go home with one less Husky and I will fill a void in my little fleet as well.



Jon says moonlight cant racing Saturday night... 
:msp_sneaky:

I just figured I'd bring a saw and some work gloves...
And stuff...






My mega splitter will not be done for a while...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

What's the prize for the midnite cant race? I am guessing you think that pretty Stumpified saw will actually run after dark?:yoyo:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> What's the prize for the midnite cant race? I am guessing you think that pretty Stumpified saw will actually run after dark?:yoyo:



Whoever wins gets to pick up all the cookies and throw them into the wood stove....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Jon says moonlight cant racing Saturday night...
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I just figured I'd bring a saw and some work gloves...
> ...



I'll see your XP & raise you a G


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> What's the prize for the midnite cant race? I am guessing you think that pretty Stumpified saw will actually run after dark?:yoyo:



That ain't a race saw...
That's the ultimate firewood saw...

Got sumpin' else for racin'...
:hell_boy:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whoever wins gets to pick up all the cookies and throw them into the wood stove....



Hedgerow has a bit farther to reach down and grab a cookie than most........


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Hedgerow has a bit farther to reach down and grab a cookie than most........



I ain't worried about that...
Those packin the hot 79er's will be pickin' up those cookies...
:beauty3:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't worried about that...
> Those packin the hot 79er's will be pickin' up those cookies...
> :beauty3:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


>



The hammerII will not be making the trip unfortunately... 
Wish it was...
Ran it last Saturday...
Serious anger issues...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Wd3aKW9Oads]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd3aKW9Oads&feature=em-subs_digest[/video]Husky 372 showdown - YouTube


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The hammerII will not be making the trip unfortunately...
> Wish it was...
> Ran it last Saturday...
> Serious anger issues...



That's too bad...

I'm sure them Iowa boys wanted to see how a REAL 372 ran. 

They can run the Rat Rod 372..
That one has serious mental issues!


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The hammerII will not be making the trip unfortunately...
> Wish it was...
> Ran it last Saturday...
> Serious anger issues...



Not quiet apples to apples but my new BB has extreme malice for wood.

The 372 is the one I had at the Iowa GTG.

[video=youtube;Mnq_BAbOfNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnq_BAbOfNw[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Not quiet apples to apples but my new BB has extreme malice for wood.
> 
> The 372 is the one I had at the Iowa GTG.
> 
> [video=youtube;Mnq_BAbOfNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnq_BAbOfNw[/video]



That was a good runner...


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That was a good runner...



It is a great runner but this 372BB was 1.5 sec faster on it's first tank. 

Now that I am doubled up I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the first 372 down the road to fund my upcoming wedding/honeymoon. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> It is a great runner but this 372BB was 1.5 sec faster on it's first tank.
> 
> Now that I am doubled up I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the first 372 down the road to fund my upcoming wedding/honeymoon. :msp_mad:



By-by saw...
It was good knowin' ya...

By the way, I spent some time and hand filed that Stihl square loop I got from you...
Don't think I improved it much, but at least I didn't ruin it!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> By-by saw...
> It was good knowin' ya...
> 
> By the way, I spent some time and hand filed that Stihl square loop I got from you...
> Don't think I improved it much, but at least I didn't ruin it!!!



Funny how that works!

Ha my first attempt at hand filing yielded a chain slower than off the roll WoodlandPro RCS. That is why I bought a square grinder. 

I can throw the grinder in the truck if you'll be there Friday night we could give it a quick touch up?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Funny how that works!
> 
> Ha my first attempt at hand filing yielded a chain slower than off the roll WoodlandPro RCS. That is why I bought a square grinder.
> 
> I can throw the grinder in the truck if you'll be there Friday night we could give it a quick touch up?



That would be slick! Then I can see one in action. Had to forego the razur sharp this year due to the splitter build.
Man those haldex pumps are expensive!!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 3, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> It is a great runner but this 372BB was 1.5 sec faster on it's first tank.
> 
> Now that I am doubled up I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the first 372 down the road to fund my upcoming wedding/honeymoon. :msp_mad:



PM headed to you somewhat shortly.........


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That would be slick! Then I can see one in action. Had to forego the razur sharp this year due to the splitter build.
> Man those haldex pumps are expensive!!!



It took me a long time to find one at a reasonable price and then I was really disappointing with the slide... thus the resign in my signature. Now it's a slick machine.

No problem, if I have room I'll bring it along. Hopefully someone will have a round grinder to clean the gullets on and set the rakers... or else you'll be doing them by file, I've developed an allergy to filing.


----------



## specter29 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Jon says moonlight cant racing Saturday night...
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I just figured I'd bring a saw and some work gloves...
> ...



careful with that saw Matt that thing is just plain angry :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

specter29 said:


> careful with that saw Matt that thing is just plain angry :biggrin:



It seems to like a steady diet of these Locust trees...
Mean indeed...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That ain't a race saw...
> That's the ultimate firewood saw...
> 
> Got sumpin' else for racin'...
> :hell_boy:



Just remember that we'll be cutting 16"-18" cookies!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just remember that we'll be cutting 16"-18" cookies!:hmm3grin2orange:



That's my specialty...






:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pele55 (Dec 3, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> It is a great runner but this 372BB was 1.5 sec faster on it's first tank.
> 
> Now that I am doubled up I'm afraid I'm going to have to send the first 372 down the road to fund my upcoming wedding/honeymoon. :msp_mad:



Did you say upcoming Funeral???? no more toys


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

It was 76 degrees here today... The wife has a fan blowing the heat north... 
Should be warmed up there by Friday...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It was 76 degrees here today... The wife has a fan blowing the heat north...
> Should be warmed up there by Friday...



53 here today. Hope it cools down a little, might break a sweat.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> 53 here today. Hope it cools down a little, might break a sweat.



I thought Scandinavians liked to sweat...
It's good for them...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 3, 2012)

pele55 said:


> Did you say upcoming Funeral???? no more toys



Nah. She's cool with the chainsaws as long as her car can still fit in the garage.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2012)

Time to start a roll call, so WGP knows how many goodies to bring!!

Friday night safety meeting @ HEAVY FUEL'S shop

1 HEAVY FUEL
2 Maybe - Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 3
4 Homelite410
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 maybe GrizzlyAdams86
8 pele55 ???
9 Scarr52
10 Arborealbuffoon

Saturday

1 HEAVY FUEL +2 or 3
2 Steve NW WI
3 Hedgerow + 1 then +2 later
4 mweba and Jadyn
5 grandpatractor
6 The Dodgegeeks
7 GrizzlyAdams86
8
9
10


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the weather will be decent for Saturday. Hope you guys have fun. Remember to be safe. Wish I could be there but someone has to teach kids the safety rules of snowmobiling, even though I don't always follow what I was taught. Have fun and ill be looking forward to the pictures and load count.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 4, 2012)

Teachin snowmobile safety is gonna be a little hard without snow. Are you just going to put them out on a hockey rink with the sleds & let'em have at it??


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Teachin snowmobile safety is gonna be a little hard without snow. Are you just going to put them out on a hockey rink with the sleds & let'em have at it??



Saturday class room and Sunday the ride test and if no snow we use atvs. Had to do the same thing last year for training. Also we do a special needs ride in February and last year we had to go with side by side since we didn't have any snow but the kids loved it anyways. Has long as the kids have fun we will do what ever it takes.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 4, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> Saturday class room and Sunday the ride test and if no snow we use atvs. Had to do the same thing last year for training. Also we do a special needs ride in February and last year we had to go with side by side since we didn't have any snow but the kids loved it anyways. Has long as the kids have fun we will do what ever it takes.



That special needs ride sounds great for the kids. Thanks for taking the time to do that.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That special needs ride sounds great for the kids. Thanks for taking the time to do that.



We as a club enjoy giving back to the community and those less fortunet. I have been an instructor now for 15 years and enjoy seeing the kids get out and enjoy a couple hours on the trail we put together for them. As for the special needs ride we get a lot of involvement from manufactures and parents. One of the people that own tucker groomers has a daughter that has special needs so they bring a bigger groomer down for the event and the kids love it. Last year a good friend of mine brought his Polaris rzar up and it was a big hit with the kids. Even the Sheriff enjoyed it when he cranked the iPod as he unloaded it from the trailer.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 5, 2012)

Talked to Denny last nite-They are all very excited to see everyone on Sat! He would like us to concentrate on splitting what is allready cut and cleaning up the blown down oaks on his property and at the neighbors across from the work site. I'll call the Main Street Cafe and warn them for Saturday 7AM breakfast. I've got 3 splitters I will bring (Timberwolf P-1, Ariens 27T, and a GNE 20T two way). I'm surs there will be plenty of Fiskars to go around also....

Anyone needing a ride Sat AM-I'll be leaving the shop @ 6:15........

Also if anyones interested in a pre-safety safety meeting, the local watering hole has Leinies Creamy Dark-Frosty mugs-$1.75!:msp_thumbsup:

Just sayin'


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 5, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to Denny last nite-They are all very excited to see everyone on Sat! He would like us to concentrate on splitting what is allready cut and cleaning up the blown down oaks on his property and at the neighbors across from the work site. I'll call the Main Street Cafe and warn them for Saturday 7AM breakfast. I've got 3 splitters I will bring (Timberwolf P-1, Ariens 27T, and a GNE 20T two way). I'm surs there will be plenty of Fiskars to go around also....
> 
> Anyone needing a ride Sat AM-I'll be leaving the shop @ 6:15........
> 
> ...


pre-safety safety meeting. Hmmmm......now I know that the definition of a safety meeting up there is astonishingly similar to what it means way down here in Iowa...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> pre-safety safety meeting. Hmmmm......now I know that the definition of a safety meeting up there is astonishingly similar to what it means way down here in Iowa...



Those Wisconsinites like to be extra safe.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Also if anyones interested in a pre-safety safety meeting, the local watering hole has Leinies Creamy Dark-Frosty mugs-$1.75!:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Just sayin'



What time do they open this morning??


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 5, 2012)

*The Templeton*

Speaking of safety, a friend just brought me a bottle of the yummy stuff. We'll have to test that stuff out, just to be safe.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

What's the actual address of the site where the work will take place?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the actual address of the site where the work will take place?



If ya hit Canada ya went to far Nort eh?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If ya hit Canada ya went to far Nort eh?



When I hit Des Moines, I've gone too far north... But I never been one to pay much attention...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the actual address of the site where the work will take place?



pm sent.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the actual address of the site where the work will take place?



Ward's Bar
103 State ST
Dresser, WI 54009


Open at 10am:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 5, 2012)

Planning on making to the safety meeting friday night and cutting on saturday. Hope to have the skidsteer ready to roll by then. Will have at least one extra with me and hoping for a couple more.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## mweba (Dec 5, 2012)

Lets not have a repeat of last year, Gentlemen :censored:




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish the new splitter was going to be ready, but not gonna happen... 
Just saws and fiskars and man power will have to do...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


>



I figured I'd set the rakers for that Wisconsin soft oak... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 5, 2012)

Ill be there sunday for sure, Im wondering if there is racing going on saturday? I put together a 2186 that has lost some cylinder weight, and would like to see it against some established saws, im no saw builder but gotta start somewhere right? The Treemonkeyed 930 likes big oak as well:msp_biggrin:. Should be a great time and if im correct it isnt where the last one was right? is the actual cutting at wards bar? or is that safety precautions? thanks guys cant wait to meet some fellow nuts.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 5, 2012)

That should about do it. 

View attachment 265896


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 5, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> That should about do it.
> 
> View attachment 265896


That would be the Truth. All I got packed is a measly old 61. And a couple extra b/c combos.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> That should about do it.
> 
> View attachment 265896



Don't forget yer maul...
Just sayin...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 5, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill be there sunday for sure, Im wondering if there is racing going on saturday? I put together a 2186 that has lost some cylinder weight, and would like to see it against some established saws, im no saw builder but gotta start somewhere right? The Treemonkeyed 930 likes big oak as well:msp_biggrin:. Should be a great time and if im correct it isnt where the last one was right? is the actual cutting at wards bar? or is that safety precautions? thanks guys cant wait to meet some fellow nuts.



We are cutting Saturday

7am breakfast @ Mainstreet Cafe Siren

8a.m. Start cutting @ Denny's on Hayden Lake RD Danbury most all day

Saturday evening we can do some cant racing/refreshments back at my place south of Grantsburg.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We are cutting Saturday
> 
> 7am breakfast @ Mainstreet Cafe Siren
> 
> ...



That's it...
I'm binging the 372....
It's on like donkey kong Saturday night....
And stuff....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


>



You been playing with the soft wood again?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll be coming to the friday night safty meeting. May have to make a stop in Dresser on the way up...


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 6, 2012)

oops my mistake for some reason i thought boyd said it was sunday. Either way ill be there might come up for safety meeting tomorrow night if its alright with heavy fuel. I got topper on the truck and my readi-heater, it can be ice fishing practice. And Hedgerow I might be bringing a monkeyd up 2171 to play with. Easier to hold then them bent huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> oops my mistake for some reason i thought boyd said it was sunday. Either way ill be there might come up for safety meeting tomorrow night if its alright with heavy fuel. I got topper on the truck and my readi-heater, it can be ice fishing practice. And Hedgerow I might be bringing a monkeyd up 2171 to play with. Easier to hold then them bent huskys :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a few couches & plenty of carpeted floor space in the loft of the shed for any one that needs a place to crash.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I got a few couches & plenty of carpeted floor space in the loft of the shed for any one that needs a place to crash.



I gotta put my name on a couch or a rug....don't care either way.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> I gotta put my name on a couch or a rug....don't care either way.



I think you & homelite get the honeymoon suite, being you guys first time and all.....


----------



## mweba (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think you & homelite get the honeymoon suite, being you guys first time and all.....



Beautiful Bromance


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 6, 2012)

By the time Homelite410 drinks all my Templeton, he won't be worth a crap anyhow.

I don't even know any Wisconsin jokes, but it looks like it's time I learn some. Your uncouth suggestions shall not go unpunished.....


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> By the time Homelite410 drinks all my Templeton, he won't be worth a crap anyhow.


 You got that right!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think you & homelite get the honeymoon suite, being you guys first time and all.....



So Shaun is sleeping with you then?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> So Shaun is sleeping with you then?:msp_thumbup:



Nope... I think I'll go with the I have a headache tonight excuse.

Or I could tell him I'm allergic to peanut butter...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> So Shaun is sleeping with you then?:msp_thumbup:



I'd be careful what you say about Shaun. It's a really long walk to Wisconsin, especially carrying a bunch of saws...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> I'd be careful what you say about Shaun. It's a really long walk to Wisconsin, especially carrying a bunch of saws...



It wouldn't be the first 350 that's drug Mike around!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 6, 2012)

I would like to ask every one to keep the kids of Grantsburg High school in there prayers. The kids lost a friend yesterday and are left with a lot of unanswerd questions.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Nope... I think I'll go with the I have a headache tonight excuse.
> 
> Or I could tell him I'm allergic to peanut butter...



In before lock!


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> So Shaun is sleeping with you then?:msp_thumbup:



So I'll be sleeping in my LOCKED truck... alone!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 6, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> I would like to ask every one to keep the kids of Grantsburg High school in there prayers. The kids lost a friend yesterday and are left with a lot of unanswerd questions.



After all the prayers that were said when my mom had her stroke and open heart surgery before thanksgiving, I will gladly keep them in my thoughts and prayers. I also know some people from grantsburg so I hope it wasn't someone I knew.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> I would like to ask every one to keep the kids of Grantsburg High school in there prayers. The kids lost a friend yesterday and are left with a lot of unanswerd questions.



There was probably over dozen seniors over last night til well after midnight talking together. Losing someone close always hits hard.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 6, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> By the time Homelite410 drinks all my Templeton, he won't be worth a crap anyhow.
> 
> I don't even know any Wisconsin jokes, but it looks like it's time I learn some. Your uncouth suggestions shall not go unpunished.....



There's a bunch of em, most of em involve Ole, Lena, Sven, and sometimes Tina. I know those guys and gals personally.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 6, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> There's a bunch of em, most of em involve Ole, Lena, Sven, and sometimes Tina. I know those guys and gals personally.



Sven/Steve, Ole/Earl, same difference


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2012)

Square filed a chain this morning... Not sure why I bother ..
Cuts fine, but looks wrong...
Quite stupid actually...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Square filed a chain this morning... Not sure why I bother ..
> Cuts fine, but looks wrong...
> Quite stupid actually...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Joining the Elitest firewood movement?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Joining the Elitest firewood movement?



I founded my local chapter...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2012)

2 hours of work in the morning transfer the saws to shauns truck and we will be headin nort! Hey Boyd, would you happen to have a 2159 exhaust gasket on hand? Well stop and pick it up on the way!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> 2 hours of work in the morning transfer the saws to shauns truck and we will be headin nort! Hey Boyd, would you happen to have a 2159 exhaust gasket on hand? Well stop and pick it up on the way!!



Use high temp RVT... gaskets allow the bolts to loosen up and then you're muffler falls off and burns a hole in your oil tank.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> 2 hours of work in the morning transfer the saws to shauns truck and we will be headin nort! Hey Boyd, would you happen to have a 2159 exhaust gasket on hand? Well stop and pick it up on the way!!



we do not have that gasket... sold last one yesterday


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2012)

I do have that gasket. It is sitting with a 2159 I've been waiting for a cylinder for about a year now............:rolleyes2:


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 6, 2012)

5R-INC said:


> I would like to ask every one to keep the kids of Grantsburg High school in there prayers. The kids lost a friend yesterday and are left with a lot of unanswerd questions.





HEAVY FUEL said:


> There was probably over dozen seniors over last night til well after midnight talking together. Losing someone close always hits hard.



Brad has helped us up at Denny's before. Here is a pic from March 6th 2010. With the blue ear muffs. Very sad indeed.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ill be bringin a eager beaver for everyone to destroy if anyones interested? Also be bringin a dolmar 111 for someone to become the owner of...what y'all think


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the bad news. Very sad.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the 290/390 finished up tonight. The oil pump was toast. I will be bringing it with this weekend.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry to hear of the bad news. Very sad.



Yes very sad...always hate hearing stuff like that


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry to hear of the bad news. Very sad.



Yes, thank you for letting us know, we'll sure keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Ill be bringin a eager beaver for everyone to destroy if anyones interested? Also be bringin a dolmar 111 for someone to become the owner of...what y'all think



Jake-Are you coming up tomorrow nite or Sat AM?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Jake-Are you coming up tomorrow nite or Sat AM?



And Jake??? What's wrong with the 111???


----------



## mweba (Dec 6, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I do have that gasket. It is sitting with a 2159 I've been waiting for a cylinder for about a year now............:rolleyes2:



Ya and stuff.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tomorow night and the dolmar runs fine and is in good shape


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 6, 2012)

So, jake, what exactly do you mean when you say you have an eager beaver for someone to destroy. Is it ok to involve firearms, or only straight gas? I am confused, as usual.....


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 6, 2012)

This will fix you up. 

View attachment 266020


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2012)

Throw that bad boy in the truck...
I got a couple that needs grindin' Friday night...


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 6, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> So, jake, what exactly do you mean when you say you have an eager beaver for someone to destroy. Is it ok to involve firearms, or only straight gas? I am confused, as usual.....



Whatever you guys wanna do, the oil pumps out so by all means do whatever don't really matter to me


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 6, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Whatever you guys wanna do, the oil pumps out so by all means do whatever don't really matter to me



I'm all out of tannerite.:dunno:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 6, 2012)

It does run preety good just sayin... and where's ol marty when you need him...50cal woulda fixed er right up


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 6, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm all out of tannerite.:dunno:



I think I have a some in the basement. It's 4 years old so it's in brick form by now.


----------



## specter29 (Dec 6, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll see your XP & raise you a G



and ill raise your xpg to a xp with a full wrap and big spikes once it gets back in stumpy's hands and it gets shipped back to me :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 7, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Joining the Elitest firewood movement?











Hedgerow said:


> I founded my local chapter...



Fair warning- I don't stack my wood piles or even come close to a standard length so don't go flippin out on me, I get enough of that already....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> and ill raise your xpg to a xp with a full wrap and big spikes once it gets back in stumpy's hands and it gets shipped back to me :msp_thumbup:



Big spikes??? Like the ones you used to stick in Mr. Fluffy's BACK?!?! Ouch!!!! That had to hurt...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 7, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> It does run preety good just sayin... and where's ol marty when you need him...50cal woulda fixed er right up



It's only an eeger beever. I am bettin' that .357 will work just fine.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Brad has helped us up at Denny's before. Here is a pic from March 6th 2010. With the blue ear muffs. Very sad indeed.



JD, I have the full size (3,000x2,000 something pixels) of that shot on my picasa albums if someone wanted to print it out.

Go here: https://picasaweb.google.com/117601703723333850072/CuttingForCharity3610#5445726886508677202 to download the full size version, click on the "actions" tab right above the pic and there's a download button there.

I won't be able to be up for the festivities Friday night, but will see you all for breakfast on Saturday.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 7, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Boyd, would you happen to have a 2159 exhaust gasket on hand? Well stop and pick it up on the way!!



So... Let me get this straight... Mike has enough talent to build one of these out of a chunk of aluminum...






But has to drive 5 hours one way to get an exhaust gasket??? WTH??


----------



## mweba (Dec 7, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm all out of tannerite.:dunno:



How much would you like me to bring?


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> How much would you like me to bring?



enough to fill the gas tank on an eager beaver! 1/2 lb should do it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll be bringing the mighty northern pike Andy & his bro caught for you guys - fish fry @ heavyfuels tonight!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'll be bringing the mighty northern pike Andy & his bro caught for you guys - fish fry @ heavyfuels tonight!



That sounds great!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> So... Let me get this straight... Mike has enough talent to build one of these out of a chunk of aluminum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the BEST parts come out of Wisconsin!! and they dont sell string whips near my Jonsered dealer.:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Dec 7, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> enough to fill the gas tank on an eager beaver! 1/2 lb should do it.



Whoops. Got six pounds in the back...


Anyone have a floppy to spare? I can smell mine leaking back there.:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Whoops. Got six pounds in the back...
> 
> 
> Anyone have a floppy to spare? I can smell mine leaking back there.:angry2:



Is floppy code for something I know nothing about???
Where you at Mitch???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Is floppy code for something I know nothing about???
> Where you at Mitch???



They're called flippy when they work..
Floppy when they don't.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> They're called flippy when they work..
> Floppy when they don't.



See... I wouldn't know that....
Hahahahahaha!!!!


Stupid Stihl's....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mweba (Dec 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Is floppy code for something I know nothing about???
> Where you at Mitch???



35 north 60 miles shy of the cities.


Flippin floppys


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> 35 north 60 miles shy of the cities.
> 
> 
> Flippin floppys



Then you're on our tail...
See? That's us waaaayyy up there...


----------



## mweba (Dec 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Then you're on our tail...
> See? That's us waaaayyy up there...



Meat ya at areopostle?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Meat ya at areopostle?



Not a chance... I convinced Lisa the MOA signs stood for minute of angle, and it was a shooting range...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2012)

Matt, what's your ETA? If you're gonna make Boyds before I have to leave for work, I'll swing in on the way. For sure Mitch won't make it, that Bloomington detour takes way too long...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt, what's your ETA? If you're gonna make Boyds before I have to leave for work, I'll swing in on the way. For sure Mitch won't make it, that Bloomington detour takes way too long...



Not sure... Gotta check in to hotel and drop sum stuff off...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2012)

Headed for Boyds now, be there till a bit after 2. If I don't see you, I'll catch up in the morning.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 7, 2012)

So far it looks like me and a buddy derrick (a few of you might of met him at last charity cut) will be coming up tonight, as long as its alright with heavy fuel we will take some of that carpeted space if still available. Unfortunately we will not be able to stay much past 1 oclock tomorrow, but we are ready to work. Cant wait to see all you guys and have some fun tonight.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 7, 2012)

Can anyone help me out with heavyfuels number or address? I believe its alright that i show up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 7, 2012)

Ill send it to ya.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> Can anyone help me out with heavyfuels number or address? I believe its alright that i show up.



He's standing here at the shop-Didn't say no-but hasn't said yes!:msp_confused:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 7, 2012)

Woo hoo! On our way to the safety meeting @ heavyfuels! Fish, saws, and warm hats for Lisa in the back... :yoyo:


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to head north and meet up with you all some time... you guys


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh ya, and I got about 60 little homemade cornbreads & 2 crock pots chock full of venison beanless chili simmering at home.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2012)

If the weather didnt go south so early I was going to come up just for the safety meeting but them dang guys from Iowa brought this fuuny looking white stuff with them. Tell them to take it back home when they leave.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

Pre safety-safety meeting has concluded. Now off to HEAVY"S for the safety meeting!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 7, 2012)

i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
but as always it came to soon
i lost my dad tonite
so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
thanks
View attachment 266236

scott


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...



Sorry to hear about your dad Scott. Prayers sent


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Scott. I really enjoyed meeting him at the GTG.

Thoughts are with your family.

Philbert


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2012)

A few other photos of Scott's Dad, Ron:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/189281-82.htm

Posts # 1229, 1240, 1328


----------



## pele55 (Dec 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...



So sorry to hear about your Dad.... Keep your head up and remember the good times you guys had!!! we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...



Scott
Sorry to hear of your loss tonight. Larry Anderson was in our shop on his wy home from your place earlier this week. He knew your dad was not well and relayed the message to us. When I lost my Dad afew years ago an old timer told me that a measure of a mans life is based on the children he raised. You can be proud of your dad- He was one hellva man and his son ain't too bad either.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 7, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...



Sorry to hear about your Dad Scott. :msp_sad:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 7, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Scott
> Sorry to hear of your loss tonight. Larry Anderson was in our shop on his wy home from your place earlier this week. He knew your dad was not well and relayed the me ssage to us. When I lost my Dad afew years ago an old timer told me that a measure of a mans life is based on the children he raised. You can be proud of your dad- He was one hellva man and his son ain't too bad either.



No possible way I could say that any better. Our thoughts are with you & yours, Scott. We are honored to have been fortunate enough to have met him.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 8, 2012)

Scott, I am so sorry for your loss. I had a great time when your dad took us on a tour of the place and some of the stories he told us. It was sure fun to watch him race against his grandson.

[video=youtube;8gv0sbuJSWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8gv0sbuJSWg[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2012)

Scott, sorry to hear of your Dad's passing. I'm glad I got to meet him this spring, he was the real deal. Will take care of that toast tomorrow night, just got home from work and 5:30 is gonna come early.

The rest of you bums, see ya at the Main Street!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this as well Scott. Glad I got to meet him.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Scott. It really makes me think about my own dad. Every time we loose a person from there generation the world seems a bit smaller. The knowledge lost is just a shame. I wish I had more time to learn from our elders. Anyways, I was glad to have met your dad and hear some of his stories.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 8, 2012)

on our way to breakfast in siren!looking forward to a fantastic, filling breakfast... let the day's eating begin!


----------



## Beefie (Dec 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Rons passing Scott. Dave called me last night with the news. I had a good time talking to him at your GTG. The world lost a good man.


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Dec 8, 2012)

This is the third charity cut i have missed, keep me abreast of the fun will you guys.


Beefie


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 8, 2012)

You guys and gals have fun eating and cutting. Be safe.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 8, 2012)

Apparently, they do not sell cheese in Iowa. Mike's walking out with 37# of cheese from the alpha cheese store...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2012)

Had a great time today, made it home in time to clean up and go out to, dinner??? From the dept of silly questions: How come you're not eating much tonight? 

Time for some R & R now. There's a chick flick starting in the DVD player that I don't expect to see much of...

Great to see my Iowegian and Mizzerian brethren again today, drive safe and have a safe trip back. Hope to see ya again sooner than later!


----------



## mweba (Dec 8, 2012)

I kept it under 100 in cheese 

Couple pics


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright. Safe at home, I'm about ready to pass out, but I had to preview the pics before I put my head to the pillow... I'll post this one, cuz I think it's my favorite of the day. Denny, trust us- we enjoyed giving it at least as much as you did did receiving it. Enjoy the saw! 
And to everyone else- thanks for making it yet another very special day with great friends. What a group.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)

It took 2 teenagers 15 minutes to get that stray cat out of the loft! Why do these things always happen to me???


----------



## mweba (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It took 2 teenagers 15 minutes to get that stray cat out of the loft! Why do these things always happen to me???



It should have only taken 1 lbs of tannerite.


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 9, 2012)

The Iowa group all made it home safe and sound. I had a great time. Till next all.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 9, 2012)

*Wow!*

Another great day of work done by a fantastic bunch of people! After a fi####l of ibuprofin and a 13 hour nap I'm back up on my hind legs again. Either Denny is working me harder or I'm getting older! Maybe I need to invest in a nice skidster with cab and heat!:hmm3grin2orange: Glad to see the Iowans made it home safely. Currently about 3" fresh snow here with the possibility of 6-9" by the end of the day. Thanks again and hopefully we can all GTG again to support this wonderful charity!


----------



## mweba (Dec 9, 2012)

I concede...X27 1 mweba 0. Same goes for Sara's chili :biggrin:


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 9, 2012)

Couldn't have been a better day for working. When even weather in WI cooperates you know it was just ment to be. I am really feeling old when after a day in the skidsteer I was feeling pretty beat up. Great day with a great bunch of helpers. Until next time everyone stay safe.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

pics as promised....
end of the day pic:





JD & the Roberts men - Ignore the sign...




The Iowa gang (Mitch, Shawn & Pete) look on as the skid steer moves some heavy weight


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

OOps.




Splittin wood




Jake splittin his way


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe this one speaks for itself




Making big wood, smaller.




part of the truck parade:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, come on, Boyd - dont try to make those who didnt get a caramel roll feel better. They were really good. Seriously. 




Enjoying yourself, JD?




Lee waiting for the next load from the skid steer...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 9, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> The Iowa group all made it home safe and sound. I had a great time. Till next all.



A huge thank you goes to Shaun for being chauffer extroardinaire. 

And not to forget all the great folks up north. In case I forgot to say it......thanks for the fine hospitality. Beautiful country, good folks, and a good time.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> JD & the Roberts men - Ignore the sign...



Fear not, Sarah, it's after December 1st :hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks for the pics. I only snapped two all day, goldurned wood splitters kept me busy, spent time on 3 of the 4 at various parts of the day.

PS- Sarah's chili is dang good stuff, but the cornbread makes it fine cuisine! Thanks to Sarah, the Interfaith ladies for the awesome as usual rolls, and the gals at the Main Street Cafe for putting up with our herd on Saturday morning. I think they do it just to see the look on a rookie's face when the pancake they ordered arrives - they're somewhere about the size of a car tire!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 9, 2012)

looks like yall had a good time
did ya work jake alittle harder sence i couldn't be there?
did ya wreck his saw? pics?

dads wake is friday 4-8pm at anderson funeral home in augusta
funeral is saterday 11am at st.paul lutheran church in augusta

scott


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2012)

Pics are from Matt Hedgerow,











Him headed home.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2012)

He kind of looks like me. 

Nice stack of logs.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome work guys, looks like you all had a good time. Wish it was closer, would have loved to help!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2012)

One more from Matt, he is texting them to me to post.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I believe this one speaks for itself
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't see any pictures.

Thanks is never enough to say to all of you. I sure wish I had been here to watch you all work while I sat in a warm house. Sarah, thanks for taking care of feeding everyone. You and Wendy did a great job. Denny will write later, he is digging us out right now. How lucky we are to have all of you as friends and to have you help Interfaith. The bake sale was a so-so success, but the cutting was a terrific success. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone. We'll see you next year.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 9, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> He kind of looks like me.
> 
> Nice stack of logs.



Less than 24hrs later and it is all covered with about 10" of snow:msp_sad:


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 9, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> I can't see any pictures.
> 
> Thanks is never enough to say to all of you. I sure wish I had been here to watch you all work while I sat in a warm house. Sarah, thanks for taking care of feeding everyone. You and Wendy did a great job. Denny will write later, he is digging us out right now. How lucky we are to have all of you as friends and to have you help Interfaith. The bake sale was a so-so success, but the cutting was a terrific success. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone. We'll see you next year.



I found the pictures. Had to log on first. I am learning. Gotta be patient with us older people.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 9, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> I can't see any pictures.
> 
> Thanks is never enough to say to all of you. I sure wish I had been here to watch you all work while I sat in a warm house. Sarah, thanks for taking care of feeding everyone. You and Wendy did a great job. Denny will write later, he is digging us out right now. How lucky we are to have all of you as friends and to have you help Interfaith. The bake sale was a so-so success, but the cutting was a terrific success. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone. We'll see you next year.



Wendy was also great help on the splitter. Tell her we'll work with her anytime!

Kind of a slave driver though...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DennyInterfaith (Dec 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> pics as promised....
> end of the day pic:
> 
> 
> ...



What an incredible day! I can't thank you enough for all the time, effort, hard work, and wonderful friendships you all bring to the table. My daughter, Kelsey, was able to be here for a bit but then had to go man our bake sale at the Forts. She was so impressed with what you all did and wished she could have spent more time here with all of you. I don't know if all of you heard, but the load of wood that got delivered yesterday was the 106th cord so far this year. My friends, that is because of you!!! Thank you also for the the new saw. That caught me totally off guard. Words cannot express what I feel so suffice it to say, at least for now, thank you more than you will ever know. We are very thankful everyone got home safely. We haven't heard yet about our friends from Missouri but I trust all is well also. Again, thank you all so much. It is a pleasure and an honor to be associated with such a fantastic group. God bless you all.

Denny


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2012)

Still driving...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Still driving...:hmm3grin2orange:



Still snowing.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Classic.
> Been there, done that. heh heh. (But I bet he finished his!)


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Still snowing.



Accumulation count??? It was whooping ass when I left... Should have not slept in this morning... Took forever it seemed, just to get to and through StPaul!!!
Oh, and...
Still driving....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)

Tannerite induced porting.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Accumulation count??? It was whooping ass when I left... Should have not slept in this morning... Took forever it seemed, just to get to and through StPaul!!!
> Oh, and...
> Still driving....



At my place I'm guessing 5 or 6 so far.

Hedge, be careful when you open that cargo box on top of the van. That stray cat is either going to be really happy, or really MAD!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 9, 2012)

I just got in from dealing with all this white crap. Yesterday was alot of fun, I really enjoy hanging out with the good folks I have met off of arboristsite. I look forward to the next one. Are you home yet Hedge? It was real cool of you to come all that way to work with us and I enjoyed chatting with you and your nice family.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> At my place I'm guessing 5 or 6 so far.
> 
> Hedge, be careful when you open that cargo box on top of the van. That stray cat is either going to be really happy, or really MAD!!



Is that what that noise was up there??? It stopped a while back, so the gas fumes might have done it in...


----------



## Beefie (Dec 9, 2012)

Darn it sounds like I missed out on another good time. Did Mitch bring his saw back in 1 piece this time? You gays and gals are awesome for doing this. I hope to make it next time, work permitting.

Beefie


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Tannerite induced porting.



looks good


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> HEAVY FUEL said:
> 
> 
> > Classic.
> ...


----------



## mweba (Dec 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Tannerite induced porting.



For the love of God, please tell me there is a video!


----------



## mweba (Dec 9, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> sarahdodgegeek said:
> 
> 
> > did he say holy chit when he seen it?
> ...


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Dec 9, 2012)

its it a good thing I dint get 2 like I planned, and yes I belive sarah got us blowing it up on tape but dint get us zip tieing it wide open and shooting it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 10, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Pics are from Matt Hedgerow,
> 
> 
> Him headed home.



This pic was taken about 10 seconds after going past me this morning. I clocked in at 5AM and clocked out at 7:30pm. We did finally get that road turned to black about 3pm and by 5pm it was white again. When I got home tonight I had to do a bit of work on a car. Just got in a bit ago and had to check in to see some pics.

Thanks again to everyone that helped and made the long trips. Worth it just for the caramel rolls for me!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 10, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> This pic was taken about 10 seconds after going past me this morning. I clocked in at 5AM and clocked out at 7:30pm. We did finally get that road turned to black about 3pm and by 5pm it was white again. When I got home tonight I had to do a bit of work on a car. Just got in a bit ago and had to check in to see some pics.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that helped and made the long trips. Worth it just for the caramel rolls for me!



Township here went by once this morning and gave up, there's 8" plus on the road out front. I plowed the driveway about 4pm and theres 3-4" more to plow tomorrow. Will get the yardstick out tomorrow, but guesstimating 12-14" here. Thanks for helping keep the roads open!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got home ok last night. Had a close call today, had to put the truck in the ditch on a back road when a 90's ford pulling a single-axle livestock trailer took a downhill corner too fast and jackknived the trailer. Had to drive though a field and someones yard to get back on the road. They got the truck back under control and kept going. My truck is ok too, I thank the Lord it wasn't a head-on collison. Then shoveled out 2 driveways before I went home and did part of my driveway. I'll finsh it tomorrow, we have about 10" of the white stuff here. Had fun this weekend, still feel full from all the food I ate this weekend. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> For the love of God, please tell me there is a video!



OK. There is a video.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 10, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> pics as promised....
> end of the day pic:



Hedge- What's up with the profile mug shot? Did you think you were being booked for eating too many caramel rolls??


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 10, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK. There is a video.



Oh- sorry. you wanted to see it, didnt you. 
LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;uJvvOZZ6aNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uJvvOZZ6aNk[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hedge- What's up with the profile mug shot? Did you think you were being booked for eating too many caramel rolls??



What rolls??? I don't see any rolls...!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What rolls??? I don't see any rolls...!!!



You were so enthralled with that little 2 way splitter you probably didn't even notice. That little sucker has got you thinking don't it!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You were so enthralled with that little 2 way splitter you probably didn't even notice. That little sucker has got you thinking don't it!!



It worked really well... But too late to look back now...
Got a big heavy being made right now with a 4 and 6 way on it...
And fast!!!
Oh, and towable long distances...
Just sayin...


----------



## wendell (Dec 10, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i knew this day was coming, and i tryed to prepair myself for it
> but as always it came to soon
> i lost my dad tonite
> so how about a toast to dad tonite to celabrate his life
> ...



Scott, I sure was sorry to hear of your father's passing but very glad I got a chance to meet him. He will be missed by many.


Sorry to miss another Charity Cut. Looks like it was another great time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Scott, I sure was sorry to hear of your father's passing but very glad I got a chance to meet him. He will be missed by many.
> 
> 
> Sorry to miss another Charity Cut. Looks like it was another great time.



Next year???
Yes???


----------



## wendell (Dec 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Next year???
> Yes???



I will make it to something next year. Not sure where or when yet.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2012)

Some pics I took.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 12, 2012)

Mitch gets his man card back after swinging fiskars all day.


----------



## Lurch2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, he makes that Fiskar look pretty big. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 13, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> looks like yall had a good time
> did ya work jake alittle harder sence i couldn't be there?
> did ya wreck his saw? pics?
> 
> ...



Hope your doin ok Scott, wishing you the best in this rough time.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 13, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> Wow, he makes that Fiskar look pretty big. :msp_ohmy:





HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mitch gets his man card back after swinging fiskars all day.




Is that why he double stacks em? So he can reach the top one??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is that why he double stacks em? So he can reach the top one??:hmm3grin2orange:



If you miss that top one............ Youll be in the ER.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm glad we cut Saturday and not Sunday. That snow would have been a pita. Anyone doing any cutting this weekend. I think I'm gonna buck up some logs at my house, might as well, can't go ice fishing.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm glad we cut Saturday and not Sunday. That snow would have been a pita. Anyone doing any cutting this weekend. I think I'm gonna buck up some logs at my house, might as well, can't go ice fishing.



They are talking rain and snow down here for Saturday. How's the snow level up there might go to the cabin and do some cutting and splitting if the weather don't do the same up there as at home.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2012)

We had well over a foot of snow Sunday probably 15"+. It was real wet and heavy. It seems to melted/compacted down to about 8-10". It would still be a pain in the butt out in the woods. I sure hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 13, 2012)

Rain rain stay away


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> We had well over a foot of snow Sunday probably 15"+. It was real wet and heavy. It seems to melted/compacted down to about 8-10". It would still be a pain in the butt out in the woods. I sure hope it doesn't rain.



I was thinking you could use some mud to go with yer snow Andy...
:beat_brick:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking you could use some mud to go with yer snow Andy...
> :beat_brick:



I dont care for white snow, brown snow, or yellow snow.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2012)

On another note...I bought a chainsaw today. I got a real clean 026 for $200. Pulled the muffler and it looks like new inside, runs excellent. Its not for me, A friend wanted to buy their 15 year old son a saw and they sais they were gonna buy a ms180. I said "I wouldnt." I asked them their budget and they said $200, just so happened to be a nice 260 on craigslist only 5 miles away from my house. Next I told them you HAVE to get him a set of chaps. Its kind of exciting! Im sure I will be the one showing the boy how to use and maintain it.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 15, 2012)

Andy, Jon and I headed down to Ron's funeral today. It was really touching to hear the stories that Scott's sister was telling about their dad. It was a nice service. He definitely left a "Legacy". 

Keep the Kunz family in your prayers as they adjust to life with out "Dad".


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Andy, Jon and I headed down to Ron's funeral today. It was really touching to hear the stories that Scott's sister was telling about their dad. It was a nice service. He definitely left a "Legacy".
> 
> Keep the Kunz family in your prayers as they adjust to life with out "Dad".



Losing a patriarch is especially tough...
Scott's got his work cut out for him.. 
I think he's up to the task...
Prayers are with him and his family...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 17, 2012)

Ran across this picture. That was a fun night, hanging out at the races to cheer on 5R-INC & crew. At least until it start hailing down chunks of mud coming out of the turn.







From a different night, 1 of the kids rolled a few times...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 21, 2012)

Boyd- I found a video of the derby from Sunday night. #61 has that 383 stroker you could here all the way to Osceola. He starts goin good about the 2 min mark & gets knocked out about the 10 min mark.

[video=youtube_share;q6_XXk4ixcU]http://youtu.be/q6_XXk4ixcU[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 22, 2012)

I went ice fishing today, brought home a limit of northerns. I kept a 22, 23, and a 23.5" and threw a 32" back. The lake I fish has a slot, anything 24-36" needs to go back. I will try again tommorrow. Looks like a fish fry in the future.:msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 23, 2012)

Went back out fishing again today, me my Dad and my brother Marty had some good luck. We brought home 7 northerns and threw back 3 that were all 30"+. Some pretty consistent action all day. We fished from about 11am to dusk. I had a big one on that broke my line, and I use 30# braided line. Definately gonna be a fish fry in the near future. Here are a few pics from the day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 23, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Went back out fishing again today, me my Dad and my brother Marty had some good luck. We brought home 7 northerns and threw back 3 that were all 30"+. Some pretty consistent action all day. We fished from about 11am to dusk. I had a big one on that broke my line, and I use 30# braided line. Definately gonna be a fish fry in the near future. Here are a few pics from the day.



Looks like you did really well Ice fishing.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 24, 2012)

Andy, you need to come on out to the shack. No slot limits on my lake and a 5 fish limit. Did I mention 3 lines in the water?

Fish shack will be hitting the lake one day this week. 10" of ice and a nice forecast for making more.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Andy, you need to come on out to the shack. No slot limits on my lake and a 5 fish limit. Did I mention 3 lines in the water?
> 
> Fish shack will be hitting the lake one day this week. 10" of ice and a nice forecast for making more.



Just because I can't find a way to begin a message by myself, I am hanging off of Steve's. We just wanted to wish everyone the Best Christmas and a Happy, Happy, 2013. See you all next year. You have been wonderful to us and Interfaith. We are so lucky to have you as our friends.
Blessings to all,
Barb & Denny


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> Just because I can't find a way to begin a message by myself, I am hanging off of Steve's.



Barb - just click on the (+ Reply To Thread) oval thingy at the bottom of the last message.

Happy Holidays to you and Denny - thanks for all that you guys do!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm out fishing again. Me and my brother, we have 5 nice northerns on the ice so far. Definitely a fish fry to be happenin soon.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm out fishing again. Me and my brother, we have 5 nice northerns on the ice so far. Definitely a fish fry to be happenin soon.



Keep em comin' Andy!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 24, 2012)

We ended the day with our limits. I also caught a 30" northern. It was kind of comical, I kneel down, set the hook, get the fish on the ice and then I fall down. Frantically trying to keep the fish from going back down the hole I pull it across the ice to me with the line. The whole time my brother is just laughing. Good times. We sure had some excellent luck.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> We ended the day with our limits. I also caught a 30" northern. It was kind of comical, I kneel down, set the hook, get the fish on the ice and then I fall down. Frantically trying to keep the fish from going back down the hole I pull it across the ice to me with the line. The whole time my brother is just laughing. Good times. We sure had some excellent luck.



Levi wants to ice fish bad... 
Do you do guided expeditions Andy???
:msp_wink:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 25, 2012)

Andy, those pics are making me hungry! Northerns are most certainly made of tasty meat.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi wants to ice fish bad...
> Do you do guided expeditions Andy???
> :msp_wink:



Bring him up! A few years back, some friends of ours who moved to Montana came back for a visit with their two sons - I think the were both about 3 feet tall, and we had some insane luck- both boys were able to catch fish that were literally as big or bigger than they were! It was awesome! I know I caught the biggest fish of my life that same winter-That year we could hardly keep the 40" fish from coming out of the ice at us. (If I ever find the pics I'll post em up.) We haven't had luck with gigantic fish since that year, but we usually come home with dinner. :drool:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 25, 2012)

*MUSHINESS WARNING*​A very Merry Christmas to the finest group of folks I've ever met. This year has been an unbelievable blessing to us! It still amazes me that only a year ago, we would never have imagined packing up a pile of chainsaws and driving hours and hours to stay at someone's house we've never met and experience what we have this year. You are all amazing and we feel honored to have met those that we have, and look forward to meeting those that we haven't!

*Wishing our chainsaw family a very Merry Christmas!!!
:kilt::kilt:
The Dodgegeeks​*


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi wants to ice fish bad...
> Do you do guided expeditions Andy???
> :msp_wink:



Feel free to come up any time. I usually go out every weekend. So far the fishing has been real good. The early ice always seems to be the best.


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 25, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Barb - just click on the (+ Reply To Thread) oval thingy at the bottom of the last message.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and Denny - thanks for all that you guys do!
> 
> Philbert




All I can find is "reply with quote". Then all of this stuff: 

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts


BB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
[VIDEO] code is On
HTML code is On

Forum Rules

Calk it up to my "old" age. I thought I was pretty computer savvy, but this leaves me wondering. Have a terrific Holiday. Be safe, we want to see a lot more of you next year.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 25, 2012)

Barb you are looking on the wrong side of the page. The reply to thread is under the column your user name is in. You are just over looking the page.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 25, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> All I can find is "reply with quote". Then all of this stuff:



Navigating can be tricky at first. After a while, we forget how hard it was when we started, or when they change things.

That's why we help each other in this fourm!

Philbert


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 25, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Navigating can be tricky at first. After a while, we forget how hard it was when we started, or when they change things.
> 
> That's why we help each other in this fourm!
> 
> Philbert



I found it ! ! ! I feel legitimate now. I mean, like part of the gang. I know I don't do saws or wood, but at least now I can send messages without having to respond or hang off of someones quote. :msp_biggrin: Thanks so much you guys. You are the best.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and Sarah went out ice fishing again. We brought home our limit of northerns. I just cant get enough of this tip up fishing, its so much fun and its addicting. Looking forward to going out again tommorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2012)

If you catch enough of them, you can stack them like cord wood - just like at Denny's!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Dec 30, 2012)

:byebye:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Wendell!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> :byebye:



Bout time you showed up...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 30, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> I did not mean that I would root for the Vikings today. NOOOOO Way ! ! !



Time for another AS posting lesson. Go back to the offending (very offending) post and click on the "Edit Post" button. It's right next to the reply with quote button. You sometimes have to scroll down just a little bit, and you can re-word your post. I almost choked when I read it!

Happy Packers game day!


----------



## BarbInterfaith (Dec 30, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Time for another AS posting lesson. Go back to the offending (very offending) post and click on the "Edit Post" button. It's right next to the reply with quote button. You sometimes have to scroll down just a little bit, and you can re-word your post. I almost choked when I read it!
> 
> Happy Packers game day!



So sorry. I took it out.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm out ice fishing with my brother and Sarah. Heavyfuel and 2 of his kids were out earlier, his boy Nathan got to catch a couple. The first one he got was 28", we put it back. Then he caught a keeper. He also missed several, he seemed to have a good time. A bit slower action today but what we lacked in quantity we made up in quality. I caught a 32" and a 27". Mmm fish.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm out ice fishing with my brother and Sarah. Heavyfuel and 2 of his kids were out earlier, his boy Nathan got to catch a couple. The first one he got was 28", we put it back. Then he caught a keeper. He also missed several, he seemed to have a good time. A bit slower action today but what we lacked in quantity we made up in quality. I caught a 32" and a 27". Mmm fish.



Here's some of the action Andy...


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 30, 2012)

steve nw wi said:


> time for another as posting lesson. Since most of us packer fans are too drunk to notice, you can change what they said and they'll never know. Go purple! I almost choked when i wrote this but i really meant it!
> 
> Happy packers game day!



wtf?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 30, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> wtf?



Go BRONCO'S!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 30, 2012)

BarbInterfaith said:


> So sorry. I took it out.



I don't know if I missed anything or not but that was great Barb!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 30, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm out ice fishing with my brother and Sarah. Heavyfuel and 2 of his kids were out earlier, his boy Nathan got to catch a couple. The first one he got was 28", we put it back. Then he caught a keeper. He also missed several, he seemed to have a good time. A bit slower action today but what we lacked in quantity we made up in quality. I caught a 32" and a 27". Mmm fish.





Hedgerow said:


> Here's some of the action Andy...



Thanks Guys!!! That was fun! I could have spent the WHOLE day out there if I didn't have to meet that guy. But, he put money down on it, so the Suburban might be gone soon. Time to start looking for a new GTG mobile! Nathan still won't shut up about fishing.

Btw... Next time bring the 22-250. Those crows were just begging for it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, the day is winding down... We're holding out for a few more, but I just caught a 32"er that we threw back, and we do have 3 keepers on the ice, so better than gettin skunked! Havin a good time, & that's all that counts!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 30, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, the day is winding down... We're holding out for a few more, but I just caught a 32"er that we threw back, and we do have 3 keepers on the ice, so better than gettin skunked! Havin a good time, & that's all that counts!



pics?


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Go BRONCO'S!!!!



+1


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Thanks Guys!!! That was fun! I could have spent the WHOLE day out there if I didn't have to meet that guy. But, he put money down on it, so the Suburban might be gone soon. Time to start looking for a new GTG mobile! Nathan still won't shut up about fishing.
> 
> Btw... Next time bring the 22-250. Those crows were just begging for it.



22-250? Those were some awfully big Minnesota crows, best bring out the .338 Win mags.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 31, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Hi, I'm Jeff, and I'm a dork.



Saturday, Lambeau Field.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 31, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Saturday, Lambeau Field.



Ifin you all can't stop the NFL MVP from running for another two hundred yards again, you could be ice fishing next to the discount double check guy on Sunday.

And be careful out there, all that salt from Packer fan tears may soften the ice.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new years! Sarah's hard at work with the fish fry. Hanging at Grandpatractors tonight.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 1, 2013)

I live to far away from all the fun. Save some northern for me please. Trying to find time for Ernie and myself to get up there. Winter is the best for us if we don't have to plow snow.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 1, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to Denny, Barb, and all AS members who are involved with this awesome Charity!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2013)

When is the next charity cut? Im all out of string whips!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> When is the next charity cut? Im all out of string whips!!!!



The weather has been so nice that it should of been set up now the cold weather will be here and you'll have to swing the fiskars that much more to forget about how cold it is.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> When is the next charity cut? Im all out of string whips!!!!



I still have 2 bags left!!!!


----------



## mweba (Jan 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I still have 2 bags left!!!!



I'm all out, have been. That aged cheddar is like crack! So I've been told.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2013)

T-Dawgs racing is Feb 16th. I'm sure J.D. has rooms availible and I have room in the shop if needed.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> T-Dawgs racing is Feb 16th. I'm sure J.D. has rooms availible and I have room in the shop if needed.



Dang. Mentioned this to Craig in another thread, but I'll be on Lake of the Woods that weekend. :censored:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 10, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> T-Dawgs racing is Feb 16th. I'm sure J.D. has rooms availible and I have room in the shop if needed.



Jon that's in Webster right. What about the races at the 10th hole.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Jon that's in Webster right. What about the races at the 10th hole.



In grantsburg.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 10, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> In grantsburg.



Andy where at in grantsburg. I know its been a while since I've partied there but for the life of me don't know where it is.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Andy where at in grantsburg. I know its been a while since I've partied there but for the life of me don't know where it is.



Maybe 1/4 mile east of the stop light, south side of road. There's a newer little strip mall there. Or just south of all the schools.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> I've partied there but for the life of me don't know where it is.



That's ok..... around 4pm ill have no idea where I am at either.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2013)

Head east on hwy 70 going out of town. There is a small strip mall on the south side of the road, it is right out in the front of it. You cant miss it.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 10, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's ok..... around 4pm ill have no idea where I am at either.



Thanks Jon look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok... races sound fun but id rather help Denny....... So what do you guys think?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok... races sound fun but id rather help Denny....... So what do you guys think?



i think you got a SSSLLLLOOOOOWWWWWW saw!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> i think you got a SSSLLLLOOOOOWWWWWW saw!!!



Lol thats pretty good!! Do they even have a class for saws NOT built by Tree Monkey?


----------



## mweba (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lol thats pretty good!! Do they even have a class for saws NOT built by Tree Monkey?



Yes, they are named accordingly, 2nd 3rd 4th 5th and so on......


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lol thats pretty good!! Do they even have a class for saws NOT built by Tree Monkey?



Scott's 026 got whooped last year.... He let Jake make a race chain for it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lol thats pretty good!! Do they even have a class for saws NOT built by Tree Monkey?



They do this year!!!!!
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 11, 2013)

mweba said:


> Yes, they are named accordingly, 2nd 3rd 4th 5th and so on......



Have you come to terms with that "Race" saw yet Mitch??? Is it a runner???


----------



## mweba (Jan 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Have you come to terms with that "Race" saw yet Mitch??? Is it a runner???



I got it running and traded it for an Echo.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2013)

mweba said:


> i got it running and traded it for an echo.



sorl!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 11, 2013)

mweba said:


> I got it running and traded it for an Echo.



Good trade!!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok... races sound fun but id rather help Denny....... So what do you guys think?



I can make the races on Sat but have other plans for Sunday:bang:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I can make the races on Sat but have other plans for Sunday:bang:



I like races! Especially all you can eat ribs!!! Ya never know what kind of people you could run into!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 12, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I like races! Especially all you can eat ribs!!! Ya never know what kind of people you could run into!



Sorry I missed the chance to see the Great Wendell himself! But Dwight Yoakam put on an awesome show!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> T-Dawgs racing is Feb 16th. I'm sure J.D. has rooms availible and I have room in the shop if needed.



I can't go back and edit, but I had the wrong date, the races are Feb 23rd. I think grandpatractor was going to start another thread sometime, sorry for the confusion.

http://grantsburgchamber.com/events/midwinter


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 12, 2013)

Grantsburg races thread link

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/221437.htm#post4076931


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 12, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can't go back and edit, but I had the wrong date, the races are Feb 23rd. I think grandpatractor was going to start another thread sometime, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> http://grantsburgchamber.com/events/midwinter



Yay! I can make that date!


----------



## wendell (Jan 12, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Sorry I missed the chance to see the Great Wendell himself! But Dwight Yoakam put on an awesome show!



I'm still full. :msp_sad:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a _*Jonsered*_ dealership and coming as a sponsor!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2013)

Talked to Denny tonight to see how much snow was left after all our rain and warm weather. Said he has delivered all the dry wood he had stacked and is even hauling out some of the wood we split on Dec 12th. He said he is busy the last weekend in Jan- What do you think of another work day soon-weather permitting?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 13, 2013)

Let's set a date.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2013)

Ernie and myself are booked till March. Any time there after is good for us.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2013)

How about this next weekend?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 13, 2013)

I am planning on coming up for a load of wood for the special needs ride next month.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> How about this next weekend?



That works for me. Football season seems to be over, and still over a month till Daytona.


----------



## polkat (Jan 13, 2013)

might be dooable if Sunday is an option ?? 








after church that is


----------



## mweba (Jan 13, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to Denny tonight to see how much snow was left after all our rain and warm weather. Said he has delivered all the dry wood he had stacked and is even hauling out some of the wood we split on Dec 12th. He said he is busy the last weekend in Jan- What do you think of another work day soon-weather permitting?



Holy crap is all I have to say! Denny is a machine.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> How about this next weekend?



Holy crap lil short notice but ok i will talk to my wife n see whats goin on!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 14, 2013)

It is also free fishing in Wisconsin this weekend.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 14, 2013)

6' of line will handle most of the swamps around Grantsburg. If they are not froze solid by now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm out.... I got other stuff goin on.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry, no can do this weekend either. :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 31, 2013)

Just thought I would say hi. I just got in from the garage, sharpened chains on 3 saws. I'm thinking about cutting wood.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just thought I would say hi. I just got in from the garage, sharpened chains on 3 saws. I'm thinking about cutting wood.



Thats a better avatar.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 1, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Thats a better avatar.



You didn't like my turd cutter? Sarah disliked it. She likes my new one with my new 08s and big cat Gilbert.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2013)

Just posting a link to another thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/229335.htm

Wood cutting to help manyhobies, who has come to some of our GTG, tentatively set for March 2, "45 minutes SW of the Twin Cities. By Glenco MN"

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 23, 2013)

Any word on the next charity cut


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 25, 2013)

*Bump*

Talked to Denny tonite-He got the processor in on Saturday and cut AND split about 30 cord over the weekend. They are planning on cutting again this Wednesday and then again in a couple weeks. He assured me that we are NOT out of the picture-He has plenty of wood that would not go thru the machine that needs to be cut by hand. I told him we would monitor the weather and snow depth and try to GTG again before ot got too warm out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to Denny tonite-He got the processor in on Saturday and cut AND split about 30 cord over the weekend. They are planning on cutting again this Wednesday and then again in a couple weeks. He assured me that we are NOT out of the picture-He has plenty of wood that would not go thru the machine that needs to be cut by hand. I told him we would monitor the weather and snow depth and try to GTG again before ot got too warm out.



Denny got a processor??? Cool!!! What kind?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Denny got a processor??? Cool!!! What kind?



A hired one from what Boyd said. I still cant wait to go help him though!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> A hired one from what Boyd said. I still cant wait to go help him though!



Well? Crud...
I wanted to play with the processor next fall...
:msp_sad:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 26, 2013)

The nice thing about processors is they leave all the stuff the big saw junkies drool over. 

If there's a lot of it, I can talk to a friend about using his dually and big trailer to haul my tractor and big splitter up there. It'd have to happen before planting though, it gets a fertilizer tank on it when the corn starts going in the ground.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> The nice thing about processors is they leave all the stuff the big saw junkies drool over.
> 
> If there's a lot of it, I can talk to a friend about using his dually and big trailer to haul my tractor and big splitter up there. It'd have to happen before planting though, it gets a fertilizer tank on it when the corn starts going in the ground.



Lets just use a powder splitter!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 28, 2013)

*Bump*

Denny had the processor finish up yesterday. Estimates they did 60-70 cord in 3 days. He figures there is about 20 cord still to be done that needs to be hand cut and split. he is going to re-configure the operation. Alot of the wood was stacked east to west and now that most of the dry wood is gone he is turnin everything 90 degrees so he can back the woodhauler in between the rows and not carry the wood so far. It sounds like the guy with the processor cut him a pretty sweet deal-but he also told me that he still has plenty for us to do too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bump


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bump



8-12" of fresh snow. No working the woodpile for awhile..................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 9, 2013)

*Bump*

What does the first weekend in May look like for those who are interested?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 9, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> What does the first weekend in May look like for those who are interested?



We gonna cut some wood?:msp_smile:


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> What does the first weekend in May look like for those who are interested?



Looks like snow, probably . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> What does the first weekend in May look like for those who are interested?



Looks like fishing opener.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 9, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks like fishing opener.



On the ice?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> On the ice?:hmm3grin2orange:



If necessary! Anyone got one of them hovercraft a guy can borrow for a weekend?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 28, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> What does the first weekend in May look like for those who are interested?



Did a drive-by at Denny's this afternoon. No snow left and lots of work needing to be done. Anyone game for this Sat or Sunday?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 28, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Did a drive-by at Denny's this afternoon. No snow left and lots of work needing to be done. Anyone game for this Sat or Sunday?



I'm out got to work Saturday and Sunday is 6 years with my better half.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

There is a good chance me and Sarah could make it for a day. We just got back from the Iowa GTG and really dont know whats going on yet. We will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 29, 2013)

Might be able to make it. Depends on how much rain we get here. Things are starting to get busy at the coop but if we get some rain that will slow it down again.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 29, 2013)

I hope the weather man is wrong...says we are supposed to get snow again.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 29, 2013)

Well it is still April. Anything can happen. I do remember some pretty big snows in early May as well.


Beefie


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Apr 30, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Did a drive-by at Denny's this afternoon. No snow left and lots of work needing to be done. Anyone game for this Sat or Sunday?



Helping a son and daughter in law move Fri thru Mon, but can go for 1 day while they finish packing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would love to go but I used every last brownie point that i had for our gtg and am waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy behind fron getting ready for it!! :bang:


----------



## deadtrees (Apr 30, 2013)

I would be interested in helping to run a splitter.
Wayne


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2013)

deadtrees said:


> I would be interested in helping to run a splitter.
> Wayne



Alot of what needs to be done is re-splitting wood that is too big from the processor. Saturday will be "all hands on deck" at the shop-but Sunday is a go for me.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 30, 2013)

As long as the weather cooperates we will be there. Sunday sounds good to me.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 30, 2013)

Where is this going to take place, at Denny's? I really had a good time at the last firewood cut. It was the highlight of my last 2 weeks. I know, I know I need to get out more...DF


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 30, 2013)

Work was cancelled for me this weekend. Ill be up at the cabin but celebrating with the wife. 6 wonderful years.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Where is this going to take place, at Denny's? I really had a good time at the last firewood cut. It was the highlight of my last 2 weeks. I know, I know I need to get out more...DF



Yes it is. He's located just south of Danbury, WI. If you want to join in just meet me at the shop around 0615. We usually do breakfast in Siren then try to get to the woodyard around 0800.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 30, 2013)

Beefie said:


> Might be able to make it. Depends on how much rain we get here. Things are starting to get busy at the coop but if we get some rain that will slow it down again.
> 
> Beefie



If you come up I got a place for ya to sleep.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 3, 2013)

Bumpin & dumpin....


----------



## deadtrees (May 3, 2013)

How is the snow situation at Denny's? Looks like he was in that snow band Thur.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2013)

Well I twisted my ankle at work yesterday and am now having a heck of a time walking. I could probably run a splitter handle but otherwise I'm not of much use right now. Maybe we should postpone for a week, let me heal and see if we get more helpers or is the ball already rolling?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 3, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Well I twisted my ankle at work yesterday and am now having a heck of a time walking. I could probably run a splitter handle but otherwise I'm not of much use right now. Maybe we should postpone for a week, let me heal and see if we get more helpers or is the ball already rolling?



I'm guessing you tripped over your chainsaw pipe at work?? Either that or Gilbert stepped on it....


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm guessing you tripped over your chainsaw pipe at work?? Either that or Gilbert stepped on it....



I do have it at work today.:biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 3, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Well I twisted my ankle at work yesterday and am now having a heck of a time walking. I could probably run a splitter handle but otherwise I'm not of much use right now. Maybe we should postpone for a week, let me heal and see if we get more helpers or is the ball already rolling?



Next weekend is Mother's Day. The snow went east of Denny-so not a problem there. I will bring 3 hyd splitters and denny has one of his own. Breakfast at Siren at 7AM.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Next weekend is Mother's Day. The snow went east of Denny-so not a problem there. I will bring 3 hyd splitters and denny has one of his own. Breakfast at Siren at 7AM.



Sunday correct?


----------



## pele55 (May 3, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Next weekend is Mother's Day. The snow went east of Denny-so not a problem there. I will bring 3 hyd splitters and denny has one of his own. Breakfast at Siren at 7AM.



i will be there!!!1


----------



## Beefie (May 3, 2013)

Im out. Have to work tomorrow now. 25 hours of OT in so far this week. This is going to be a bad spring its all going to come at once.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 3, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sunday correct?



10-4


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 4, 2013)

Sorry but I am not going to make it. Having a hard time getting around with my messed up ankle. I feel bad because it looks like there is not a lot of people coming. Hope you folks can get a bunch done, next time I will work twice as hard.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2013)

Man, I wish I lived closer to you guys...
I like breakfast in Siren...


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 5, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Man, I wish I lived closer to you guys...
> I like breakfast in Siren...



On my way there now...
I'll have an order of bacon just for you...
Just sayin'...


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 5, 2013)

Thanks to Wayne, Chris, Kevin, and Mike for taking the first nice day in a long time to help out today!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 12, 2013)

*Bump*

Had dinner tonite with Denny and Barb. All is well with them and they wanted me to wish everyone well here on AS. We're thinking of doing a weekend this fall.....How does the weekend of Oct 5-6 look for everyone???????


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 12, 2013)

It looks like a good weekend on mine and Sarah's schedules. Should we write it in? What are we gonna eat?:msp_w00t:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> It looks like a good weekend on mine and Sarah's schedules. Should we write it in? What are we gonna eat?:msp_w00t:



Cinnamon rolls, caramel rolls, and BACON!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> It looks like a good weekend on mine and Sarah's schedules. Should we write it in? What are we gonna eat?:msp_w00t:



Bacon a whole damn plate


----------



## Philbert (Aug 12, 2013)

As always - I'll put it on the calendar and if I can make it I will come!

Thanks for organizing it.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 12, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Had dinner tonite with Denny and Barb. All is well with them and they wanted me to wish everyone well here on AS. We're thinking of doing a weekend this fall.....How does the weekend of Oct 5-6 look for everyone???????



Does he have a lot to cut/split already?


----------



## polkat (Aug 12, 2013)

*will try for the date*

i will be in he same boat as philbert. my boy probally has a football game that saturday but will alway try to get there


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 12, 2013)

polkat said:


> i will be in he same boat as philbert. my boy probally has a football game that saturday but will alway try to get there



You guys could boat over together!!! Save on gas, save the planet and all that.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Does he have a lot to cut/split already?



He has gotten a lot of storm damage wood that a logger has been bringing in with a boom truck. Also plenty left to clean up on his property and we still have wood at the One Shot for him too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 7, 2013)

*bump*

Talked to Barb this morning. Said Denny is kinda crabby with his combo of predisone and chemo that he is taking-but not so crabby that he's stopped cutting wood. They are looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it on Oct 5-6!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 7, 2013)

I could make it on the 6th.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2013)

Me and Sarah have it on the calender. Looking forward to hanging out with all of you again.


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldnt miss it, charity cuts are a blast! Plus my saws are begging for an actual work day.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Sep 9, 2013)

Just looked at my calendar this morning to see if that weekend was open for another local event, but seeing this possibility I will plan for the 5th at least (not sure at this time about the 6th)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 10, 2013)

Just got home from the monthly Dresser Lions Club meeting-Should be a good group of volunteers attending!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm going to try and see if the wife will let me come up this time. There is some wedding that is on Saturday but I dont know the people so ill see what she says. Would be nice to get to this charity gtg


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2013)

We'll have a new PS6100 there for everyone to try!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 24, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> We'll have a new PS6100 there for everyone to try!!!!



Heated handles?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> Heated handles?



Sadly,NO!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 25, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 25, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)
Philbert (Sat)


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 25, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)
Philbert (Sat)
Grandpatractor(one of the days)


----------



## Beefie (Sep 26, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)
Philbert (Sat)
Grandpatractor(one of the days) 
Beefie (Sat, for awhile on sunday) Sadly no fiskar swinging mad man will be joining us this time .


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 28, 2013)

One week from now we'll be at the Main Street Cafe in Siren for breakfast!

BACON! BACON! BACON!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm out for this one again. Got a wedding and need to get to the cabin the next 2 weekends for some work up there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 29, 2013)

*Game Plan*

Talked to Denny last night. He has been offered all the standing timber that needs to be cleared for a new park in Webster. He thought our time and talents would be best used clearing the areas for the parking lots that they want to excavate before winter. He is trying to line up a trucker to haul it in long lengths from the park site to his place. We will meet at the Main Street Cafe in Siren at 0700 on Sat and go from there. I know navigating AS lately has been a real PITA-hope everyone gets this message and we'll see you all this weekend!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a suggestion: maybe collect the e-mail addressees of those who have committed so that you can contact us in case the system goes down?

Sending mine to you in a PM.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 29, 2013)

Are skidsteers needed? I can bring mine on saturday. Not sure if I will be able to make it sunday. Should have a couple of the boys with saturday too. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 29, 2013)

5R-INC said:


> Are skidsteers needed? I can bring mine on saturday. Not sure if I will be able to make it sunday. Should have a couple of the boys with saturday too. Looking forward to seeing everyone.



Your skiddy will be much appreciated! Hopefully we can pile the logs out of the way to be moved later.

Tell Damon we've missed giving him crap-and we have a bunch saved up for him!


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 29, 2013)

Damon said bring it on lol. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 30, 2013)

Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.

The Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)
Philbert (Sat)
Grandpatractor(one of the days) 
Beefie (Sat, for awhile on sunday) Sadly no fiskar swinging mad man will be joining us this time .
GrizzlyAdams86

Is there a place available to crash sat. night? Thanks.


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 3, 2013)

The weather is not looking to promising for the weekend. Any alternitive plans?


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2013)

I probably will not make the 7AM breakfast - have a 2 hr drive. Is there another meet up spot?
Maybe e-mail me at my Yahoo! address?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 4, 2013)

Is there any thing else I should bring besides saws? Hope the rain can hold off.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 4, 2013)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Attendance list for the October 5-6 charity cut. Copy and add your name.
> 
> The Dodgegeeks
> Steve NW WI (Sat, maybe Sun)
> ...



You can crash at our place if you want.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 4, 2013)

We are still on for this weekend correct?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> We are still on for this weekend correct?



Im still in.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 4, 2013)

My car is loaded. Can still cut& split some in light rain. Not as bad as the Black Hills!

Need to stop at the cheese store on the way back.

See you guys!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 4, 2013)

Between site problems and personal computer problems at home-Things seem to be back to normal tonite.
anyone NEEDING A RIDE we leave the shop at 0615 sharp!
Breakfast at 0700 in Siren tomorrow-At the work site around 0800. We'll be approx. 1.5 miles north of Webster on Hwy 35 on the west side of the road.
Beefie is here and GPT is back from ND.
Should be a good chance to catch up with some old friends and help out a great cause.
Breakfast on me for all who can make it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 4, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Between site problems and personal computer problems at home-Things seem to be back to normal tonite.
> anyone NEEDING A RIDE we leave the shop at 0615 sharp!
> Breakfast at 0700 in Siren tomorrow-At the work site around 0800. We'll be approx. 1.5 miles north of Webster on Hwy 35 on the west side of the road.
> Beefie is here and GPT is back from ND.
> ...



You the man, Thanks ahead of time. I got the skidsteer and a mess of saws loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 5, 2013)

Beefie don't need no stinkin ride...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 5, 2013)

Waiting patiently for a weather and wood cutting report.:msp_smile:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, weather wasn't TOO bad, but company was great & we got it all cut to logs... more work tomorrow!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Sara,looks like you all had a good day.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2013)

Got a lot of pics to go through from the day, watching the end of the Nationwide race now. If I don't fall asleep, I'll get them up shortly.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for a job well done. Having 3 skidsteers with grapples on them really saved the day! Thanks to GPT, 5R, and the dodgegeeks tomorrows work should be a breeze!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2013)

Great day despite the occasional drizzle. Falling trees/clearing was a different type of GTG which also made it fun. Glad we had a good turnout even with the site/communication problems.

Thanks to Denny and all the others who made it possible.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 6, 2013)

Miss you, Wendell..... here's a pile for posterity.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 6, 2013)

It was good seeing everyone again, And a fun charity cut to boot. Having the three skidsteers there really made quick work of clean up.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 6, 2013)

Had a great time with a great bunch. Special thanks to Denny and Barb for all there hard work throughout the year. It was good to see everyone and cut a bunch of wood.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks to all that helped out this weekend-Especially JD for taking his only full weekend home from ND to help!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 8, 2013)

It was good to get out in the woods with you folks again. I am looking forward to the next one, its gonna have to wait untill after deer hunting for me now. I'd like to say thanks to Denny for giving us all the opportunity to get together and do what we enjoy doing, eating, BSing, and playing with chainsaws.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a good time on both days. It was great seeing everyone and bsing a bit. Good food as usual. It was kinda fun dropping some trees for a change. Thanks for the pics, and we'll see ya'll at the Council meeting tonight.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> It was good to get out in the woods with you folks again. I am looking forward to the next one, its gonna have to wait untill after deer hunting for me now. I'd like to say thanks to Denny for giving us all the opportunity to get together and do what we enjoy doing, eating, BSing, and playing with chainsaws.



Any chance you might do another one early-mid December? I would love to come out.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 13, 2013)

First time I've been able to get in here in a week. Thanks to everyone who came out and helped. I am looking forward to the next one. (and hope I don't keep pulling the starter handle or rope off my saw all the time)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 14, 2013)

Talked to Barb tonight-the chemo is really kicking Denny's azz. Gonna try to make it up on Sunday to help with deliveries-still has almost 40 yet to do..............


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 14, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to Barb tonight-the chemo is really kicking Denny's azz. Gonna try to make it up on Sunday to help with deliveries-still has almost 40 yet to do..............



Might just gas up the old Chevy and give you a hand, nothing else planned that I know of for Sunday. Gonna try to get me a pheasant Sat afternoon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any talk of a charity cut in December?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Any talk of a charity cut in December?


 Depends on the weather and everyone's schedule.....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2013)

Talked to Barb this afternoon. Said Denny has some difficult decisions to make regarding his Dad's medical situation. Ben had a stroke about a week ago and has been on life support. Keep Denny and Barb in your thoughts and prayers as they deal with this issue.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like a good time. How does a guy get invited to one of these?


----------



## polkat (Nov 7, 2013)

prayers going out to Denny and Barb from up north and all family within


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 8, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> Looks like a good time. How does a guy get invited to one of these?



Just keep an eye on this thread. I don't think we've ever turned anyone down that wanted to help. 

There's a lot of BSing done by the locals at this thread too, along with info on other GTGs, saw races, and any other reason we can think of to hang out and play with saws: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/minnesota-wisconsin-iowa-dakotas-gtgs-thread.231778/ Stop in there, introduce yourself and hang on for the ride. Lots of good people up in this part of the country that are on here.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 8, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Just keep an eye on this thread. I don't think we've ever turned anyone down that wanted to help.
> 
> There's a lot of BSing done by the locals at this thread too, along with info on other GTGs, saw races, and any other reason we can think of to hang out and play with saws: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/minnesota-wisconsin-iowa-dakotas-gtgs-thread.231778/ Stop in there, introduce yourself and hang on for the ride. Lots of good people up in this part of the country that are on here.


Will do, I love playing with saws but I never get the opportunity to run them enough. I wouldn't mind learning a thing or too along the way.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 13, 2013)

Hopefully we can get together after deer hunting and help Denny again. Wendy (one of the Interfaith volunteers) has some trees in her yard that a local tree service jobbed her on after the wind storm. Fatness and I are going to scope out the situation. He has a manlift and now has his own trailer to haul it on. Hopefully we can GTG and get them on the ground and cleaned up for her. It is a situation that has troubled her for along time and she will be very greatfull if we can pull this off for her.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hopefully we can get together after deer hunting and help Denny again. Wendy (one of the Interfaith volunteers) has some trees in her yard that a local tree service jobbed her on after the wind storm. Fatness and I are going to scope out the situation. He has a manlift and now has his own trailer to haul it on. Hopefully we can GTG and get them on the ground and cleaned up for her. It is a situation that has troubled her for along time and she will be very greatfull if we can pull this off for her.


I'd love to come and help. Only December weekend I'm busy right now is the 7-8th.


----------



## MN Ripper (Nov 14, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hopefully we can get together after deer hunting and help Denny again. Wendy (one of the Interfaith volunteers) has some trees in her yard that a local tree service jobbed her on after the wind storm. Fatness and I are going to scope out the situation. He has a manlift and now has his own trailer to haul it on. Hopefully we can GTG and get them on the ground and cleaned up for her. It is a situation that has troubled her for along time and she will be very greatfull if we can pull this off for her.


 
Post the date when you know. Hopefully I'll have that weekend open to come help. Need to burn the cobwebs out my 7900.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a long time, nice to see the site up and running again. Keep us posted on a date for the cutting.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 17, 2013)

Fatness and I went up to Denny and Barb's today. Said they delivered wood to the 72nd family this year. We are thinking either the first or second weekend in Dec-weather permitting. I've got other commitments on Sat Dec 14th. What does everyone else think? There is a lot of small piles of smaller and shorter logs that would be nice to get cleaned up before we get too much snow. We also need a crew to get the trees down at Wendy's place. FB thought we can get them done without the man lift he has. It would be really neat to get them down, cut up and split without Wendy knowing!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Fatness and I went up to Denny and Barb's today. Said they delivered wood to the 72nd family this year. We are thinking either the first or second weekend in Dec-weather permitting. I've got other commitments on Sat Dec 14th. What does everyone else think? There is a lot of small piles of smaller and shorter logs that would be nice to get cleaned up before we get too much snow. We also need a crew to get the trees down at Wendy's place. FB thought we can get them done without the man lift he has. It would be really neat to get them down, cut up and split without Wendy knowing!



Give me a hollar when you want to cut the trees at Wendy's place. Is that the place we ate a meal at after one of the charity cuttings?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 17, 2013)

No. We have eaten at Terry and Connie's place. Wendy's is about 5 miles from Denny's-close to the Yellow Lake Lodge.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2013)

Boyd how many trees need to come down at Wendy's place.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 18, 2013)

Boyd, either weekend works for me. I've got 150' of Amsteel Blue that'd be more than happy to tell those trees which way to go, too. Got a pulley setup if we need a redirect too.

Welcome back, everyone. Let's hope the new system keeps the hackers out.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 18, 2013)

Stihl Livin said:


> Boyd how many trees need to come down at Wendy's place.


 There are 3 big oak trunks that were left standing by the tree service that she hired to take down. A lot of wood in them-Should only take 3-4 guys about 3-4 hours to drop, block and split. No brush to deal with at all.............


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 18, 2013)

ID love to help !!!!!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dec 7 or the 14 works for me.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like Saturday the 7th is the day we will be cutting. I will be able to come early but I will also have to leave a bit early. We gonna meet yo for breakfast in siren like normal?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sounds like Saturday the 7th is the day we will be cutting. I will be able to come early but I will also have to leave a bit early. We gonna meet yo for breakfast in siren like normal?


 Breakfast at 7AM-Hopefully done around 1PM. I hope to bring my dump trailer and swing by the One Shot and pick up a load of wood for a needy family in Osceola.

Who is on the breakfast list?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2013)

I will be there for breakfast. I'm not sure Sarah will make it, she will be getting home from New York on friday night real late.


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll be there for breakfast and I also will have to leave around noon thirty

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2013)

I gonna sit this one out......... wife has surgery on her ACL Monday!!


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I'll be able to make this one but I don't think I will make the breakfast. 
What is the address? DF


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 4, 2013)

7596 Hayden Lake Rd Danbury WI.

Currently 10" of snow on the ground there and still snowing.....................


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn snow!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn snow!!!


 Don't complain that's cheese eating and beer drinking weather up there!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Don't complain that's cheese eating and beer drinking weather up there!!


I don't drink and you know what they say about eating too much cheese.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 4, 2013)

It just f#$&%@ our ice up too!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got home and all we really got was rain. I can still see the grass somewhat.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2013)

What do you think guys? -10* now and talking colder for tomorrow.

I'll talk to Denny later this morning.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> What do you think guys? -10* now and talking colder for tomorrow.
> 
> I'll talk to Denny later this morning.



I would not be opposed to holding off for a bit of a warmer day. I also have quite a bit of warm clothes and saws with heated handles. How many people plan on making it tomorrow? It is awfully cold out there, I know I've been outside quite a bit.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 6, 2013)

I personally don't wanna deal with those temps. When your talking -20 after windchill, too cold for me. ID like to somewhat enjoy my day. Now if it was 20 degrees that's a different story. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 6, 2013)

And I don't have heated handles

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> And I don't have heated handles
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2



You would have to warm your hands on my handle.....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2013)

Plans are to reschedule-We will try for next Sunday the 15th.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2013)

Plans are to reschedule-We will try for next Sunday the 15th.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> You would have to warm your hands on my handle.....


Sarah would be jealous .......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sarah would be jealous .......


I guess I gotta "like" that. "Funny" disappeared...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 7, 2013)

It is COLD!!!!! I'm glad we decided to reschedule. The air outside actually hurts a little bit, even my beard was cold.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree, I went into work and the car said -20 this morning. Good weather to be in the garage.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 7, 2013)

-21 at 7am when I had to put wood in for the third time of the night. Sure glad the hockey game is inside today.


----------



## pele55 (Dec 8, 2013)

my bed was warm!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2013)

5R-INC said:


> -21 at 7am when I had to put wood in for the third time of the night. Sure glad the hockey game is inside today.


 Let me know when the boys have a [email protected].


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2013)

pele55 said:


> my bed was warm!!


 pele-did you wet the bed AGAIN?


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 8, 2013)

This Thursday at 7 in grantsburg and then not till Saturday the 4th at 3 pm. Heading up to Thief River Falls after Christmas for a tournament.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2013)

5R-INC said:


> This Thursday at 7 in grantsburg and then not till Saturday the 4th at 3 pm. Heading up to Thief River Falls after Christmas for a tournament.


 Looks like a road trip on Thursday night!


----------



## pele55 (Dec 9, 2013)

road trip!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 11, 2013)

Are we still planning on cutting this Sunday?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 12, 2013)

When's ICE BOWLING????


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Are we still planning on cutting this Sunday?


Looks like Sunday is a no-go. Too close to the holidays.

But thinking the next council meeting should be Friday the 20th at the shop...........


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2013)

Friday the 20th sounds good to me, what we gonna eat?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Friday the 20th sounds good to me, what we gonna eat?


 Don't know-What are you bringing?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2013)

Friday the 20th sounds good to me, what we gonna eat?


WetGunPowder said:


> Don't know-What are you bringing?



I bet Sarah could cook something if I were to go out and kill it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Friday the 20th sounds good to me, what we gonna eat?
> 
> I bet Sarah could cook something if I were to go out and kill it.


Started the menu this afternoon-Picked up a BIG pail of pickled herring from the guys up in Braham!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 13, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Friday the 20th sounds good to me, what we gonna eat?
> 
> I bet Sarah could cook something if I were to go out and kill it.




if we can catch a few more fish I could do a fish fry! Otherwise, I could maybe do some sort of venison somethin somethin.....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2013)

I will see if the Northerns are biting this weekend, maybe can get enough for a fish fry.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 13, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> if we can catch a few more fish I could do a fish fry! Otherwise, I could maybe do some sort of venison somethin somethin.....



HA, we posted at the same time. Hey aren't you driving home right now? Should you really be driving and posting on AS at the same time?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 18, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> HA, we posted at the same time. Hey aren't you driving home right now? Should you really be driving and posting on AS at the same time?


 She's driving, making a stool, and posting on a AS at the same time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 6, 2014)

Bump... What's the status? 
All well???


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^+1
opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 6, 2014)

EXTREMELY COLD AND TOO MUCH SNOW!!!!!!! Unfortunately, there is probably lots of people that need fire wood this winter with the $5+ per gallon price of propane. We haven't been able to help Denny out at all this winter. I miss doing it but we just haven't had one weekend where it was warm enough for a guy to be outside and the fact there


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been gone for 9 days to a place that was supposed to of been warm..................
talked to Barb before we left. She misses us all and said she will have more info for me regarding Denny's health.
I'll talk to her later today.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> I've been gone for 9 days to a place that was supposed to of been warm..................
> talked to Barb before we left. She misses us all and said she will have more info for me regarding Denny's health.
> I'll talk to her later today.


Thanks Boyd..
There's a growing southern contingent that may be able to supply some heavy Iron and man power into a 2 day stock pile event..
I'll put my order in for a snow free time of year... This weather has been brutal this year..

I'll bet there are a half dozen Iowegians we could pick up along the way too...


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 6, 2014)

Got up to see Denny and Barb yesterday. They still have about half of the 18" of snow they got last week still on the ground. Plenty of woodcutting to be done there too. A lot of BIG logs and odd length stuff that would not go through the processor last year and all the logs we cut from the dog park last summer. Spring is going to be late AND short this year-so what does everyone's schedule look like? With open house, then Easter, then Iowa GTG the 26th-I was hoping to "work the woodpiles" a few weekends in early May before it gets too hot and nasty.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 6, 2014)

Between getting my own firewood cut and getting ready for a graduation party on the 17th of May my schedule is pretty full but will see what works out.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 6, 2014)

Let me know the dates and I will come if I can make it. 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 6, 2014)

Also fishing opener on the 3rd of May. Week after that is Mothers' Day weekend, but there are probably a few mothers/wives/significant others that would enjoy a Saturday to themselves while we get some work done that weekend?

Spring's a tough time, no matter when you call it, someone's not gonna be able to make it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 6, 2014)

Agreed. I would actuality purpose the Saturday of moms day may be a good choice for at least one!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Agreed. I would actuality purpose the Saturday of moms day may be a good choice for at least one!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Forgot May 10th is our Lions Club plant sale. Our previous location for this has been sold so we have moved it to lot at the shop........

Suppose I better be there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 6, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> Between getting my own firewood cut and getting ready for a graduation party on the 17th of May my schedule is pretty full but will see what works out.


Where do you cut? We could put a crew together and easily knock your years worth out in a day!


----------



## troylee (Apr 6, 2014)

June 13 and 14th races at Cedar Lake, would give me a double reason to go north.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 6, 2014)

troylee said:


> June 13 and 14th races at Cedar Lake, would give me a double reason to go north.



Shoot me a message when the time is closer. I live just a couple miles up the road from the track. Be happy to BS, play with saws, sip a couple or whatever with you.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2014)

Do we have a cut scheduled? For some reason I have this coming weekend penciled in my calendar, but I can't seem to find anything in one of these threads!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 28, 2014)

Saturday is the date. Now if it would just quit raining.....................


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Saturday is the date. Now if it would just quit raining.....................


Thanks!

At Denny and Barb's place?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2014)

Gonna talk to Denny tonight. Between the weather and a bum knee the doctor has told me to go easy on for awhile-this may not happen.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 1, 2014)

I've got a bad shoulder you can have too...

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Beefie (Jun 22, 2014)

So who's ready to do some cutting? I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beefie


----------



## wendell (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 3, 2014)

wendell said:


> Hello?


Hi!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 6, 2014)

Just talking to Denny & Barb about next dates... Looking at the weekend of July 26&27, or August 9&10. Could we please get some votes / commitments from folks ago we can schedule a date? 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert (Jul 6, 2014)

Let me know, and if I can make it I will come!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 8, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Just talking to Denny & Barb about next dates... Looking at the weekend of July 26&27, or August 9&10. Could we please get some votes / commitments from folks ago we can schedule a date?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Baseball trip to Miller Park 26-27 and wedding to attend on the 9th for me...................


----------



## Philbert (Jul 8, 2014)

Does the July 26th/27th date conflict with the Spooner RNSR event?

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Jul 8, 2014)

At this time, no problems with either of the two weekends.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Does the July 26th/27th date conflict with the Spooner RNSR event?
> 
> Philbert


That is the same weekend, however we have made no commitment to them to put a show on..

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 9, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Baseball trip to Miller Park 26-27 and wedding to attend on the 9th for me...................


 what are good dates for you?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Beefie (Jul 9, 2014)

Neither of those dates work for me. Late September or early October is looking much better. Just my 2cents worth.

Beefie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Beefie said:


> Neither of those dates work for me. Late September or early October is looking much better. Just my 2cents worth.
> 
> Beefie
> 
> ...


I hear that.... Figured we might sneak one in this summer AND do one early fall... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 13, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> what are good dates for you?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Seeing my son took a new job in Chicago-our baseball trip to Milwaukee is off. Stopped by Denny's today-he has one mell of a hess up there. I'm in for the last weekend in July. I'll try to round up some non-AS members for the weekend.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 20, 2014)

okay folks, it is going to be next weekend! Saturday, July 26th is the next charity cut date. hopefully lots of folks can come and join us!

Please post it if you can join us so that we can plan for a meal...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jul 20, 2014)

I am unable to attend. Sorry guys


----------



## Philbert (Jul 20, 2014)

Will try to be there! What time are we starting?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 20, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Will try to be there! What time are we starting?
> 
> Philbert


Need to check on that... we usually start with breakfast...

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 21, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Need to check on that... we usually start with breakfast...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Breakfast at 0700 in Siren on Saturday.
I'm in.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to drive 2 hours to get to the site. If I come for breakfast, I would have to get up too early to be safe with a saw. I will plan on being at Denny and Barb's between 8 and 9.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey, folks! The weekend is fast approaching! Any other folks coming? Denny & Barb will need some kind of idea for lunch prep.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll know for sure tomorrow night if I have to work or not.

Check the other place to find out. I can't stand Snellingsite any more.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, folks, I hate to do this, but last second change of plans... 
We are a bit light on folks available, and it's supposed to be hot as the dickens this Saturday. I talked to Barb, and she recommended a reschedule. 

Let's pick another day! Looks like August 16/17 might be only time available in August, then we're into September! (cripes where does the time go?!) Sept 6/7 or 13/14. 
Let's lock it in quick-there's an awful lot of wood to cut! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, sorry to hear that, but appreciate getting some notice to change plans.
(Had my batteries all charged up . . . ).

Let me know when you pick a date, and I will make it if I can.

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Jul 24, 2014)

I won't be able to make it August 16/17.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Aug 13, 2014)

Any word on the new dates for this


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 14, 2014)

For those off you who may not have heard... Denny's dad, Ben passed away yesterday, please keep the Blodgetts in your thoughts. 

They were definitely in my thoughts today when i realized we hasn't set a new date for the next charity cut. September 13 looks to be a good date (Saturday) that will allow a bit of healing time, and hopefully let the weather mellow also. 

More to come, but hope to see you there! Please indicate if you plan to attend so plans can be made!

See y'all soon!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought I'd let y'all know... the funeral for Ben Blodgett will be held at Yellow Lake Lutheran Church on Monday, August 18th at 11.00 a.m. with visitation one hour prior.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 15, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Thought I'd let y'all know... the funeral for Ben Blodgett will be held at Yellow Lake Lutheran Church on Monday, August 18th at 11.00 a.m. with visitation one hour prior.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I'll get a plant or flowers from the Arborist Site Heat-a-Home Crew.
Pele and I will be going up.

I'll put the word out for Sept 13th.-My plate is very full but this is a good date for me.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 18, 2014)

We'll miss you, Ben.

RIP, Ben Blodgett.: 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 7, 2014)

ROLL CALL!

Who will be able to make it this Saturday?
WGP


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 7, 2014)

I am planning on it. Pretty sure it will be just me this time. And the skidsteer.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2014)

I plan on being there before 9.

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm coming up.

John


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2014)

*ROLL CALL!*
WGP
5R-INC
Philbert
old guy
.
.
.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 7, 2014)

I plan on being there.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2014)

*ROLL CALL!*
WGP
5R-INC
Philbert
old guy
GrizzlyAdams86


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 7, 2014)

*ROLL CALL!*
WGP
5R-INC
Philbert
old guy
GrizzlyAdams86
Dodgegeeks


Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 8, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> *ROLL CALL!*
> WGP
> 5R-INC
> Philbert
> ...


Is this it? We need to get a count to the Blodgetts....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 8, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> *ROLL CALL!*
> WGP
> 5R-INC
> Philbert
> ...


updated


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Is this it?


!!! Free chance to run saws in the woods !!!

(I can bring my evil twin 'Skippy', or a large, imaginary rabbit . . . )

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Uhh, I dunno bout the rabbit, I cut the feet off one once cus I didn't see im.

John


----------



## SmallTreecutter (Sep 9, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Is this it? We need to get a count to the Blodgetts....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I am planning on it, esp with the cooler temp expected.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 9, 2014)

*ROLL CALL!*
WGP
5R-INC
Philbert
old guy
GrizzlyAdams86
Dodgegeeks
dieselfitter
SmallTreecutter


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 9, 2014)

pele has to work until noon cuz my name is on the sign and his isn't!
Dragon/Adam/Dale will be alittle late too.


----------



## BugaBoots (Sep 9, 2014)

Add my name to the list, I will be there with saws and the splitter. 
I just need some directions to get there. I was planning on joining in Sparta for breakfast too if that's still on the docket.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 10, 2014)

BugaBoots said:


> Add my name to the list, I will be there with saws and the splitter.
> I just need some directions to get there. I was planning on joining in Sparta for breakfast too if that's still on the docket.


Sure is! Breakfast at the main street cafe in Siren, 7:00 am. I suck at directions, so either follow us, or watch for them from someone who's capable of giving good directions to the dining location! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 10, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out our latest endeavor-Facebook Hans Johnson Benefit...............


----------



## Philbert (Sep 15, 2014)

Photos from Saturday's event.

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anybody know about how much wood we made that day?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 17, 2014)

BugaBoots said:


> Does anybody know about how much wood we made that day?


Enough to know my back STILL hurts!
Not knowing what was split on the east side of the pile I would guess 10-12 cord?


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 17, 2014)

Good to know I wasn't the only one that was sore. And I spent half the day in the skidsteer. Either way it was a great day for cutting wood


----------



## super44 (Sep 19, 2014)

How often does this group do something like this?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 19, 2014)

Periodically. But never according to an organized schedule. Now that you have posted in this thread you should see announcements and reminders. 

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Sep 19, 2014)

Super44, good to see ya posting every year, how ya been.

John


----------



## super44 (Sep 20, 2014)

old guy said:


> Super44, good to see ya posting every year, how ya been.
> 
> John


 Perty darn good, thanks. I lurk here when I can, but my schedual has not allowed me to come to a GTG this year so far. It's almost cool enough for me to get out and get serious about cutting some firewood. Our outdoor boiler comes this Monday. Vah hooo!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2014)

Do we have dates for another charity cut scheduled, or tentatively scheduled?

Svk Has one of those new fangled splitting axes that he's trying to pass around to GTGs for feedback.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-traveling-leveraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 25, 2014)

I think something planned for Oct 4th.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought that October 4th was to cut down trees into log lengths. To test this leveraxe, it would need to be more splitting, like the recent one.

Someone mentioned a date in mid October, but not sure if that was proposed or firmed up.

Thanks if anybody knows.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Do we have dates for another charity cut scheduled, or tentatively scheduled?
> 
> Svk Has one of those new fangled splitting axes that he's trying to pass around to GTGs for feedback.
> 
> ...


In full disclosure I have nothing to gain from promoting the Leveraxe. Just made a promise to Finland that I'd keep it moving through AS members.


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Photos from Saturday's event.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 368485


Captions ID'ing those in pics would help the newer guys like me get to know everyone.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2014)

svk said:


> Captions ID'ing those in pics would help the newer guys like me get to know everyone.


I need the 'Hello' tags. I am personally very bad with names and faces, and even worse when people have their 'real' names, and their AS. names. Some guys have 3 or 4!
I usually post photos and let others tag them.

(second from the left in post #885 is Denny - he organizes the Interfaith project).

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I need the 'Hello' tags. I am personally very bad with names and faces, and even worse when people have their 'real' names, and their AS. names. Some guys have 3 or 4!
> I usually post photos and let others tag them.
> 
> (second from the left in post #885 is Denny - he organizes the Interfaith project).
> ...


To the right of Denny is bugaboots, the other 3 are local helpers.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 29, 2014)

Saturday is no-good for me. Is anyone up for a Sunday gig this weekend instead of Saturday?
If we have the equipment-aka skidsteer and grapple-we could log trees at the humane society sight.
If not there is plenty to do at Denny's place.


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 29, 2014)

Sunday I cannot attend. My Saturday has freed up and I was planning on joining in. I could bring a loader and grapple.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 29, 2014)

WGP - Sunday (10/5) works for me. I would be interested in the Humane Society site as I would like to get a little more falling experience. 

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 29, 2014)

Me and Sarah are unavailable, sorry. We will be getting ready for the following weekend when we are going to Austria. Have fun and play safe.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 29, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> . . . we are going to Austria.


!!!!!!


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 30, 2014)

I am not available this weekend either. To much of my own stuff to get done before the snow is flying.


----------



## Beefie (Sep 30, 2014)

Well it looks like it gets pushed back again. Later in October works better for this guy.

Beefie


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2014)

OK. Looks like it's 'Plan 'B'' for me on Sunday!

(Plus, it will give me time to find Austria on a map!)

Philbert


----------



## troylee (Oct 1, 2014)

How did you get something like this started? Talked to a few friends that are in the "charity" know, and they aren't aware of anything like that in our area. I am located in central IL, and would be interested in looking into changing that.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2014)

troylee said:


> How did you get something like this started?


I have heard of a few similar efforts.

You need: a source of wood; a way to identify/qualify people who need/heat with wood; folks that like to cut wood; a way to deliver it.

A lot of the wood for this project has been courtesy of some straight line winds that blew threw over the past few years.
You might be able to work with your County, a local congregation, or local social service group to identify potential recipients. 
AS is a good way to find people who like to cut!
You need to talk to a lawyer and accountant if you want to set it up as a formal charity with tax exemptions, etc.

Philbert


----------



## troylee (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the idea, and just want to find a charity to take it on..........so hopefully it can turn into a IL GTG, and I can be one of the guys from AS that likes to cut.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2014)

It helps if you have some land where you can accept, accumulate, and work wood without people stealing it. But you could cut and split in the woods, and deliver unseasoned wood to recipients, to minimize handling. 

Guys with skid-steer loaders and dump trailers are also a big help. 

Local tree companies, utilities, and county solid waste management departments could be sources for wood. 

Any formal, established charity will have a lot of questions about insurance and liability. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks like Saturday the 18th will be our next trip to "work the wood pile." Denny would like us to clear trees at the new Humane Society building site-but without mechanized help (aka skidsteers) it looks more like cutting and splitting at his place...........


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 16, 2014)

pele, smalltreecutter and I will be at the Humane Society building site Saturday AM.


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not sure yet if I can make it.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2014)

Not sure if I can make it or not. If I can 8 AM? Is the site flagged in Webster or is there a nearby lanark?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2014)

Wetgunpowder, Pele, Smalltreecutter, GrizzlyAdams86, Denny, a few folks from the Humane Society, and I did a little falling, bucking, and limbing today at the future Humane Society site, while (apparently) about 19 people from some church groups worked at the Interfaith Site. We still got cinnamon rolls _and_ carmel rolls out of it!

It was a lot of fun, and a good experience to drop some trees, without too many people around to get in each other's way. Limbed and bucked into 8 foot lengths for transfer to the Interfaith site for further bucking, splitting, and stacking. This load went out today. Some of the wood pictured was already cut, but we left a lot more cut logs on the ground, and in piles awaiting transport, with many more trees to still come down. Nice day with beautiful weather for it.

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 18, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Wetgunpowder, Pele, Smalltreecutter, GrizzlyAdams86, Denny, a few folks from the Humane Society, and I did a little falling, bucking, and limbing today at the future Humane Society site, while (apparently) about 19 people from some church groups worked at the Interfaith Site. We still got cinnamon rolls _and_ carmel rolls out of it!
> 
> It was a lot of fun, and a good experience to drop some trees, without too many people around to get in each other's way. Limbed and bucked into 8 foot lengths for transfer to the Interfaith site for further bucking, splitting, and stacking. This load went out today. Some of the wood pictured was already cut, but we left a lot more cut logs on the ground, and in piles awaiting transport, with many more trees to still come down. Nice day with beautiful weather for it.
> 
> ...


Awesome job!

I really want to make it to one of these when my schedule allows.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2014)

Pele, Smalltreecutter, jonsered raket and I made it up to Webster after work yesterday and finished falling trees at the Humane Society building site. After it gets hauled to Denny's I would estimate he will have between 70-80 loggers cord to process! Anyone up for another marathon cutting???


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 2, 2014)

Me and husqy lover


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 2, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> Pele, Smalltreecutter, jonsered raket and I made it up to Webster after work yesterday and finished falling trees at the Humane Society building site. After it gets hauled to Denny's I would estimate he will have between 70-80 loggers cord to process! Anyone up for another marathon cutting???


Deer hunting opener is this coming weekend.... We wanna help, but when are ya thinking?
(besides, I've got something from Austria for Barb if she's watching the thread...)


----------



## BugaBoots (Nov 2, 2014)

I would love to make it up again, if the schedule will allow. When are you thinking of getting together next.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2014)

The weather between now and the end of the year will dictate the schedule for cutting. Denny needs to deliver the wood that is ready to go-then get things cleaned up and somewhat organized before we attack the log pile. Work has been very busy for my crew-but it would be nice to get in a couple days at Denny's to try and get some much needed organization in this processing operation!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 14, 2014)

12-14-14. 8:30AM. 41 degrees. No snow left on the ground. Gonna try to get to Denny's for a few days before Xmas and would like to get a crew together the weekend of Dec 27-28?

What do you think?


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 14, 2014)

What would be the location?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 15, 2014)

7596 Hayden Lake RD Danbury WI

Anyone not working or wanting to play hooky-Chris, Adam, and I are going to Denny's on Wednesday.
We will finish the day with a AS council meeting at T-Dawgs around 6PM.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 18, 2014)

What's the plan for next weekend? Friday (26th), Saturday (27th), as weather allows, or ???


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 18, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> What's the plan for next weekend? Friday (26th), Saturday (27th), as weather allows, or ???


Ya-What he said!
There were 9 of us on Wednesday. Got a lot done but still a lot to do-before AND after the spring thaw. We'll play it by ear til we're alittle closer to next weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 22, 2014)

We are heading to Wolf Creek tomorrow afternoon to cut and split for a fellow in need. Looks like Denny's on Saturday-weather should be cold but not snowy.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 26, 2014)

Breakfast at 0700 tomorrow in Siren-Then off to Denny's for the day!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*GTGFirewood Cut February 7, 2015
*
Sarah is faster than me in posting, and there may be some duplication with the _Minnesota,Wisconsin,Iowa, Dakotas GTG's thread_, but here are some photos from this weekend.

The Site:



The Challenge:



Get -er done approach:



Leave no trace behind (even if it takes a back pack blower):




Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*Cuttin'*

So, tell me again what you were doing just before that happened . . . . :









Woodsmen!



Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*Splittin'*

(Sorry, no Fiskars photos)







Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*Talkin' and Eatin'*

Council Meeting:






I'm so embarrassed you wore the same camo !






Orange is the new black:





Hot Carmel Rolls!



And a ceegar . . 



Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*More Talkin' and More Eatin'*

Chairman of the Board . . . 
*










*
Philbert
*


*


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

*Other Stuff*


Helps to have the right tools.




Husqvarna over all?




Keepin' 'em runnin':





What? Someone brought a new fangled electric saw to demo?




Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Feb 8, 2015)

Philbert, 
For a second, I thought it odd that you brought that you brought the electric saw. Then I realized you were probably testing it for a report. I have enjoyed reading your reviews. How do you like the saw you brought, what model is it? I should've tried it out. It would be interesting. 
I didn't see you at dinner afterwards. Were you there?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2015)

I send them feedback, and try to get objective input and comments from others. Plus, I think that it is just fun to try new stuff!

Probably could have gotten a few more people to try it with another 25 feet of extension cord. Thought I had 2 - 50 foot cords, but one was only 25 feet.

More info on that saw in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/

I had to leave early to make it back to the Cities for a family event. Normally i
I would not pass up that free meal!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2015)

This is such an awesome thing that you guys do! I really hope to make it to one of these.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 12, 2015)

svk said:


> This is such an awesome thing that you guys do! I really hope to make it to one of these.


With no measurable snow in the near future we will hopefully do this again sometime soon!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 5, 2015)

good, no... great on yall. ain't no reason working can't be fun. God bless you'ns


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2015)

March 21st is the next GTG date at Denny's-weather permitting!


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2015)

How far is the site from Grantsburg? Might actually be able to make this one.


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 5, 2015)

Denny's is about 35 minutes from Grantsburg.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> Denny's is about 35 minutes from Grantsburg.


In which direction?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2015)

svk said:


> How far is the site from Grantsburg? Might actually be able to make this one.


It is about 30-35 miles from Grantsburg-Hwy 70 east to Siren than north-or Hwy 48 east from Hinkley to Danbury south just a couple miles!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2015)

High temps around 40 degrees-Should be a perfect day to "work the woodpile" for Denny!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 21, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> High temps around 40 degrees-Should be a perfect day to "work the woodpile" for Denny!!


On way! For a bit of an early start, but that's OK .. Making a leisurely drive of it. [emoji3]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 21, 2015)

Before & after at the driveway entrance









Bunch more pics
skid steer & wheel loader working together





Making piles





That's a nice log pile!





Splitting crews









This pile did not exist at the beginning of the day.





Equipment made a lot of things easier








All in all, a good day.


----------



## svk (Mar 21, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Before & after at the driveway entrance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic job!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Sara! Except for hearing the Main Street Café was sold it WAS a perfect Day. The wheeled equipment sure was a lifesaver-Thanks to 5R-INC, dieselfitter, AND the dodgegeeks for supplying the muscle to GET'er Dun today! One more good day and we should finally have the place looking like a respectful operation. Shooting for May 16th to hit the woodpile again. Anyone who would like to help-please put this date on your calendar!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2015)

DF-You gonna be able to make it on the 16th?


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 21, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> DF-You gonna be able to make it on the 16th?


I've been planning on it. I've kept May weekends open in case of a charity cut re-schedule. 
Some weekend in May, I will have to move my daughter back from collage at River Falls. I'm checking which week-end that is and will let ya know.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 21, 2015)

I can make it May, 16th. If you are thinking of rescheduling, I can make it May 23rd(Memorial weekend) or 30th. Or maybe a week day or Sunday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> I can make it May, 16th. If you are thinking of rescheduling, I can make it May 23rd(Memorial weekend) or 30th. Or maybe a week day or Sunday.


We are still hoping to work at Denny's on the 16th. Dog park work will have to wait til Duane and Andy can make it with their skiddies.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 13, 2015)

Should be good to go for Saturday and Sunday weather permitting!


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 15, 2015)

Depending how early I drag my butt outta bed, I may or may not make breakfast. if not, see ya at Dennys.


----------



## Philbert (May 16, 2015)

Cleaned up one chainsaw to bring. Arrived in Danbury to find I had left the clutch cover/chain brake/tensioner thingy at home.

Good thing we were focused on splitting! Great day. Got a lot done and cleaned up. Lots of old and new faces.

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (May 16, 2015)

Those kids from church were sure hard workers. They are welcome on my crew anytime.
The work site looked pretty good when done. 
It didn't look like fun splitting the "gnarlies" and digging the wood out of the dirt to split. You guys deserve a pat on the back for doing the "not so fun" work.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking at bring a group up from my church towards the end of October or early November before deer season. Would like to combine it with a AS crew to make it a productive day. Anybody have suggestions on a date? Maybe skip Halloween weekend?


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd love to but Nov 1st is the only day I have open.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 14, 2015)

This coming weekend (Dale's wedding) and Halloween weekend (my FIL's 90th birthday) are the only 2 weekends I am booked for the fall. Saturdays are still busy at the shop so Sundays would be better for me.................


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> This coming weekend (Dale's wedding) and Halloween weekend (my FIL's 90th birthday) are the only 2 weekends I am booked for the fall. Saturdays are still busy at the shop so Sundays would be better for me.................


But this Sunday you'll be at Tim's.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 14, 2015)

wendell said:


> But this Sunday you'll be at Tim's.


Noooooooooooooooo! This weekend is Adam's funera-oops I mean wedding!

Another man who bought a license that never expires!


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! This weekend is Adam's funera-oops I mean wedding!
> 
> Another man who bought a license that never expires!


Adam's getting married on Sunday?!?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 15, 2015)

The weekends I was looking at were Oct 24/25, Oct 31/Nov 1, Nov 7/8. We can make Sundays work as well. We'll just have to wait and see waht the feedback is before picking a weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 15, 2015)

wendell said:


> Adam's getting married on Sunday?!?


No he is getting married on Saturday. Just want to attend the gift opening on Sunday.


----------



## wendell (Sep 15, 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 16, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> No he is getting married on Saturday. Just want to attend the gift opening on Sunday.


I plan on going Saturday, but as far as gift opening on Sunday I can't make it. I have to stay home and brush my beard.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 17, 2015)

Been helping Tim building the saw bucking stand. Going over again tomorrow night after work and also Sunday morning before his Mini-GTG. Looking forward to cutting up at Denny's with it, should make things flow smoothly. A big thanks to Tim for taking charge on this project and getting things going. He is fun to work with.


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 17, 2015)

After finishing some projects around my shop. I can now turn my attention to the bucking stand. It is off to a good start, but there is still a lot of work to be done.
Thank you for the kind words Andy. I appreciate the help and enjoy working with you also.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 19, 2015)

Lot's of roasted pork and 10 half barrels of beer to be had at the reception tonight-MAY be a tough day tomorrow!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 26, 2015)

Update on the work day, how do the weekends of Nov 7 and Nov 14 look? But I understand though the MN deer opener is the weekend of the 7th. Going to give a quick speech about the workday in church tomorrow.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 10, 2015)

Update on the the work weekend, decided to go with the weekend of Nov 14. Probably stop for breakfast in St. Croix Falls on the way up.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2015)

Saturday, Sunday, or both?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2015)

How does Oct 24 or 25 look for those who can't make it in November????


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't make it but don't let that stop anyone. 
I could make it next weekend,Oct 17/18th.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Saturday, Sunday, or both?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Saturday, November 14th.



WetGunPowder said:


> How does Oct 24 or 25 look for those who can't make it in November????



As of now I can come up for this weekend as well.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 12, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> I could make it next weekend,Oct 17/18th.


Iowa GTG.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 12, 2015)

How bout this coming Sunday?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 13, 2015)

I could make that work-Is anyone going to the Iowa GTG?


----------



## Philbert (Oct 13, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is anyone going to the Iowa GTG?


I am planning on going.

(Toyota willing, and Nathan's creek doesn't rise . . . )

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 14, 2015)

I will have a small but motivated group at Denny's on Sunday 10/18. I will check on the hours of the Main Street Café in Siren and plan on being there at 7 if they are open.


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I can attend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hopefully the if Main Street Café is open they still have the breakfast "pile".


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 15, 2015)

We will be there this Sunday. I know I won't make it the first few weeks of November, I'll be deer hunting.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wanted to come up this weekend but it looks like I won't be able to now. All those going have a good time and stay safe.


----------



## wendell (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll be participating vicariously from Bloomington.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

Me and Tim dropped off the bucking stand today at Denny's. Looking forward to seeing it in action on Sunday. Hope a bunch of you people can come.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 16, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Tim dropped off the bucking stand today at Denny's. Looking forward to seeing it in action on Sunday. Hope a bunch of you people can come.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


DO WE NEED TO BRING THE "BIG IRON" or just the small saws???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

59cc saw minimum, 18"+ bar. I'll bring a 24" or 28" for the bigger stuff.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

Pickaroon.com is where you can get the best pickaroon's. The 48" is by far my favorite. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> DO WE NEED TO BRING THE "BIG IRON" or just the small saws???


 
But by all means, feel free to bring the "BIG IRON". I know I'll probably throw something big in the truck.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

So who all is planning to come this Sunday? 
The Dodgegeeks
Dieselfitter
Boyd
???

I know that Denny was wondering how much food we will eat. And yes the siren cafe is back up and running, under a different name but I was told they are still good and still too large of portions.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2015)

We meeting for breakfast at 7?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2015)

They have been fore-warned at the café in Siren that we will be there at 7am.....................

Not sure if "The Pile" is still on the menu............................


----------



## old guy (Oct 17, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> So who all is planning to come this Sunday?
> The Dodgegeeks
> Dieselfitter
> Boyd
> ...


Count me in!

John


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2015)

old guy said:


> Count me in!
> 
> John


pele and Dave are coming with me-Adam says he can't miss his daughter's 1st birthday




go figure!!!


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2015)

Like she's gonna know...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2015)

wendell said:


> Like she's gonna know...


That YOU'RE not there?


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> That YOU'RE not there?


Why do you have to be so hateful?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 17, 2015)

Awwww.. Poor Wendell... Geez...yer gonna make him cry!


----------



## wendell (Oct 17, 2015)

Good



LOL


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2015)

wendell said:


> Why do you have to be so hateful?


Just miss your smiling face I guess!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 17, 2015)

Going to bed, see you in the morning.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 18, 2015)

Up and at'em! See you in Siren!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Up and at'em! See you in Siren!


We are there, placed our order already. Don't see the pile on the menu. So far it's just me and Sarah.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Good day cutting, got LOT'S done.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

How did the bucking stand work?

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 18, 2015)

Philbert said:


> How did the bucking stand work?
> 
> Philbert


I'm still trying to get all the sawdust out of my eyes!! Works well-Hopefully Sara will post pics and a walk thru video soon!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 18, 2015)

It's good to know that the next time the wood we did today gets moved will be when it is delivered!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 18, 2015)

I can see that the new bottleneck in the system is woodsplitters with too slow of cycle times! A pair of two-way splitters with 4 people on each one would be just about perfect.


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 18, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> It's good to know that the next time the wood we did today gets moved will be when it is delivered!


qtla


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 18, 2015)

I forgot to ask. How was the food at the diner? As good as the previous managements?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Before the day started....far pile on the left is gone now...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Couple more pics of the day. We had a great crew working with us today in addition to the AS crew


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 18, 2015)

The start of the bucking stand build.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice job guys and gals. I moved a little wood into the house yesterday and my back told me to f off. It's getting old getting old...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

Mark your calendar for Nov 1st. We hope to get to Denny's again that day to "work the woodpile"!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like we can really make some hay with the new bucking stand.


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Mark your calendar for Nov 1st. We hope to get to Denny's again that day to "work the woodpile"!!!


Ooh, there's actually a small chance I can make it that day. If I can would this be a small saw or big saw day?


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 19, 2015)

Boyd, thank you for your leadership. Little by little the worksite is getting organized. Sundays work of log to stacked split helped in that it didn't create yet one more pile. It looks like there is some light at the end of the tunnel in terms of getting the worksite organized. 
It's kinda funny, chainsaws is what drew me to volunteering and I may as well stop bringing my saw. I never thought one guy with a chainsaw can keep 8+ volunteers busy splitting and stacking. I realize now the biggest need is for volunteers to work the splitters and stack. 
Overall, I think the bucking stand is a success. I think it is ready for some round bed extensions now that we have seen it in action and have a better idea of where the rounds are exiting and with how much energy. It will be a while before I can devote any more time to bucking stand improvements. 
Andy, thank you for all your hard work on the bucking stand. If not for your help, it may have never happened and would definitely not have turned so well.
I really enjoyed working with you(which consisted of me watching you work).


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 19, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better muhself.


----------



## old guy (Oct 19, 2015)

I think 4 splitters could be setup up and fed gracefully by the stand and two sawyers just the way it is now.

John


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks to you Tim for making this project a success! It has been a very successful but VERY busy summer for us at the shop. If you had not taken the reins and ran-this cutting stand would still be just an idea! Thanks to Andy for all his time donated to this project (we saw right away how Tim's welds hold up!)

I had a long conversation with Denny back when JD left for the oil fields of ND. He was concerned that interest in helping Interfaith was going to dry up. I reassured him that faces would come and go-but there would always be someone else to come along to help. Your desire to step in and make the stand happen just reinforces my will and desire to help Denny and Interfaith with this great program!


----------



## old guy (Oct 19, 2015)

If someone could make available a generator (4000- 5000 watts) big enough to run a 140 amp welder I could go up at any time and repair that part that broke.

John


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

I really think a pair of 2-way splitters (with enough people on each one) and the elevator set-up would be able to keep up with sawyers.

As long as the loader operator can keep up feeding the beast!

BTW what are we going to name that big thing?????


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 19, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> I really think a pair of 2-way splitters (with enough people on each one) and the elevator set-up would be able to keep up with sawyers.
> 
> As long as the loader operator can keep up feeding the beast!
> 
> BTW *what are we going to name that big thing*?????


If we find anymore of my welds... Titantic.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 19, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> I really think a pair of 2-way splitters (with enough people on each one) and the elevator set-up would be able to keep up with sawyers.



I have been looking into purchasing a 2 way splitter since running one at tree monkeys and at one of the gtgs I made in dresser a couple years back.


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 19, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I have been looking into purchasing a 2 way splitter since running one at tree monkeys and at one of the gtgs I made in dresser a couple years back.


Come up to Denny's on Nov. 1st and Boyd will demo one for you. Bring your truck so you can take it home with you.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 19, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> Come up to Denny's on Nov. 1st and Boyd will demo one for you. Bring your truck so you can take it home with you.



Last I contacted Boyd's shop they didn't carry them any longer


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Last I contacted Boyd's shop they didn't carry them any longer


We still have access to them but do not keep any in stock. I can get the one that we used when you cut with us at Bob's shop. Think I will bring it to Denny's-see how it works-then order a couple in for him.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 19, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> I have been looking into purchasing a 2 way splitter since running one at tree monkeys and at one of the gtgs I made in dresser a couple years back.



Northern Tool discontinued their blue 'PowerHorse' models. They also own GNE and discontinued it under that name, but continue to manufacture and sell it under the 'Brave' name, and a commercial version under the 'Dosko' name.
http://www.gnedi.com/Public/Portal.aspx

SplitFire also sells a version.
http://www.split-fire.com/

More info in this trhead:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ran-a-2-way-splitter-sunday.190097/


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 19, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Northern Tool discontinued their blue 'PowerHorse' models. They also own GNE and discontinued it under that name, but continue to manufacture and sell it under the 'Brave' name, and a commercial version under the 'Dosko' name.
> http://www.gnedi.com/Public/Portal.aspx
> 
> SplitFire also sells a version.
> ...



The brave splitters are manufactured in faribault Minnesota. I have looked into purchasing the brave unit but am not able to get to the Rogers warehouse before they close. Harbor freight carries one identical to the powerhorse but it's hard to find one in stock at a store.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

GNE also purchased Iron&Oak splitters and have rebadged them as Brave Splitters. The GNE 2-way splitters (and I believe the powerhorse models) were imported from China.


----------



## wendell (Oct 19, 2015)

I've got a Brave with a Honda engine for sale.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> If we find anymore of my welds... Titantic.


I was thinking maybe Dorothy after that thing they were trying to make fly in the movie Twister.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2015)

wendell said:


> I've got a Brave with a Honda engine for sale.


2-way or HV model?


----------



## wendell (Oct 19, 2015)

Regular, 22 ton


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 19, 2015)

wendell said:


> Regular, 22 ton



Pictures


----------



## wendell (Oct 19, 2015)

Stihl Livin said:


> Pictures


I'll get some as soon as I can. It's stored at a buddy's. It hasn't seen much use and almost none since I stopped burning wood a couple years ago.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 19, 2015)

wendell said:


> I'll get some as soon as I can. It's stored at a buddy's. It hasn't seen much use and almost none since I stopped burning wood a couple years ago.



Wendell is it the horizontal vertical model. How old is it and does it have the gc or gx Honda


----------



## wendell (Oct 19, 2015)

HV, I'll have to look. I'm getting old and my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 19, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> BTW what are we going to name that big thing?????


I think that it looks like a deer stand. Although, used for buck_ing _instead of spotting bucks. Maybe the '_Bambi Stand_'?

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 21, 2015)

Might be able to make Nov. 1 but I also might have to be the designated driver for my cousin and his friends for Halloween night. I'll should know here shortly if I can make it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 26, 2015)

So who is on board for this Sunday Funday???

WGP


----------



## Philbert (Oct 26, 2015)

Can I keep my Freddie Kruger costume on?

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 26, 2015)

Pretty sure there will be a Roberts crew there until noon. Let me know if I need to bring the skidsteer.


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm planning on being there. Do you want me to bring the loader?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Oct 27, 2015)

We're planning on it... But Andy's got an arm down & our trailer is down, so we'll be limited in our contributions this week... [emoji53]


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 27, 2015)

I know I can't be there all day so if you can bring the loader Tim that would be great.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 28, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Can I keep my Freddie Kruger costume on?
> 
> Philbert


You can take it off???


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 28, 2015)

I will be there with the loader.


----------



## old guy (Oct 28, 2015)

I will be there, I am waiting for a part to fix my generater so I can bring my mig welder to fix that broken part on the stand.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like I am needed as a designated driver Halloween night. Everyone stay safe, have a good time. Maybe third time's the charm for making it up there.


----------



## old guy (Oct 31, 2015)

Well Gang, my generator just will not generate, I got the 10 horse briggs running fine & got the governor governing just right but no juice, I did everything I could find online till it got way over my paygrade, so no welding fer me tomorrow, but I'll be there with saws.

John


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 31, 2015)

Weather tomorrow should be better than today


Good thing-cuz the weather today couldn't be any worse than it is..........................


Siren at 0700 for those doing breakfast


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 31, 2015)

Me and Sarah are going to be there for breakfast. See you all then.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry guys, I am a bit under the weather. Can't wait to see/try the bucking stand at a future event.

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 31, 2015)

Dodgegeeks came through again. After andy helped me get elevator up and running today hes gonna let me use a truck in the morning to bring it up. These people are awesome. Productivity should hit an all time high now at dennys.


----------



## old guy (Nov 1, 2015)

It's 5 AM central standard time, I'm heading out. (see what I did there?)

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Just hooking up the elevator for Dale before we head out...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 1, 2015)

On my way too-See you all in Siren!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2015)

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Good productive day, again. We are really getting our $#!t together. Having the elevator really helped out. Looking forward to working with you all again.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 1, 2015)

Agreed! Another great day at Interfaith!!








And the food was yummy, too! Thanks, Denny and Barb!




Plenty more to go... Tim was playing king of the hill...


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Having the elevator really helped out.




_"ELEVATE ME!!!"

Philbert_


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2015)

Another great day helping a great cause!!

Not sure who all got this info yesterday but.................
All who have helped with the Interfaith Heat-A-Home project have met Terry and Connie Bowar. We normally are treated with an excellent meal and fellowship at their home after a hard days work in the woodpile. Terry has been fighting cancer for quite some time with many surgeries and procedures in his rear view mirror. Wendy took pele and myself aside yesterday to tell us that Connie was recently diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and tests also show spots on her liver. The path for her treatment is yet to determined. Please keep the Bowar family in your thoughts and prayers. I will be sending some flowers to them today wishing them well from all of us here.

WGP


----------



## old guy (Nov 2, 2015)

Ohh, I ain't movin all that fast today, but it sure was fun yesterday!

John


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 3, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Another great day helping a great cause!!
> 
> Not sure who all got this info yesterday but.................
> All who have helped with the Interfaith Heat-A-Home project have met Terry and Connie Bowar. We normally are treated with an excellent meal and fellowship at their home after a hard days work in the woodpile. Terry has been fighting cancer for quite some time with many surgeries and procedures in his rear view mirror. Wendy took pele and myself aside yesterday to tell us that Connie was recently diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and tests also show spots on her liver. The path for her treatment is yet to determined. Please keep the Bowar family in your thoughts and prayers. I will be sending some flowers to them today wishing them well from all of us here.
> ...


Connie and Terry are in my prayers.


----------



## wendell (Nov 3, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> Connie and Terry are in my prayers.


+1


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 12, 2015)

Got a group from church going up this Saturday, we'll be stopping for breakfast at Our Place in St. Croix Falls at 7am. Hope to be at Denny's little after 8. Anyone is welcome to come and help out if they can.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 12, 2015)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got a group from church going up this Saturday, we'll be stopping for breakfast at Our Place in St. Croix Falls at 7am. Hope to be at Denny's little after 8. Anyone is welcome to come and help out if they can.


I will be working on Sat AM-Will see you for breakfast at OPC!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 13, 2015)

And hopefully no deer try to kamikaze themselves into my truck this time either! I just replaced one of the headlights this summer.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2015)

Still deer hunting this weekend. Any Sundays planned in December? I'd really like to finally make it to one of these.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 14, 2015)

svk said:


> Still deer hunting this weekend. Any Sundays planned in December? I'd really like to finally make it to one of these.


Weather permitting we would like to GTG a couple times between Thanksgiving and Xmas......................


----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2015)

As long as it's not thanksgiving weekend itself I could probably attend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pictures from this weekend.









Couple more coming.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 15, 2015)

The rest of the pictures.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice weekend to be working outside. Any thoughts on the next date for working at Denny's? I would guess we'll have to wait until after Wisconsin deer season. I tore the Axles out of my skidsteer trailer this weekend, got a new pair getting delivered this week. I'll be back in action by next weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 17, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice weekend to be working outside. Any thoughts on the next date for working at Denny's? I would guess we'll have to wait until after Wisconsin deer season. I tore the Axles out of my skidsteer trailer this weekend, got a new pair getting delivered this week. I'll be back in action by next weekend.


If it ever quits raining we will get back to Denny's!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2015)

At least it's not snow. That is a bad 4 letter word.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Nov 17, 2015)

My cabin has had over 6 inches of precipitation in the last month. Every trail is a soggy mess. Glad I got my work done up there (including a new metal roof on my cabin) between the storms.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking like Dec 20th may be a go for working the woodpile at Denny's. Have a group of Osceola High School football players and Dads who want to get involved with the group-Hopefully this will be the start of another groups help for this great cause!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 5, 2015)

If I'm still off ill do my best to make the trip.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm bummed. I finally promised my mother I would go to one of my nephew's choir concerts... Been kind avoiding it for about 5 years... This is the day I promised to go. Ain't no gittin out of it, neither. I could maybe come till noon. We'll see....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2015)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 6, 2015)

Pretty sure the 20th will work out for me. Should have a couple college kids home by then too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2015)

Any and all available skiddies and loaders will be welcome also!!!


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 6, 2015)

I have some repairs planned for my wheel loader. I'm not sure if repairs will be completed by the 20th.


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 6, 2015)

My skid steer should be available. I will plan on bringing it up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2015)

Talked to Denny last night. Deliveries have been going well and he has moved a lot of wood. Most of the wood to the north has been delivered along with quite a bit out front. The mess to the east of the log pile still needs to be cleaned up-along with the remains of "wood mountain." Hopefully we can get the football boys to clean up the messes and we can concentrate on the log pile! Looking forward to seeing and working with everyone again on the 20th.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 7, 2015)

Any news on Connie and Terry? Still in our prayers...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 7, 2015)

If we have a bunch of willing helpers to move wood mountain and the other random piles wouldn't it be beneficial to have that large capacity light material bucket on a skidsteer? I can bring my skidsteer but I don't have a big bucket, how bout I use yours Tim?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 7, 2015)

And I also just remembered that the elevator is in need of repair. Do we know what it needs?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 7, 2015)

I can bring the 1.1 cubic yard bucket. No problem. 
Regarding elevator, as I recall the key-ways on the drive sprockets are not clocked properly. It was suggested to tighten the sprocket set screws to hold the sprocket in the proper location. I have concerns that won't hold the sprocket in the proper location long term. 
If someone could remove the shaft and sprockets. I can broach the sprocket key-way in the proper location.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 7, 2015)

I just made a snow man. We ain't got no snow so I had to work with what I got. What do you all think?






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2015)

Needs a stool - let him sit a little. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> And I also just remembered that the elevator is in need of repair. Do we know what it needs?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The problem is that the sprocket that is not in time is not the correct one. It is like new and the one that is correctly attached to the shaft is worn out. Adam says he found another Little Giant elevator up north and will cut the driveshaft out of it to install in our elevator. I think if we put the plastic liner in it and set screw the pulley like it was we can use it as is for now. I also think that seeing it sat so long that we were alittle lax on keeping the chain tight as we were using it last time........


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just made a snow man. We ain't got no snow so I had to work with what I got. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can tell it is a Minnesota snowman-Sconnie snowmen have much bigger STICKS!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll cut some plastic. We also needed some 1/4" bolts for attaching those flap dealies to the chain. You know, those flap dealies.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 7, 2015)

Those flap dealies are called slats. Just knowing that really shows my age lol


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> Those flap dealies are called slats. Just knowing that really shows my age lol


Duane you old slat you.....


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been called worse lol


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 16, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll cut some plastic. We also needed some 1/4" bolts for attaching those flap dealies to the chain. You know, those flap dealies.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Andy-How thick is that plastic? Was thinking if it is thick enough we can countersink the holes and use 1/4" stove bolts to fasten it down.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 16, 2015)

Roll Call for this Sunday!

WGP


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 16, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Andy-How thick is that plastic? Was thinking if it is thick enough we can countersink the holes and use 1/4" stove bolts to fasten it down.


1/4" thick. I'll grab some hardware to mount it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 16, 2015)

Roll Call for this Sunday!

WGP
Andydodgegeek


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 16, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> 1/4" thick. I'll grab some hardware to mount it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'll make sure Dale brings the anvil toolie thing for putting the chain back together


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 16, 2015)

I will have a few extras with me. Not sure how many yet.


----------



## svk (Dec 16, 2015)

I may actually be able to make this one. 

What time is breakfast and then what time do festivities begin at the site?


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 16, 2015)

WGP
Andydodgegeek
Dieselfitter

I may even make it to breakfast.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 17, 2015)

svk said:


> I may actually be able to make this one.
> 
> What time is breakfast and then what time do festivities begin at the site?


Breakfast at 0700 Main Street Café in Siren-Usually hit the woodpile around 8.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 17, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> I will have a few extras with me. Not sure how many yet.


Will your skiddie be one of the extras?


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I will it with too. Hopefully a hard working old man and a couple collage kids


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 17, 2015)

I can make this one. Also does anyone want a J-red 49sp parts hulk? It was given to me about a week ago in a box disassembled, connecting rod is broken. It looks to be all there, it's free to whomever wants it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 17, 2015)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I can make this one. Also does anyone want a J-red 49sp parts hulk? It was given to me about a week ago in a box disassembled, connecting rod is broken. It looks to be all there, it's free to whomever wants it.


We can never have too many J-red parts saws!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2015)

I have the plastic and the hardware for mounting it on the elevator. I'll try to remember to grab some hardware for the "slats" as well. I think we just needed some 1/4" bolts and nuts for that, am I correct? I will probably also have my skidsteer along. Maybe even bring a CHAINSAW or 2 with.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy (Dec 18, 2015)

Ive got this new to me 440 creamsicle thing with a little toggle switch on the side, Id sure like to bring that up to see how that works.

John


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 18, 2015)

old guy said:


> Ive got this new to me 440 creamsicle thing with a little toggle switch on the side, Id sure like to bring that up to see how that works.
> 
> John


You buy that off Craigslist? I saw a heated 440 recently.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 18, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> We can never have too many J-red parts saws!



It's yours. And I'll even throw in the cardboard box with it.


----------



## old guy (Dec 18, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> You buy that off Craigslist? I saw a heated 440 recently.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ayyup, traded some sportin goods I had a hard time movin.
I think I'm gonna like this saw, it feels as lite my 361 but with a bunch of attitude.

John


----------



## svk (Dec 18, 2015)

old guy said:


> Ayyup, traded some sportin goods I had a hard time movin.
> I think I'm gonna like this saw, it feels as lite my 361 but with a bunch of attitude.
> 
> John


If you ever decide to send it down the road please let me know.


----------



## old guy (Dec 18, 2015)

svk said:


> If you ever decide to send it down the road please let me know.


I'll keep you in mind Steve.

John


----------



## old guy (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Gang, I picked up some kind of flu bug yesterday and sprang ma rite foot a little too so Cheryl won't let me out to play with you guys & girls tomorrow, dang!

John


----------



## svk (Dec 19, 2015)

Get well soon!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 19, 2015)

Weather looks like its going to be on our side tomorrow. I've got my grapple and also Tim's light material bucket. If there is a bunch of young back's they can load the bucket and we can work on cleaning up the remains of wood mountain. See you all in Siren for 7am breakfast.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 19, 2015)

old guy said:


> Hey Gang, I picked up some kind of flu bug yesterday and sprang ma rite foot a little too so Cheryl won't let me out to play with you guys & girls tomorrow, dang!
> 
> John


[emoji35] that sucks. Hope you're in the mend!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 19, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Weather looks like its going to be on our side tomorrow. I've got my grapple and also Tim's light material bucket. If there is a bunch of young back's they can load the bucket and we can work on cleaning up the remains of wood mountain. See you all in Siren for 7am breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hopefully have a big enough crew to run the cutting table and enough to work a clean up crew too!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 19, 2015)

old guy said:


> Hey Gang, I picked up some kind of flu bug yesterday and sprang ma rite foot a little too so Cheryl won't let me out to play with you guys & girls tomorrow, dang!
> 
> John


Take it easy Jon, we'll leave a few sticks whole for you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 20, 2015)

Up and at 'em. See you all in Siren!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

pics, where are the pics?

did mark find his way up there?


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 20, 2015)

To busy working to take pics. Mark did find us. He spent some time on the bucking stand breaking in his monkeyed 064. He has nice saws


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 20, 2015)

No pics .. Cuz I wasn't there to slack off taking pics!!


----------



## wendell (Dec 20, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No pics .. Cuz I wasn't there to slack off taking pics!!


Does that mean all the other times you've posted pics you were slacking off?


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 20, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> To busy working to take pics. Mark did find us. He spent some time on the bucking stand breaking in his monkeyed 064. He has nice saws


Gota love those Monkeyed with saws!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No pics .. Cuz I wasn't there to slack off taking pics!!



now how the hell do you expect me to like that post?

your slackin at slackin


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 21, 2015)

No slackin' off this time! A lot of hard work and good fellowship accomplished before the holidays. It was great to see everyone again-especially those we have not seen in awhile. Nice to meet Mark-we still have to break him into the AS way (wtf is CAD?) As always a lot of work was done, but there is always more to do. Thanks to all who helped. Andy, Duane and Tim never get enough credit for bringing their loaders-We sure could not accomplished what gets done without them!

Boyd


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 21, 2015)

Managed to get a few pictures taken, I'll post them up later today.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 21, 2015)

Almost everyone helping out to fix the elevator.




A few got started on another pile.




Start of a new Wood Mountain.




Cutting stand, splitters, and elevator at work.




Break time.




Still at work.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 21, 2015)

Cutting up on top. We had to stop and clean out the sawdust quite a bit in the afternoon.




The new Wood Mountain at the end of the day.


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Grizz. You had a birds eye few from the bucking stand. Ya done well young man!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Grizz! Slowly but surely we are getting this operation figured out. In 5-10 years it should be perfected!


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 22, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for the pics Grizz! Slowly but surely we are getting this operation figured out. In 5-10 years it should be perfected!


Perfected, Patented and franchised.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 22, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> Thanks for the pics Grizz. You had a birds eye few from the bucking stand. Ya done well young man!



If we could get a GoPro camera or 2 we could set them up on the bucking stand to make a bird's eye view time-lapse video of a work day.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 22, 2015)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> If we could get a GoPro camera or 2 we could set them up on the bucking stand to make a bird's eye view time-lapse video of a work day.


Then everyone would know how much pele gets done!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 22, 2015)

I can just imagine how much Pele wined about being sore on Monday from out working everyone else there lol.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 22, 2015)

The rest of us could Photoshop ourselves in, for those events we cannot make . . . .

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 22, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Then everyone would know how much pele gets done!



Or what you also said: "If only his hands moved as fast as his mouth does..."


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 23, 2015)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Or what you also said: "If only his hands moved as fast as his mouth does..."


For crisssake don't let him know I said that!!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 23, 2015)

two late


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all of my firewood cutting friends.


----------



## wendell (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 6, 2016)

Any interest in heading to Denny's on the 17th? We could break up the burn pile and light it up if there is enough snow..................


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 6, 2016)

Me and Sarah should be able to make it


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 6, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah should be able to make it


We will have to play it by ear with the weather-Will let Denny know what we're thinking!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone else coming up? Is it just going to be me, Sarah, and Boyd?


----------



## old guy (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd like to come up but all I can do is run a saw in one spot and if I just sit around the cold gits me, gittin old I guess.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 7, 2016)

Think I might have something going on that day, I'll look and see but I should be able to make it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 7, 2016)

I have to talk to the group from the school tonight.................


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

old guy said:


> I'd like to come up but all I can do is run a saw in one spot and if I just sit around the cold gits me, gittin old I guess.
> 
> John


Ever try running the splitter? I found it surprisingly warming... I used to always think, "this is a low value job... Anyone can do it... I'll get cold... I'll get bored" until I did it! Lemme tell ya, it's one of the more important jobs out there... Sounds corny, but a good handle runner can be worth their weight in gold - you gotta be efficient with the handle, minimizing the non-moving time of the wedge, but still pay very close attention to detail so no one gets hurt. Keeps the loader & unloader free to do just that, not trying to rush to get at the handle, or trying to hold up a big block while running the handle, etc...I actually like it now. Plus, some of Denny's helpers are absolutely stellar to work with, if you end up not working worth one of the as crew... My 2 cents.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 7, 2016)

AND, you could do it all, sitting on a stool if you wanted!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 7, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> AND, you could do it all, sitting on a stool if you wanted!!


CUSTOM MADE by the stoolmaker himself!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey, I'm making a stool right now!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell (Jan 8, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey, I'm making a stool right now!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Is there ever a time you're not making a stool?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 8, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey, I'm making a stool right now!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Three or Four legged????


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 8, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey, I'm making a stool right now!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


By looking at the time of your post you must start work at 7AM


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2016)

I punch in at 6. I start working later. I get paid pretty good to make stools.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Three or Four legged????


I've been working on the first leg. Suspect it to be a 4 leg.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 8, 2016)

Well that weekend is now wide open, so I'll be there. Might have to use the scoop shovel out of the back of my truck to clean out the sawdust on the cutting stand this time. At least we're not using 1/2" pitch chain...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 8, 2016)

As of right now my skidsteer is still inoperable. Not sure if it will be there. Is someone else going to have a machine there?


----------



## wendell (Jan 8, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> As of right now my skidsteer is still inoperable.



Maybe if you didn't spend so much time making stools?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 8, 2016)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Well that weekend is now wide open, so I'll be there. Might have to use the scoop shovel out of the back of my truck to clean out the sawdust on the cutting stand this time. At least we're not using 1/2" pitch chain...


Looks like the bucking stand will be dormant this time with no equipment to move the big wood...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 8, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Looks like the bucking stand will be dormant this time with no equipment to move the big wood...


We make a ramp . . . out of saw dust . . . (like the Romans, or Egyptians . . . )

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 8, 2016)

Philbert said:


> We make a ramp . . . out of saw dust . . . (like the Romans, or Egyptians . . . )
> 
> Philbert


Sawdust and water, let it freeze and reapply....


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I will be able to make it. I will have my skid steer with.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2016)

5R-INC said:


> I think I will be able to make it. I will have my skid steer with.



Excellent. I think Tim has his loader torn apart as well doing some repairs. I'm going out to the garage today to try and figure out what is wrong with mine. I think it is an intermittent short in the BICS system. I've been looking at it and have already fixed a couple bad looking connections.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> We make a ramp . . . out of saw dust . . . (like the Romans, or Egyptians . . . )
> 
> Philbert



Or this way. But we could substitute a truck or tractor for the horses.






Found this one looking for the picture above. Don't know if the load is really that heavy or he's just showing off for the camera. The info for the picture said it's from the 1940's.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't you just hate it when you are deep into a project with really dirty hands and you suddenly have a urgent need to make a stool?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 9, 2016)

I am thinking that we develop an elevator system similar to the shipping locks on the Mississippi river: the fresh saw log is rolled onto a lever arm; the other end of the lever arm is slowly loaded with cut rounds, rolling off the platform, until they have enough weight/mass to raise (or at least counter balance the log) up to the cutting platform. After the saw log is rolled onto the cutting deck, the cut rounds are unloaded to the splitting platform, allowing the log lift to return for another log.

We could do a whole Mother Earth News documentary on it. . . .

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sure that sled is froze down from sitting all night, a yank er two l gitter loose.
In February 41 when I was born they brought me from the plowed road to the house in the middle of the mile on a sled like that and a team of horses.


John


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Jan 9, 2016)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Or this way. But we could substitute a truck or tractor for the horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Case VAC with 26hp. I learned to drive on one like that. In my experience with that load and those cleats on the tires, he wasn't just showing off. You could easily get the front end up with those. Sometimes to your peril!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I got the skidsteer fixed. I was in the garage all day. Worked on it and Sarah's truck and a 451EV Jonsereds. Ordered a Carb rebuild kit for the saw on line, should be here early this week. Might bring it with.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Jan 9, 2016)

What did it take to fix the skidsteer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter (Jan 9, 2016)

I plan on being there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like a roller coaster temp-wise. Warm by Thursday then cold again by Sunday....................


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 11, 2016)

If it's really cold I think I'm going to have to stay home. I prefer to keep my nut's.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 11, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> If it's really cold I think I'm going to have to stay home. I prefer to keep my nut's.


Me too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 12, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> If it's really cold I think I'm going to have to stay home. I prefer to keep my nut's.


If we can get the brush pile burning we should be able to heat half of Burnett County!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 12, 2016)

Talked to a person from church who's been up a few times before with the church group about this weekend. He's planning on coming up, wants to see the cutting stand in use.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry, guys. High for Sunday is listed below zero. I'm out. Not only am i still recovering from a nasty cold, i don't feel those are safe working conditions, sorry.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 12, 2016)

Plus it's hard as hell on equipment.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 12, 2016)

-2 for a hi and -19 for a low. I'm not trying to be a puss but I think we should reschedule.


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think my skid steer would be to happy trying to start at -19.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> -2 for a hi and -19 for a low. I'm not trying to be a puss but I think we should reschedule.





sarahdodgegeek said:


> Plus it's hard as hell on equipment.



But doesn't the wood split easier?

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 12, 2016)

Even my Fiskars doesn't work when its that cold. And I know that frozen wood really slows your saw down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> And I know that frozen wood really slows your saw down.


I thought that's what '_Hot Saw_s' were for . . . . (see what I know?)

The wood will still be there when it warms up a few degrees.

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter (Jan 12, 2016)

Unless weather forecast changes, I vote reschedule.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2016)

Looking at the weather channel, looks like next week we will start to warm up. How bout that next Sunday the 24th?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking at the weather channel, looks like next week we will start to warm up. How bout that next Sunday the 24th?


I'm AWOL from Jan 23-31


----------



## bikemike (Jan 13, 2016)

How far is that from Prescott?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm AWOL from Jan 23-31


How bout Feb 7?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> How bout Feb 7?


The weekend of Feb 6-7 would work for me. The Christian Athletes Group from Osceola HS are more readily available on Saturdays than Sundays.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 13, 2016)

Saturday is fine with me. Why have we been doing Sundays anyways? It doesn't matter to me really. I'm usually pretty open.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Saturday is fine with me. Why have we been doing Sundays anyways? It doesn't matter to me really. I'm usually pretty open.


I agree. Saturdays work better for me. I either take Sunday off and watch sports or use it to make up for the work that didn't get done the rest of the week here.


----------



## wendell (Jan 13, 2016)

2/7 is the Super Bowl


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Saturday is fine with me. Why have we been doing Sundays anyways? It doesn't matter to me really. I'm usually pretty open.


Some of use have to work (or at least show up) on Saturdays


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 13, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Some of use have to work (or at least show up) on Saturdays



I thought that's why you hired dale


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2016)

Stihl Livin said:


> I thought that's why you hired dale


NO-That's why we hired pele. We actually get some work out of dale...................


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 14, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> NO-That's why we hired pele. We actually get some work out of dale...................



The key word is SOME


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 14, 2016)

A forecasted high of -1 has thrown a wrench in these plans. Denny said Sat Feb 6th will work for him if we can make it then. I will see if I can recruit the Osceola HS kids on that day.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2016)

Probably good that we aren't out there this weekend. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 17, 2016)

-22F outside my crib.................


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 17, 2016)

Today is a good day for burning firewood, not cutting it. The wood would have been so frozen I don't think my saw's could have cut it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 17, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Today is a good day for burning firewood, not cutting it. The wood would have been so frozen I don't think my saw's could have cut it.


But the real question is: Is it too cold to make a stool?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 17, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> But the real question is: Is it too cold to make a stool?


Questionable...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 17, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> The wood would have been so frozen I don't think my saw's could have cut it.


Has anybody tried filing / grinding chain differently for frozen wood? I have been 'told' to adjust the top plate angle from 30° down to 25°. But have not done any side-by-side experiments.

Philbert


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 18, 2016)

I am shocked and dismayed. all this time I was believing you northern cousins were impervious to cold. what will be next? my oh my.
lol. I agree with Sarah though. that's gotta be hard on the equipment. just sayin.
yall doing good work for the kingdom. keep it up


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jan 18, 2016)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I am shocked and dismayed. all this time I was believing you northern cousins were impervious to cold. what will be next? my oh my.
> lol. I agree with Sarah though. that's gotta be hard on the equipment. just sayin.
> yall doing good work for the kingdom. keep it up


It's not us, it's the equipment. We ARE impervious to cold. [emoji12]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 20, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Another great day helping a great cause!!
> 
> Not sure who all got this info yesterday but.................
> All who have helped with the Interfaith Heat-A-Home project have met Terry and Connie Bowar. We normally are treated with an excellent meal and fellowship at their home after a hard days work in the woodpile. Terry has been fighting cancer for quite some time with many surgeries and procedures in his rear view mirror. Wendy took pele and myself aside yesterday to tell us that Connie was recently diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and tests also show spots on her liver. The path for her treatment is yet to determined. Please keep the Bowar family in your thoughts and prayers. I will be sending some flowers to them today wishing them well from all of us here.
> ...


Talked to Terry today. Connie is home from Regions and in hospice care at home. With all the treatments for cancer that he has had-she was always his solid rock. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers. To all who have helped-remember the flavor of Connie's rolls at morning break time! I will try to make it up there soon and pass on our groups well wishes.

WGP


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 31, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm AWOL from Jan 23-31


I'm baaaaaaaack! What is everyone's thoughts on this Saturday?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 31, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm baaaaaaaack! What is everyone's thoughts on this Saturday?



You were gone? Didn't even notice. I'm out as it's our 6th annual special needs ride.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 31, 2016)

Not making this one. March is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks like it's gonna be cool again.


John


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm seeing highs in the low 20's-pretty similar to last time we worked the woodpile.


----------



## benp (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Has anybody tried filing / grinding chain differently for frozen wood? I have been 'told' to adjust the top plate angle from 30° down to 25°. But have not done any side-by-side experiments.
> 
> Philbert



Philbert, 

Semi chisel works much better for me in frozen wood than regular chisel.


----------



## old guy (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought I saw a high of 9 for mpls, would be colder up there, maybe I was looking at the tv at an angle.

(edit) Ok I see a high of 25 down here.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 1, 2016)

Got word from Wendy this AM-Connie Bowar passed away last night.
Arrangements are pending.
Looks like our plans are on hold til further notice.

WGP


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Boyd

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 1, 2016)

wendell said:


>


Exactly

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC (Feb 1, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 2, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got word from Wendy this AM-Connie Bowar passed away last night.
> Arrangements are pending.
> Looks like our plans are on hold til further notice.
> 
> WGP


Funeral 11AM Siren Covenant Church-Visitation 1 hr prior to service.
Saturday 1-6-16.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 2, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Funeral 11AM Siren Covenant Church-Visitation 1 hr prior to service.
> Saturday *2-6-*16.



Fixed it for you Boyd.


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok I didn't read the entire thread but I read a lot of it and haven't figured out what happens to all that wood ? Looks like many years worth of wood, It's not all for one family is it ? If you have another wood cutting event someday I will try to make it. Sorry to hear that Connie passed away


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 2, 2016)

The wood is distributed to needy families in Burnett Co. through the Interfaith Caregivers volunteer group.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 4, 2016)

Just to be clear, we are not cutting this weekend correct?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 5, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Just to be clear, we are not cutting this weekend correct?


You are correct sir.
I will be attending Connie's funeral tomorrow-Will pass on condolences from all here...................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 14, 2016)

TIME TO TRY AGAIN!

How does March 19th look on everyone's schedule???


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 23, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> TIME TO TRY AGAIN!
> 
> How does March 19th look on everyone's schedule???


BUMP


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like a good date for us.


----------



## Beefie (Feb 25, 2016)

No good for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 25, 2016)

As of right now it works for me.


----------



## 5R-INC (Feb 25, 2016)

The 19th doesn't work for me. Sorry.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 9, 2016)

Denny was in the shop today. He is looking forward to seeing all who can make it on the 19th!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 14, 2016)

ROLL CALL!!!

Who is on board for this Saturday?
WGP


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 14, 2016)

Where exactly is it ?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 14, 2016)

You can add me and Sarah to the list of attendees. I will have my skidsteer with.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 14, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> Where exactly is it ?


The cut site is just south of Danbury WI-Right next to the Gandy Dancer Rec Trail


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 14, 2016)

I've never been to Danbury, is the cut site visible from a state highway ? If the weather is decent I might take a ride over there .


WetGunPowder said:


> The cut site is just south of Danbury WI-Right next to the Gandy Dancer Rec Trail


----------



## old guy (Mar 15, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!!!
> 
> Who is on board for this Saturday?
> WGP


I'm comeing up, got some saws need run time.

John


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 15, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> I've never been to Danbury, is the cut site visible from a state highway ? If the weather is decent I might take a ride over there .


Not quite visible, but if we aren't on break, definitely audible!

I'll be there. Breakfast in SCF or Siren?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2016)

If the Osceola athletes are going we will do breakfast in SCF. Need to still track down their leader to find out whats up!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> I've never been to Danbury, is the cut site visible from a state highway ? If the weather is decent I might take a ride over there .


Street address is 7596 Hayden Lake RD. Danbury. It's about 1/2 mile West of 35 . Like Steve said-just roll your window down-you will hear us!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 17, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> If the Osceola athletes are going we will do breakfast in SCF. Need to still track down their leader to find out whats up!


Siren Café for breakfast @ 0700. Let me know if you need a ride Steve.


----------



## wendell (Mar 17, 2016)

That'd be great, Boyd. Thanks.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 17, 2016)

wendell said:


> That'd be great, Boyd. Thanks.


Be here by 6AM so we can be to Siren by 7!


----------



## wendell (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks not really offering a ride now, is it.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 18, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Siren Café for breakfast @ 0700. Let me know if you need a ride Steve.


I'll meet ya there. I gotta leave about noonish, have to be in da Cities at 430.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 19, 2016)

Northbound, see y'all in a bit.


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2016)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll meet ya there. I gotta leave about noonish, have to be in da Cities at 430.


You should say hi while you're here.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks to all who helped yesterday! It was good to see everyone again (yes grandpatractor is still alive and well!)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 20, 2016)

A few pictures were taken-hopefully to be posted soon!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll get the pictures on later today/tonight.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## super44 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures, one of these times I will get there!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Grizz!


----------



## kdeerpark (Apr 3, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for sharing Grizz!


Grizz Izzi approves of her picture. Thanks


----------



## old guy (Apr 3, 2016)

Any of you guys lose a saw up there? MPLS. craigslist has one found along the road up by Danbary.

John


----------



## Philbert (Apr 3, 2016)

old guy said:


> Any of you guys lose a saw up there? MPLS. craigslist has one found along the road up by Danbary.


!!!!!

Philbert


----------



## svk (May 10, 2016)

Any future cut dates set up?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 29, 2016)

I know we've been working towards a goal of getting to a power wagon rally June 5-12, and can't plan ourselves out being that.  Once we're back we'll be open to the possibility though!


----------



## kevin j (May 29, 2016)

Where's the PW rally?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 29, 2016)

kevin j said:


> Where's the PW rally?


Fairfield, ia


----------



## svk (May 31, 2016)

TTT. Any more dates set up for this?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 4, 2016)

*Interfaith Caregivers Mentioned in Magazine Article on 'Wood Bank' Programs*

Interesting, 6 page article in the current TCIA magazine on firewood assistance programs:
http://tcia.org/digital_magazine/tci-magazine/2016/06/index.html#?page=26

Denny is mentioned by name on the last page!!!

They use the term _'wood bank'_ and reference a map of 65 programs:
http://www.woodbank.org/wood-banks-directory-map/

Could be of interest to A.S. members who want to participate in one of these programs, but do not live close to one of the ones in the active threads on the forum.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> *Interfaith Caregivers Mentioned in Magazine Article on 'Wood Bank' Programs*
> 
> Interesting, 6 page article in the current TCIA magazine on firewood assistance programs:
> http://tcia.org/digital_magazine/tci-magazine/2016/06/index.html#?page=26
> ...


I spoke at length twice on the phone with the women who wrote this article-I was hoping we would of gotten a little more coverage!!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2016)

That magazine is directed towards professional arborists and tree care companies. So volunteers who are not affiliated with those types of businesses are less of a focus for their editors (and advertisers). 

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2016)

WetGunPowder said:


> I spoke at length twice on the phone with the women who wrote this article-I was hoping we would of gotten a little more coverage!!


No kiddin. But a mention is not them many got. [emoji5] gotta admit- that kitchen cabinets to burn story has to get ya going, huh?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 6, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No kiddin. But a mention is not them many got. [emoji5] gotta admit- that kitchen cabinets to burn story has to get ya going, huh?



The burning kitchen cabinets is right up there with what Denny told me about someone they gave a chainsaw to. I had a running Wild Thing with a case I was going to sell but instead gave it to Denny to give to someone who needed it. Denny was then told of someone who was cutting their firewood with a cordless sawzall and going through battery packs and blades like water. Denny gave him the chainsaw and he couldn't have been happier with it.


----------



## svk (Aug 17, 2016)

Any dates coming up for this? My Sundays are mostly open starting September 18th.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 19, 2016)

Had a few groups from my church up there, they want to see the bucking stand in use.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 19, 2016)

Hopefully after Labor Day we can get back at it!


----------



## svk (Oct 16, 2016)

Anything on the calendar yet?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm getting a group from my church to go up on Nov 12.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 13, 2016)

We had 14 from the church come up to Danbury on Saturday, plus 2 locals Denny had. No deliveries this weekend, but we got a lot of wood ranked up. In the first picture, the entire first two rows were done this weekend, and in the second picture, from the trees in the center to the right of the picture, 3 1/2 rows total.







Also got the last of the "Wood Mountain" ready to be ranked up later.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 13, 2016)

This was also at Denny's but not in use Saturday. Built by some locals, this processor was mostly built from the best parts from old farm equipment and other sources and powered by a old inline 6 cyl. Has a adjustable wedge and a hydraulic-powered chainsaw. The elevator is powered by a hydraulic motor using the processor's hydraulic system. Denny said the locals that built it come over and run it weekends here and there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2017)

BUMP

For those of you who didn't know-I had myself a heart attack on Dec 12th. Feeling much better now and with the lack of snow was wondering who could make it to Denny's in the near future? With 2 shops to run on Saturdays-Sundays work better for Chris, Dave, Todd and myself. Feb 19th is out for me-otherwise Feb is wide open. Ideas???


----------



## svk (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear but glad to hear you are up and about.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 9, 2017)

Let me know a date and I will try to make it (will leave the battery saws at home if they might mess your ticker!).

Hope you are feeling better.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sundays work for me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 10, 2017)

Feb 12th or 26th?????????????


----------



## Beefie (Jan 10, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Feb 12th or 26th?????????????



I want to get up by you folks for another charity cut. I'm recovering from rotator cuff surgery and I'm out of commission till late February at the earliest. Then it will be light duty. Keep me informed on future cuts. 

Boyd you take it easy, we can't have you going out again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2017)

This sounds fun!


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 13, 2017)

The 26th is better for me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 27, 2017)

Sunday Feb 26th is the day! This gives everyone a months notice that we will be "working the woodpile" for Denny! If someone can bring a loader to feed the cutting stand Chris and I will make sure the elevator is up and running!


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 28, 2017)

It's on my calendar.


----------



## hayboy (Jan 28, 2017)

We do a firewood ministry in Pickens Co Alabama. Saturday after Thanksgiving we {approx 125 men and women, a lot of cooking and eating} split and hauled 124 pickup loads to the needy. Wood is donated by local logging co, which they cut in lenghts, with 6/8 spliters of all makes, we do the rest. Next date is Feb 11.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 29, 2017)

IN OTHER NEWS-There will be a charity cut at Trade Lake Lutheran Church on Sat Feb 18th. Their mens group work closely with Denny to provide wood for people in need in western Burnett County. They have 2 semi loads of logs to cut, split, and stack for next seasons wood supply. Cut site is south and east of Grantsburg about 10 miles.........


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 13, 2017)

ROLL CALL!
Who is going to be able to make the scene on the 26th? Denny and Barb would like a head count-they never want to be short of food and goodies for the crew!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 13, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> Who is going to be able to make the scene on the 26th? Denny and Barb would like a head count-they never want to be short of food and goodies for the crew!


Philbert is planning on attending!

Philbert


----------



## kdeerpark (Feb 13, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> Who is going to be able to make the scene on the 26th? Denny and Barb would like a head count-they never want to be short of food and goodies for the crew!


Planning on attending,any more info on Sat. 18


----------



## 5R-INC (Feb 13, 2017)

I will be there. Maybe an extra or two with me too. Skidsteer if needed.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 14, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> Planning on attending,any more info on Sat. 18


Starting around 8am. Trade Lake Lutheran is located on County Road Z just west of 48. We are planning on our regular Saturday morning breakfast at OPC in St Croix Falls at 6.
It will be nice to see you again Kevin!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 14, 2017)

5R-INC said:


> I will be there. Maybe an extra or two with me too. Skidsteer if needed.


Skiddy would be awesome Duane!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 14, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> Planning on attending,any more info on Sat. 18


I've been battling side effects of my heart meds lately. Light headedness and dizziness. No saw operating THIS weekend-hopefully by the 26th I'll be good to go. Plenty of splitting to keep me busy the 18th!!


----------



## old guy (Feb 14, 2017)

I might come up just to harrass Kevin.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 14, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> Who is going to be able to make the scene on the 26th? Denny and Barb would like a head count-they never want to be short of food and goodies for the crew!



I'll be there, should have an extra coming along. I'll give him a call this week to make sure he's coming with.


----------



## kdeerpark (Feb 15, 2017)

old guy said:


> I might come up just to harrass Kevin.


I'll take your cane.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 15, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> I'll take your cane.


Now THAT'S not loving!!


----------



## kevin j (Feb 16, 2017)

25th is out, but I am planning on this weekend 18th. Still as planned and noted above? 
Anyone metro wants a ride with me pm me.


----------



## old guy (Feb 16, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> I'll take your cane.


Oh!, now I'm skeered.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 17, 2017)

kevin j said:


> 25th is out, but I am planning on this weekend 18th. Still as planned and noted above?
> Anyone metro wants a ride with me pm me.


Plans are still a go-Some of us will be at Our Place Café in St Croix Falls around 0600 Sat.


----------



## dieselfitter (Feb 17, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> Who is going to be able to make the scene on the 26th? Denny and Barb would like a head count-they never want to be short of food and goodies for the crew!


I'm planning on attending.


5R-INC said:


> I will be there. Maybe an extra or two with me too. Skidsteer if needed.


I'm hoping you would bring the skidsteer. Andy's needs some pin and bushing work and I have mine for sale.


WetGunPowder said:


> I've been battling side effects of my heart meds lately. *Light headedness and dizziness*. No saw operating THIS weekend-hopefully by the 26th I'll be good to go. Plenty of splitting to keep me busy the 18th!!


even more so than usual?


----------



## kevin j (Feb 17, 2017)

e still a go-Some of us will be at Our Place Café in St Croix Falls around 0600 Sat.

thks, but since retirement I have tried to avoid the '4am at the truck' events when no longer forced upon me. soo you tomorrow


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 18, 2017)

MANY hands made for light work today! Thanks to Duane, John, Kevin and Kevinj for the help!! Good work and good fellowship for a good cause!


----------



## kevin j (Feb 18, 2017)

it was an impressive operation. I think six skid steers a processor three or four splitters maybe 30 people and a dozen people with malls splitting also great donuts great food 
they said 20 full cords CSS and 100 cords waiting for next werkend. 
great people and fun.


----------



## old guy (Feb 19, 2017)

That's the most Fiskars I've seen in one place.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 20, 2017)

More Fiskars than Norway?

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Feb 20, 2017)

Philbert said:


> More Fiskars than Norway?
> 
> Philbert


I think so, everything I saw was Fiskars.


----------



## svk (Feb 20, 2017)

Do people from Norway like Fiskars?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 24, 2017)

Just got back in the loop-Plans are breakfast in Siren at 7AM then off to Denny's from there. Got the fuel tank and a new belt for the elevator-I'll try to get over there after work in Grantsburg tomorrow and make sure it's good to go on Sunday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 24, 2017)

Glad to see the snow missed us-Just got to get readjusted to the 25 degree weather......................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 25, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Glad to see the snow missed us-Just got to get readjusted to the 25 degree weather......................



Want some snow? Got at least a foot here yesterday, plenty to go around.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make it tomorrow - coming down with something . . . .

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 25, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Want some snow? Got at least a foot here yesterday, plenty to go around.


It's in a good place-you can keep it right where it's at!


----------



## old guy (Feb 25, 2017)

Gonna have to beg off tomorrow, I tweaked my lower back on Fri., nothing serious but I don't wanna mess with it.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 26, 2017)

Pictures from today's work.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 26, 2017)

A few more.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow! Looks like Denny is going pro!

Sorry that I could not make it. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pics Grizz. Good to see everyone again yesterday-Like always, much was done but still much more to do. with the weather cooperating and open schedules for the month of March, we will be returning to Denny's next Sunday March 5th! So those who missed the fun can join us again next Sunday!!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 4, 2017)

Are we going to be meeting in Siren Sunday morning again this week?


----------



## kevin j (Mar 4, 2017)

denny's address?


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 4, 2017)

I won't be attending tomorrow. I had some guests form out of town this week and am trying to catch up on some projects.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2017)

Second verse just like the first! Gary's Rude Café at 0700.


kevin j said:


> denny's address?


7526 Hayden Lake Road Danbury WI


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2017)

Another successful day in the great white north! Delivered 3 huge dump trailers of outdoor boiler wood and got a ton more cut split and piled-ready for stacking. Thanks to all who helped-Grizz should be posting pics later!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 6, 2017)

If I can line up a skidsteer or two we will try to make it to Denny's again next Sunday. Talked with Denny and we have come up with a game plan to completely change the layout of the operation and try to make it much more organized. We got one area cleaned up yesterday and the transformation will start there. I don't think we will be using the cutting stand-felling trees and cleaning up more of the half done projects will be the plan.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 6, 2017)

Pictures from yesterday. Somehow took more pictures this week despite running 6-8 tanks of gas through the saws.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 6, 2017)

Last bunch.


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 6, 2017)

That's a lot of firewood !!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks again Grizz for another bunch of pics!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 6, 2017)

PLANS FOR THIS WEEKEND
Duane and Dan are both on board with their skidsteers. We may have some issues with frozen ground later this week-but if we can finish cleaning up all the half done jobs and get them piled together, we can move all the processing to the back of the work area and FINALLY get some much needed organizing in the operation. Many hands make for light work-whoever can make it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 6, 2017)

Hope to haul a couple more dump trailer loads of the oddball stuff out and get rid of it!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 8, 2017)

Scored another elevator today. It is shorter and narrower than the other. Needs tires and a good lube job. It is pto driven-got a good idea how to drive it!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 10, 2017)

Low temp of 6 degrees on Sunday morning with a high around 25. Don't think mud will be an issue this weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 11, 2017)

Had some things change on me so unfortunately I won't be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 11, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Had some things change on me so unfortunately I won't be able to make it this weekend.


No problem Grizz-catch ya next time!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead tonight-hate to have anyone an hour late for breakfast in Siren!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks to all that helped out yesterday! We had no photographer hence no pictures this time. Frozen ground threw a wrench in our cleanup plans-but we're down to just a handful of small jobs left to do. Denny needs to get in the stacking mode and have someone in to dig out the stumps left from thinning out the dead oaks. Special thanks to Kevin and Duane, who have spent the last 4 weekends helping us get so much accomplished for this great cause!!


----------



## kdeerpark (Mar 13, 2017)

You were there also Boyd!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like you guys got a lot done over the three weekends!

Sorry I was unable to attend. Spent time in New Orleans and North Central Illinos doing some tornado clean up. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 13, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> You were there also Boyd!


How long will the wife have you in the doghouse this time????


----------



## kdeerpark (Mar 13, 2017)

She's doing better or she just gave up.


----------



## kdeerpark (Mar 13, 2017)

Boyd when is Outdoor Power big day?


----------



## wendell (Mar 13, 2017)

kdeerpark said:


> Boyd when is Outdoor Power big day?


April 8th


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 13, 2017)

wendell said:


> April 8th


Glad to see it is on your calendar Wendell-we can celebrate your birthday then!


----------



## wendell (Mar 13, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Glad to see it is on your calendar Wendell-we can celebrate your birthday then!


I wish I could make it. Already have plans that can't be changed that weekend. But since it's not my birthday, I guess I won't miss too much.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 28, 2017)

Open House at our Dresser store is April 8th. All are welcome to attend!

Thinking of going to Denny's the next day. Any takers???


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 29, 2017)

I plan on making it to both events.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 29, 2017)

My brother Brad is on board to bring his mini excavator up to dig out stumps!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 29, 2017)

I plan on comming Saturday, I try to make it Sunday.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Open House at our Dresser store is April 8th.


Enjoyable Open House as usual at Boyd's, yesterday: familiar faces, food, reps to pester, . . . . (sorry I could not make today's charity cut)



Old birds on the porch . . .



Fun stuff in the store . . .




Classics . . .




Humble proprietors . . . .

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Apr 9, 2017)

I knew I forgot something yesterday. 

Looks like a good time as usual!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks to all who made it to the shop on Saturday! Didn't have a lot of time to shoot the breeze with everyone-hopefully you accomplished that among yourselves!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 10, 2017)

Another awesome day at Denny's yesterday! Duane transformed his skidsteer into a mini-dozer and was a stump digging wrecking machine!! Denny has a local excavator coming in to load out all the stumps and brush. FINALLY got the place organized and looking presentable! Thanks again to all who contribute to help this great cause!


----------



## old guy (Apr 10, 2017)

Up early again I see.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 10, 2017)

old guy said:


> Up early again I see.


Fell asleep early last night for some odd reason..........


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 11, 2017)

We need to schedule another work day at Denny's before it gets hot. One more day of clean up is still needed.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2017)

Iowa GTG is April 21-22. How about the 23rd or 30th?


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 11, 2017)

Either one will work for me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2017)

Those not going to Iowa can join us at Denny's on Sunday! hopefully one more day of clean up work and the place will be set up for good!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 28, 2017)

Trying to put together a crew again for May 7th. Still a small amount of clean up left. But many standing dead oaks to cut and stumps to remove.....................


----------



## dieselfitter (May 4, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 5, 2017)

I should be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 5, 2017)

Will be in touch on who else can make it.


----------



## Philbert (May 5, 2017)

Sorry guys. Out of town. 

Philbert


----------



## kevin j (May 5, 2017)

out of town also


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 6, 2017)

Looks like this is a no-go for this weekend. we will try to get back there at a later date.........................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 4, 2017)

Talked to Denny over the weekend. He asked if we could put tighter a crew to finish the clean up. We have a few more dead trees to remove and stumps to dig. It will cost him the same amount for Hopkins to haul away the stumps-and he would like to have a full truck load when they pick them up. Thinking MAYBE Sunday June 25th? Start early and easily be done by noon. A cookout and safety meeting to follow....


----------



## 5R-INC (Jun 5, 2017)

Count me in.


----------



## kevin j (Jun 6, 2017)

on the calendar. kcj


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 11, 2017)

Denny may need help moving some furniture from storage to the Interfaith garage sale sight when we're done on the 25th........


----------



## kevin j (Jun 17, 2017)

kevin j said:


> on the calendar. kcj



Oops, I'm out. Oldest granddaughter (of 6) 6th birthday party.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 22, 2017)

Should be good to go for Sunday. Breakfast in Siren at 0700-then off to Denny's!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 23, 2017)

Philbert is planning on being there. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 25, 2017)

WOODYARD CLEAN-UP IS FINALLY COMPLETE!

It is amazing what can be done with a few pieces of equipment (and skilled operators that run them!) Thanks to 5R, pele, Grizz, Philbert, kdeerpark and a bunch of non AS members today! Six big dump trailers of wood delivered and close to 30 trees cut and stumps removed. Philbert and Grizz should have pictures to post. The woodyard actually looks impressive now!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 25, 2017)

Roger can sure make that HOE dance!!!

Thanks for posting Grizz!!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 26, 2017)

+1 - it wasn't just the equipment, it was the operators! The place really looks transformed.

A few more pics:


Dropping of the stump (like New Year's Eve in Danbury I guess . . . )



Funny sign to see at a firewood place?



Processor



Measuring sticks for volunteer cutters.



Most powerful battery powered saw there today!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jul 13, 2017)

*Chainsaw Races July 22!!!*

Just a reminder - Organized by the Redneck Chainsaw Racers (via the 'Dodgegeeks'), Low key, lots of fun:

July 22, 2017

"5th annual event at the Chicago county Fair at Rush City - we hope to see you all there! It is always a good time and everyone is invited to come and play. 

This year, we will have classes for stock, woods ported, and new this year will be an additional unlimited class. We might try a few different things to keep everyone on their toes. 

Please plan to arrive between 2 & 3 if you are racing- this allows time to sign in, get our classes put together, and have time to chat a bit before getting started. If you're not there before 3, you will have to park in general parking as the parade will have begun. The fair schedule says 430 start, but we pretty much start whenever the parade ends. 430 is a good time to plan on if you're there to spectate only! If you can make it - great, if you can let us know, even better! Thanks- we look forward to seeing you there!"

Here's a link to the website for the fair schedule...http://www.chisagocountyfair.org/fair-schedule.html

Also on the Redneck Saw Racers Facebook Page.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 13, 2017)

Wood yard is cleaned and organized. Lean-to built to keep equipment out of the weather. 5R is going to do some maintenance and repair on the cutting stand. Five more loads of logs delivered for processing. All we need is a killing frost and a date to start cutting again! how is everyones October schedule looking?????


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2017)

Talked to Denny-Thinking Oct 15th or 22nd for working the woodpile. November is a bad month with hunting. Maybe another Sunday in early December (weather permitting). With the new layout we should be able to run 4 splitters and two elevators. I truly think that in two days we can process enough wood for next season. Questions? Comments or snide remarks??????


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 26, 2017)

I think the 15th should work for me and Sarah. Hope the weather cooperates for us.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 26, 2017)

andydodgegeek said:


> I think the 15th should work for me and Sarah. Hope the weather cooperates for us.


Forgot about my sons birthday on the 22nd. sounds like the 15th is better for a majority of people-15TH IT SHALL BE!!!!


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 26, 2017)

I will be there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 28, 2017)

5R and I cased the operation last night. Going to do some work on the cutting stand and Adam's elevator next Saturday. Should have 2 elevators and 4 splitters set up to keep 2 cutters busy!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 28, 2017)

Gonna need the skidsteer bucket to get you up there John!!


----------



## old guy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll close my eyes.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 8, 2017)

5R and I are headed to Danbury to prep for next Sunday.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 8, 2017)

Have a family event, so probably won't make it. Sorry. 

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 8, 2017)

Bucking stand and two elavators are set up and ready. Going to need lots of hands to man 4 splitters and saws. The wood yard is looking good.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2017)

5R-INC said:


> Bucking stand and two elavators are set up and ready. Going to need lots of hands to man 4 splitters and saws. The wood yard is looking good.


By my estimation we'll need about 15 bodies to "git 'er dun!"


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 9, 2017)

People from church group from here have been asking about a trip up to Danbury this fall, but that won't be until early November before deer season. (that seems to be the only time that works for everyone in my area) Hopefully we can make a mountain of wood now to keep them busy then.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> People from church group from here have been asking about a trip up to Danbury this fall, but that won't be until early November before deer season. (that seems to be the only time that works for everyone in my area) Hopefully we can make a mountain of wood now to keep them busy then.


2 elevators=2 mountains of wood!


----------



## kevin j (Oct 9, 2017)

I am planning on Sunday.
Breakfast meeting? Time and place?
And directions again to Denny's. I've only been there once.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 10, 2017)

Breakfast at [email protected]'s Rude Café on Main Street in Siren. Denny's is located at 7528 Hayden Lake RD Danbury. Approximately 3/4 mile west off Hwy 35-Wisconsin Hwy 35 that is!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2017)

Looks like mud boots are in order today!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks to all that helped yesterday. Don't know if you guys are working me harder or I'm just getting older-Think it might be alittle of both! Grizz and Sara were both taking pictures, hopefully they will post them soon. We may try to do something again in the first part of November (less the Minnesota hunters!) and will for sure plan on the 3rd of December to "work the woodpile"


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2017)

Great photos Grizz!

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 16, 2017)

Added 2 pictures from the start of the day to the first post. Seems they got put into a different "file" on my memory card. (Blasted technology)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting Grizz. Sara's photos are on Facebook-Redneck Saw Racers or the Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett Co page.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2017)

Talked to both 5R and Denny-Plans are to "work the woodpile" again on Nov 5th. All the Minnesota deer hunters will have a pass-and we will be ahead of hunting season in Sconnie. If we can process the rest of the logs on the east side of the driveway it will get us out from behind the 8 ball if by chance the weather turns bad.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2017)

Roll Call!
Denny has a good idea how many non AS members are going to be in attendance but would like a estimate on total number of people to plan for....................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 2, 2017)

I plan on being there.


----------



## old guy (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like I better come up.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry, still cleaning up from my last cut (a few weeks ago, up north). 

Philbert


----------



## kevin j (Nov 3, 2017)

No for me.
Surgery today.
Week or two out I should be fine to go. and I don't deer hunt.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 4, 2017)

kevin j said:


> No for me.
> Surgery today.
> Week or two out I should be fine to go. and I don't deer hunt.


Hope it was nothing serious and that everything went well.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 4, 2017)

don't know yet. Biopsy. I think it went well though.
Sounds like a really nice day for tomorrow


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 6, 2017)

Things went well yesterday-tho we could of used about 5 more sets of hands! Looks like Dec 3rd is the next cut day (weather permitting!)


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 6, 2017)

Pictures from Sunday.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 6, 2017)

More from Sunday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks to all AS members who made it on Sunday. Thanks for sharing the pics Grizz!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2017)

Great pics! Thanks Grizz.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 11, 2017)

Had a group of 5 from the church, plus Denny, Wendy and 1 local today over at the woodlot. We got all the remaining wood in the piles under the elevators from the bucking stand and the processor stacked on pallets today.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 13, 2017)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Had a group of 5 from the church, plus Denny, Wendy and 1 local today over at the woodlot. We got all the remaining wood in the piles under the elevators from the bucking stand and the processor stacked on pallets today.


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!!!!!!

Guess we better get back at it on Dec 3rd and make some more wood mountains!!!

Pele 55 acquired another PTO driven elevator over the weekend-just got to figure out how to get it from New Richmond to Danbury!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 14, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!!!!!!



Would you believe me if I didn't remember to take any?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 20, 2017)

Successfully moved my daughter to Phoenix last week. Now time to plan "working the woodpile" on Dec 3rd!


----------



## old guy (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm in the Rio Grande valley rite now, I'll try to get back by then.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 28, 2017)

looks like highs in the 40's all week-should be great weather on Sunday!


----------



## old guy (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll be leaving the Brownsville Texas area Thursday morning,so I should get there in time. nothing but palm trees & mesquite down here.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 28, 2017)

old guy said:


> I'll be leaving the Brownsville Texas area Thursday morning,so I should get there in time. nothing but palm trees & mesquite down here.


Safe travels John! Hope to see you on Sunday.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry guys, have a training session on Sunday. Looks like a great day for it!

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 28, 2017)

I will be there with a few extras and the skid steer.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 29, 2017)

Planning on it. Should be great weather.


----------



## old guy (Dec 2, 2017)

Just put on 1516 miles in two days, another 200 miles just isn't in the cards, gonna beg off Sunday, gotta rest.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks to all who helped yesterday! The log pile on the east side of the drive is GONE! and we put a dent in the pile on the west side. Looks like we may have killed a few pieces of equipment-but there's more where they came from! Denny said they delivered the 205th load of wood for 2017 on Saturday-and he wanted me to let everyone know if could not be done without our help.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 4, 2017)

Pictures from yesterday.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2017)

Really looks professional!

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the pics grizz. The crew was incredible Sunday! Not enough wood ready for next year yet. Going to have to proses more before spring


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 5, 2017)

5R-INC said:


> Thanks for the pics grizz. The crew was incredible Sunday! Not enough wood ready for next year yet. Going to have to proses more before spring


If you look back to the pictures from mid October it is amazing how much wood was processed in only 3 days!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2017)

WetGunPowder said:


> If you look back to the pictures from mid October it is amazing how much wood was processed in only 3 days!!


The operation has grown a bit from a few guys with Fiskars' . . . !

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 5, 2017)

The weather was just warm enough so 5R could clean up and grade the whole yard. Thanks Duane!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 5, 2017)

The weather was perfect. And a huge thank you to all the incredible hard workers that make this charity a reality!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 8, 2018)

Talked to Denny today-Totals for 2017-228 loads of firewood delivered to 92 different families in Burnett and northern Polk counties!

And 11 loads allready delivered in 2018!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like win or lose for the Vikings this weekend that we will be going to Denny's on Sunday Jan 21st. we will work on the pile of wood that will not go on the bucking stand and burn some brush piles.

But if the Queens win this week Duane may cut out early !!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2018)

For those who can make it-Barb says it's Denny's 70th birthday on Jan 25th. She would like to surprise him with lunch out at the Log Cabin Store for all who can make it!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 17, 2018)

High temp of 33 degrees for Sunday. Gonna be a good day Tater!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 20, 2018)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow. Next time for sure.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 22, 2018)

No pictures from yesterday-But lots of work completed! Thanks to all who made it! 5R's snow bucket on the BOBCAT with tracks was a lifesaver. Except for a frozen brush pile full of snow that wouldn't burn, it was a perfect day to help this great charity!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2018)

BUMP

Denny has exhausted his supply of dry wood for the season. One or two days of spring processing should have him set for the fall. 5R and I were thinking about April 8th and again on April 22nd.

Any thoughts, comments or smart azz input is appreciated?!?!?!!!!


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 22, 2018)

I hope to make it over there sometime.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> I hope to make it over there sometime.


How far east are you?
Would be nice to have you stop by!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 22, 2018)

Will try to make it if I can.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 22, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> How far east are you?
> Would be nice to have you stop by!



Google says 155 miles to Grantsburg


----------



## Philbert (Mar 22, 2018)

About 107 miles each way for me.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 28, 2018)

April 8th is a go. 22nd TBD.........


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 28, 2018)

As far as I know I am planning on coming both the 8th and 22nd (if the 22nd happens). Need to clean the cobwebs out of some of the saws for the Iowa GTG.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 28, 2018)

When's the Iowa GTG? 

Link to thread?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> BUMP
> 
> Denny has exhausted his supply of dry wood for the season. One or two days of spring processing should have him set for the fall. 5R and I were thinking about April 8th and again on April 22nd.
> 
> Any thoughts, comments or smart azz input is appreciated?!?!?!!!!



Why does it have to be on a Sunday? Harder for us long distance guys to make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 29, 2018)

The only reason we usually work the wood pile on Sundays is Boyd and his crew work at the shop on Saturdays. He always brings 3-4 guys and a splitter or two so we try to work around his schedule the best we can. Would sure enjoy if you could make it up here again Beefie. Ever need a place to crash there’s always room at my place.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 1, 2018)

Looking like Mother Nature threw a wrench in the fan for next Sunday's plans................................


----------



## Philbert (Apr 1, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looking like Mother Nature threw a wrench in the fan for next Sunday's plans................................


???

Is that a hard '_no-go_', or a '_stay tuned_'? 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll check in with Denny tomorrow. With no warm weather for the coming week-I'm thinking no-go. But stay tuned.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 3, 2018)

WAAAAAY too much snow to process any firewood any time soon..........................


----------



## Philbert (Apr 3, 2018)

Bummer.

Thanks for the update

We got about 6 inches here today. But it could melt quick.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 3, 2018)

Philbert said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> ...


15" at Denny's PLUS todays dumping.

Doesn't look like it is going to warm up any time soon...................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 4, 2018)

Got 4-5 inches here. Weatherguessers saying maybe 50 by next Wednesday, but possibility of more snow Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 10, 2018)

If Mother Nature keeps misbehaving we won't get back into the woodpile til May...................


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2018)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got 4-5 inches here. Weatherguessers saying maybe 50 by next Wednesday, but possibility of more snow Sunday night/Monday morning.


I just saw a map that had 17" for central Wisconsin. Have fun!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 10, 2018)

HA HA you funny man Wendell


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm being serious. Actually, its even worse. It says 23.6 right over Grantsburg.


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2018)

OK, so maybe not quite over Grantsburg.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 11, 2018)

Old Man Winter: the turd that WON'T flush!


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2018)

wendell said:


> OK, so maybe not quite over Grantsburg.


Bump from Boca Raton, FL.


----------



## jackjcc (Apr 11, 2018)

It’s been updated and looks worse for Minnesota now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super44 (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh my!! I might need to get my stuck snowmobile off the snow pile for another ride?? I did get my pole saw out today and tweak a big dead elm in my yard so it will go the right way when I drop it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 13, 2018)

Mix of rain, sleet, and snow at the moment. Time will tell what tonight and tomorrow brings..................


----------



## Philbert (Apr 13, 2018)

Open house still on at your place?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry Boyd. Weather is too . . .(well, you know!)

Make up day?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 15, 2018)

Open House went off as scheduled-Mother Nature is in control of the woodcutting schedule...............................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks like Mother Nature MAY BE loosening her grip on Old Man Winter. We are going to shoot for Sunday April 29th to work the woodpile for Denny. He has delivered over 60 loads of wood since Jan 1-most of it was wood that was for this fall.... So we need to replenish that pile and still need more for next year. I know the Iowa GTG is going on-hopefully we can get a big enough crew together to run the cutting stand.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 26, 2018)

Will there be an additional weekend cut yet this spring? I suppose it depends on turnout and production on Sunday.

I can’t make this weekend, but just finished up (tonight) building a unique, folding, stowable, car transportable splitter with separate power unit. First testing will be next week, but I’d love to get more time on it. Not big, but fast. 4 + 3 seconds cycle time.

On another totally unrelated topic, I have been involved in a wheelchair/walker/cruthces/canes ministry so if anyone has chairs to donate please pm me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin j said:


> Will there be an additional weekend cut yet this spring? I suppose it depends on turnout and production on Sunday.
> 
> I can’t make this weekend, but just finished up (tonight) building a unique, folding, stowable, car transportable splitter with separate power unit. First testing will be next week, but I’d love to get more time on it. Not big, but fast. 4 + 3 seconds cycle time.
> 
> On another totally unrelated topic, I have been involved in a wheelchair/walker/cruthces/canes ministry so if anyone has chairs to donate please pm me.


You are correct-our work schedule will be dictated by how much we get done on Sunday. Don't worry-We've never ran out of wood to cut.


YET!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2018)

Off to Denny's....................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks to all who made the scene today at Denny's! Did not think we were going to have a very big crew but was surprised by who all showed up! Not sure how much wood we cut but kdeerpark ran at least a dozen tanks of fuel thru all our saws! Philbert was the chosen photographer-hopefully pictures are coming..................


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Philbert was the chosen photographer-hopefully pictures are coming..................


Yeah, it's always the good looking one who has to take the photos . . . .

PICTURES OF THE CUTTING APPARATUS
(stacks shown at lunch break)




















Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2018)

FOLKS














Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2018)

LOTS OF WOOD DONE (OVER SEVERAL SESSIONS): LOTS MORE TO CUT, SPLIT, AND STACK













Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2018)

Denny mentioned that he has some offers of trees / logs that he is unable to take advantage of. Maybe on a future date we set up 'strike teams' - 3 to 5 guys with a truck, a trailer, a wheelbarrow, and saws. Go to the addresses assigned, buck the logs, and bring the rounds back in the trailer to the Interfaith site for splitting. Do not have to contract with a log hauler.

Just a thought. Might be something different. Save him the cost of buying some of the wood.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 19, 2018)

News mentioned flooding near Danbury. Denny and Barb's place OK?

Philbert


----------



## old guy (Jun 20, 2018)

They'r on high ground,they should be ok. I've been to the Radigan dam many times, the first time was in 61 when I trapped beaver up there, the dam was out then too.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 20, 2018)

old guy said:


> They'r on high ground,they should be ok. I've been to the Radigan dam many times, the first time was in 61 when I trapped beaver up there, the dam was out then too.


How come I have no problem imagining you trapping beaver . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 20, 2018)

Denny is quite a ways from the St Croix River. The majority of the heavy rains were to the north of him..................


----------



## super44 (Jun 20, 2018)

Philbert said:


> How come I have no problem imagining you trapping beaver . . . ?
> 
> Philbert


 LOL, Oldguy lived just up the road from me for a few years. I can see him trapping beaver but the beaver would have a couple caps in it's ass before he was done with it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 27, 2018)

With winter approaching it's time to "work the woodpile" again for Interfaith. With winter lasting until mid April this year Denny delivered about 40% of the wood we had ear marked for this season. And with no Spring this year no wood got processed before it turned warm. We are attempting to put crews together on both Sept 9th and 16th to try to at least replenish what was delivered and hopefully it will be dry enough to burn after the first of the year. Alot of the logs are in the 10-16" diameter range so it should be quick processing if we can get a good crew together.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 27, 2018)

The only thing I see missing is a giant pot of beef stew simmering. Or macaroni it's a high carb day.

This is great you guys are helping others.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 27, 2018)

Huskybill said:


> The only thing I see missing is a giant pot of beef stew simmering. Or macaroni it's a high carb day.
> 
> This is great you guys are helping others.


We never go hungry-That's for sure!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 8, 2018)

Breakfast at 0700 in Siren then off to the woodpile tomorrow.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 10, 2018)

Some pictures from yesterday.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 10, 2018)

The piles of wood split. The first picture was about lunchtime, the 2nd one of what the processor did was at the end of the day. But it gives you an idea of what can be done in a day.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 10, 2018)

Good days work with a small but energetic crew.

Duane and I will be doing some clean up work late Wednesday afternoon/evening with his Skiddie-Then back at it again next Sunday.....................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 13, 2018)

We are planning on going straight to the woodpile on Sunday morning. With 80 degree weather forecasted we will start at Denny's at 0700 and go until the weather is too demanding.


----------



## 5R-INC (Sep 13, 2018)

See you all Sunday


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 14, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> We are planning on going straight to the woodpile on Sunday morning. With 80 degree weather forecasted we will start at Denny's at 0700 and go until the weather is too demanding.



Is "Interfaith Caregivers" a 501(c)3 non-profit organization?


----------



## kevin j (Sep 14, 2018)

Planning on attending, ETA about 8am

I will bring a splitter 

I built a new folding, compact, mini-splitter last spring. 3-1/2 seconds out, 2-1/2 seconds back.
Only have about 6 hours on it, so love to get more time on it. Should whistle through that 8-12 inch oak as fast as people can keep up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 14, 2018)

Hinerman said:


> Is "Interfaith Caregivers" a 501(c)3 non-profit organization?


Yes they are. Why do you ask?


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 14, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Yes they are. Why do you ask?



We did a lot of charity cuts in MO for a 501c3 org. I could write off miles, meals, and hotels (on my taxes) for that reason. You can write off other stuff too. The organization gave me a letter at the end of the year with the dates I participated.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 16, 2018)

Great job today by all who helped today. Started at 0700 and shut it down at noon. 90 degree temps this afternoon-but it sounds like cooler weather is on it's way later this week. Looking to try and get together again a couple of times in October-Maybe do a Saturday workday for those who can't make it on a Sunday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 16, 2018)

kevin j said:


> Planning on attending, ETA about 8am
> 
> I will bring a splitter
> 
> ...


That little splitter was AWESOME! The perfect machine for the job!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pictures from this Sunday.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 17, 2018)

The combined totals from last weekend and this weekend from the cutting stand and the processor.





Kevin j's splitter.


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 17, 2018)

Hinerman said:


> We did a lot of charity cuts in MO for a 501c3 org. I could write off miles, meals, and hotels (on my taxes) for that reason. You can write off other stuff too. The organization gave me a letter at the end of the year with the dates I participated.


sweet! now all I need is some income to claim it against.


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 18, 2018)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> The combined totals from last weekend and this weekend from the cutting stand and the processor.
> 
> View attachment 675514
> View attachment 675516
> ...


That splitter is very impressive. Nice, fast cycle.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 2, 2018)

WOW! What a change in the weather! Plans are to head to Denny's the last 2 weekends in October. I need to line up another skidsteer to work with Roger and his mini excavator so we can put a crew together that will work on cleaning up the dead oak trees that are standing on Denny's property. Maybe do a Saturday? Oct 27th? For people that Sunday's do not fit their schedules.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2018)

The plan is to hit the woodpile on Sunday Oct 21st and again on the 28th. Saturday Oct 27th TBD>


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger is on board for the 28th.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 17, 2018)

Sunday is a go-0700 in Siren for breakfast...............


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 17, 2018)

Planning on arriving onsite at 8:00


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks to all who helped yesterday! It was by far our most productive day EVER! Weather was perfect, only minor glitches in equipment, and a crew that came to kick AZZ! Great to see many of the regular faces and great to meet some new volunteers too! We will be back at it this coming Sunday-another good day and we will have a good part of next seasons wood processed for this great charity!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 22, 2018)

Didn't get many pictures, but here they are.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like a chance it could rain tomorrow-but the plan is still a go......................


----------



## 5R-INC (Oct 27, 2018)

See ya all in the morning!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 28, 2018)

Looking like the rain will over around 0800. See you in Siren!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 29, 2018)

Another great day yesterday "working the woodpile"! Not sure if Grizz has pictures to post-but it was a very productive day helping this great charity. Plans are to hit it again on Nov 11th. We will try to focus on cleaning up all the misc piles before winter and also cut on the pile of logs that are just too big for the cutting stand.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 30, 2018)

Some pictures from Sunday.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 30, 2018)

griz you are up way before breakfast today.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 30, 2018)

kevin j said:


> griz you are up way before breakfast today.



Have to leave the house around 5 am to be at work before 6, and I forgot to post them yesterday (and when I was much more alert than at 4:39 am this morning)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking like next Sunday (Nov 11th) is a go. We will try to clean up the woodyard and then attack the big log pile as time permits. Denny does not know we are doing this so keep it on the down low if you have contact with him in the next week. That means that we will be on our own for lunch. Mary is making a roaster of her famous chili and we will provide the fixins for that. Bring along what you want to drink and maybe some break time goodies and we should be good to go!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2018)

Calling an audible for Sunday. Seeing it will be unseasonably cool I think we'll head to the Log Cabin Store in Danbury for lunch. I'll bring some air pots with coffee for break time and maybe a 55 gallon barrel to make a fire in for warmth.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Nov 7, 2018)

I'll bring cookies for break!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome to AS Gingrsnap!


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm planning on attending


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 9, 2018)

Did a driveby at Denny's today. About 3/4 of the wood we cut has been stacked and the misc pile is still a mess...........

And just enough snow to be a PITA...............

Anyone attending make sure you have a few extra pairs of gloves


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 11, 2018)

Awesome day today! Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 11, 2018)

+1
Great job today by great people! Got everything that was not in the log piles cut, split, and sorted. We attempted to do this without Denny knowing-but he and Barb returned about 20 minutes before we were finished. He was very surprised and very grateful to ALL of us who have helped with the wood we have processed for this winter and for what we have done for next year. When we were sweating it out in September I would never of guessed that only 8 weeks later that we have gotten so much done for this great charity! I sometimes feel like I'm always setting dates to cut and then expecting you to show up. Everyone who has helped are truly great assets to this operation and I am honored to call you my friends.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Nov 11, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> +1
> Great job today by great people! Got everything that was not in the log piles cut, split, and sorted. We attempted to do this without Denny knowing-but he and Barb returned about 20 minutes before we were finished. He was very surprised and very grateful to ALL of us who have helped with the wood we have processed for this winter and for what we have done for next year. When we were sweating it out in September I would never of guessed that only 8 weeks later that we have gotten so much done for this great charity! I sometimes feel like I'm always setting dates to cut and then expecting you to show up. Everyone who has helped are truly great assets to this operation and I am honored to call you my friends.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pictures from today. Lots of space in the middle is now been freed up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Ginger and Grizz. We should of taken a few before and after pics. But you can see that it"s all gone!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 22, 2018)

UPDATE FROM INTERFAITH

The Interfaith Board has authorized the purchase of a new 5X10 single axle hydraulic dump trailer for Denny to use for his firewood deliveries. This coupled to his newly purchased used truck should hopefully make his work much easier! We have started a fundraising campaign to help pay for the trailer and I'm happy to say that the Dresser Lions Club has pledged $1000.00 towards the cost of the trailer. If anyone would like to contribute (or know someone who would) checks can be made directly to Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County. A note in the memo line that it's for the heat a home trailer fund will will get the money in the correct hands. Thanks again to all who help this great charity and I hope your Thanksgiving Day has been a great one with your families and friends. WGP


----------



## Gingrsnap (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi Just wanted to let everyone know that I have submitted a grant request for Interfaith Caregivers (Heat-a-Home) Project through my work. I work for Weyerhaeuser and they have a large funding program for local charities for employees. We should know in a week or two if the grant request is accepted and funded. I will let you know as soon as I do. Fingers crossed that we receive a grant and can help support the trailer project!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 23, 2018)

Weather permitting we would like to "work the woodpile" one more time before the Christmas Holiday. Shooting for Dec 9th-again if mother nature approves. The size of the crew will dictate if we cut and split logs too big for the cutting stand or set the stand up and cut that way. I believe Denny and Barb would like to spread some Holiday Cheer among us for all that we have done in 2018.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 27, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> UPDATE FROM INTERFAITH
> 
> The Interfaith Board has authorized the purchase of a new 5X10 single axle hydraulic dump trailer for Denny to use for his firewood deliveries. This coupled to his newly purchased used truck should hopefully make his work much easier! We have started a fundraising campaign to help pay for the trailer and I'm happy to say that the Dresser Lions Club has pledged $1000.00 towards the cost of the trailer. If anyone would like to contribute (or know someone who would) checks can be made directly to Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County. A note in the memo line that it's for the heat a home trailer fund will will get the money in the correct hands. Thanks again to all who help this great charity and I hope your Thanksgiving Day has been a great one with your families and friends. WGP



Gingrsnap has set up a fundraiser for Giving Tuesday through FaceBook. FaceBook and Pay Pal are matching funds up to 7 Mil today only. You can find the donation site at this link.
https://www.facebook.com/donate/363836330847993/?fundraiser_source=external_url

This would be specifically for the Dump Trailer and a great way to get it funded.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks like Sunday Dec 9th is a go to hit the woodpile one more time. SSDD-breakfast in Siren at 0700 then off to the woodpile. Denny is chomping at the bit to show off his new trailer!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Dec 3, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like Sunday Dec 9th is a go to hit the woodpile one more time. SSDD-breakfast in Siren at 0700 then off to the woodpile. Denny is chomping at the bit to show off his new trailer!



I'm in for Sunday. Cookies or Cupcakes?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 4, 2018)

Gingrsnap said:


> I'm in for Sunday. Cookies or Cupcakes?


BOTH??????


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 5, 2018)

I am in for Sunday too. Bringing a few extras with too


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 5, 2018)

Can I get a reminder where the breakfast joint is? If my babysitter doesn't cancel I'll be there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Can I get a reminder where the breakfast joint is? If my babysitter doesn't cancel I'll be there.


Rude's Main Street Café is west off Hwy 35 in beautiful downtown Siren. Turn at the Pheasant Inn. Not sure if your coming from the north or the south.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks! Seeya then.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 7, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Thanks! Seeya then.


Looking like the weather will be just about perfect on Sunday!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks to all who made it happen today for Interfaith. We processed a lot of wood in a short amount of time! It was nice to meet Ryan'smiling. hopefully he liked the taste of the kool-aid and will back for another drink! Hopefully pictures from others will follow soon!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Dec 9, 2018)

Here are some pictures from today! Dave and I will need that photo from WetGunPowder tho.....no blackmail in the works!!


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 9, 2018)

The cookies were awesome. Thanks Gingersnap!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for posting the pics Gingrsnap! For some reason the breaktime picture you are referring to is MIA. Perhaps someone who used my phone to take pictures because her's was "dead" might know where the missing pictures ended up!!!!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Dec 10, 2018)

WetGunPowder: I promise I did not delete the photo. I was actually looking forward to seeing it! Dave and I had worked so hard in the morning we were getting rejuvenated for the next stint....guess we were the only ones that were going 110%......hmmmm. No seriously. I didn't delete it and loved working with such an awesome crew!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 10, 2018)

Pictures from Sunday starting from the first break.




The woodpile by the first break.




Back to work.












The pile at the end of the day. Denny had some helpers show up and start to stack some of it while we were working.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 10, 2018)

The new truck and dump trailer for the Heat-A-Home project.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 12, 2018)

Heat a Home Trailer Fundraising Update

Dresser Lions Club $1000.00
Siren Lions Club $500.00
Rude's Café $500.00 - this is the café that we always have breakfast at
Squirrels Unlimited $1000.00-this is a group out of Grantsburg
Giving Tuesday online fundraiser $735.00 with the possibility of a $500 match

Total to date $3735.00!!!!! Plus any donations that went straight to Interfaith.
It goes without saying that Denny and Barb are overwhelmed with joy about our efforts to pull this off. Thanks to all who have gave during this giving season!

WGP


----------



## wendell (Dec 12, 2018)

You have a Squirrels Unlimited?!?

Isn't that already the case? LOL


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 15, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Heat a Home Trailer Fundraising Update
> 
> Dresser Lions Club $1000.00
> Siren Lions Club $500.00
> ...


Bushy Tails Chapter?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 16, 2018)

Update to update the update!!
Dan Tronrud (owner of Osceola Auto Body and Denny's Auto of Osceola) dropped off a check for $500 and Yellow Lake Lutheran Church has donated $2000 towards the trailer fund!
Looks like trailer #2 is in the works!!!!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 17, 2018)

That is awesome!!! Thank you to all that have given to this incredible organization.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Dec 20, 2018)

Gingrsnap said:


> Hi Just wanted to let everyone know that I have submitted a grant request for Interfaith Caregivers (Heat-a-Home) Project through my work. I work for Weyerhaeuser and they have a large funding program for local charities for employees. We should know in a week or two if the grant request is accepted and funded. I will let you know as soon as I do. Fingers crossed that we receive a grant and can help support the trailer project!




Great News! Weyerhaeuser has awarded Interfaith Caregivers (Heat-a-Home) a grant for $500.00!! This is a program called the WAVEs Employee Volunteer Grant program. Weyerhaeuser is very community minded and supports it's employees with volunteer efforts. I submitted this grant request in the end of November and received notice just yesterday of the award!.. The award letter says that Interfaith should receive the check in 7-10 business days. More for the second trailer!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 23, 2018)

Second dump trailer is now on order for Interfaith. Thanks to all who support this amazing program!

Weather permitting we are headed back to Denny's on Jan 13th.

Happy Holidays to all!!!!

WGP


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2018)

I need to find a way to make it back up there one of these weekends.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 23, 2018)

wendell said:


> I need to find a way to make it back up there one of these weekends.


Still in Des Moines?


----------



## Gingrsnap (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year! I have thoroughly enjoyed getting to know this group of people. Thank you for all you do. Don't stop loving your neighbor and giving back! I'm proud to be apart of this effort!!


----------



## wendell (Dec 31, 2018)

WetGunPowder said:


> Still in Des Moines?


Actually, just moved to Decorah this weekend. Madison property closes on the 7th. My wife will still be in Des Moines until the fall and her son is off to college and she she sells her house.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 31, 2018)

wendell said:


> Actually, just moved to Decorah this weekend. Madison property closes on the 7th. My wife will still be in Des Moines until the fall and her son is off to college and she she sells her house.


Decorah? Stop at Mabe's and have some pizza.


----------



## wendell (Dec 31, 2018)

dieselfitter said:


> Decorah? Stop at Mabe's and have some pizza.


Will do! LOL


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2019)

With the weather cooperating we will be headed to Denny's again on Jan 13th. Sounds like we have some new volunteers recruited so we may be running the cutting stand and also working the big log pile at the same time! Breakfast at Siren at 0700 and to the woodpile by 8AM.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2019)

Excerpt from ICBC Facebook page for those who do not see those posts:
_
"Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County has had an amazing 2018 and we are looking forward to an even amazinger 2019. You may think that isn't really a word, but it is, I googled it.

In 2018 we hit a milestone and Heat a Home delivered it's 1,000 load of firewood to help families heat their homes. That was just in the past five years, before that there were many more.

As many of you know, this will be my last article as Director of Interfaith. . . .This company started small and I've been the director for most of the growth. Our company has become so much more than we ever expected and we were able to make a difference in Burnett County. I will always be a part of Interfaith by volunteering . . .

Our volunteers are the best, most dedicated people you could ever know. Once again, I can't write a list because I don't have space or especially the memory to name everyone. Needless to say, our volunteers are wonderful and faithful and I am proud to have been able to work with them.

Now, pay attention, I want to make it very clear, DENNY IS NOT RETIRING. He will still be the coordinator of Heat a Home, Furniture for Free, Food Delivery and Christmas for Kids.

Barb_"

(Philbert)


----------



## kevin j (Jan 11, 2019)

Work day still on for Denny’s Sunday the 13th? 
(Unrelated to Barb’s email)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2019)

kevin j said:


> Work day still on for Denny’s Sunday the 13th?
> (Unrelated to Barb’s email)


Sunday is a go! Duane and I will be heading over tomorrow to get everything setup and ready to go!
Hopefully you and your splitter can make it!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2019)

Worth bringing a saw, or mostly splitting, or . . . ?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Worth bringing a saw, or mostly splitting, or . . . ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


We'll only need 2 people cutting with the stand -otherwise all other hands on deck for splitting!


----------



## kevin j (Jan 11, 2019)

splitter yes. give me a good spot and a couple good workers!

Philbert, remind me I have some jigs for you. 
kcj


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2019)

kevin j said:


> Philbert, remind me I have some jigs for you.


Hey Kevin! Remember those jigs!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey Kevin-don't forget Philbert's jigs.


----------



## kevin j (Jan 12, 2019)

what jigs?


CRS


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2019)

All the equipment is set up and ready to go. Good thing we got everything preset-took a couple hours to move snow, and get both elevators up and running. Hopefully see many of you in a few hours!

WGP


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks to all the AS members who helped out today! With local volunteers we had over 20 people show up in perfect (30 degree) January weather. Much work was done, much good food was eaten, and much good fellowship was shared with others. Hopefully Grizz and Philbert will have pictures to post. I might even try to figure out myself how to post the pictures I took today!

On a side note-The second delivery trailer should arrive this week!!!!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> Hopefully Grizz and Philbert will have pictures to post.


Not too many. Mostly of @kevin j s 3-part, component splitter (beam, ram, hydraulic power) and the bucking stand. Each of which make a huge difference over our older method of cutting logs off of piles, then splitting with Fiskars!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Jan 13, 2019)

Things have certainly come a long way since we used to just start cutting on a big pile of logs, making sure the pile didn't roll down on top of you. LOL


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 14, 2019)

Pictures from yesterday. 





The piles keep growing.








Lunchtime.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the pics Grizz!


----------



## dieselfitter (Jan 14, 2019)

Man, those gingersnaps were awesome. Thanks Ginger!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Jan 15, 2019)

dieselfitter said:


> Man, those gingersnaps were awesome. Thanks Ginger!


Any time Tim. Looks like you guys got a ton done. Wish I could have been there. I will be next time!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 25, 2019)

There will be a crew of guys at Denny's tomorrow from Zion Lutheran in Trade Lake.

Too cold for me!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 25, 2019)

Wood will split itself if you just drop it.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 29, 2019)

Just spoke to Denny. 231 loads of wood since 1/1/18. He is completely out of dry wood and is delivering wood now that we cut in September. Thanks to all who help keep Burnett County residents who need the help warm
during this brutally cold weather!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 31, 2019)

Denny said the church group cancelled last Saturday and plan to rescheduled for sometime in February. I will let everyone know the date!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 13, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> Denny said the church group cancelled last Saturday and plan to rescheduled for sometime in February. I will let everyone know the date!


Church group are going to attempt to cut this Saturday Feb 16th.

There's an alot of snow to contend with!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 22, 2019)

Interfaith Update

Kudos to the crew who made it to Denny's last weekend. The last of the wood on the west side of the driveway has been processed. It's not the best quality stuff and will be distributed next to people who need it.

On a more serious note Denny has spent most of the week in the hospital. After the workout in the woodpile he had no gas left in the tank. Tests were ran but no answers yet. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 

WGP


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 20, 2019)

Spoke with Denny yesterday. Says he is feeling a little better every day but they are still not sure exactly what is going on. They have ruled out the Big C word so that is a good thing!

We will try to work the woodpile again on April 7th-weather permitting. A good share of green wood was delivered when all the dry wood was gone-but a couple more days should put him in good shape for next winter !

And to hi-jack my own thread our Open House at the shop is scheduled for Saturday April 13th. Would like to make it a mini AS reunion/GTG. I am currently working on bringing in a special guest (AKA Wendell)!!!


----------



## wendell (Mar 20, 2019)

[emoji16]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 5, 2019)

Plans are still on for Sunday. Weather may come into play but time will tell. Breakfast in Siren for those who can make it. We'll try to hit the woodpile by 8. 
.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Apr 5, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> Plans are still on for Sunday. Weather may come into play but time will tell. Breakfast in Siren for those who can make it. We'll try to hit the woodpile by 8.
> .


Casey and I will be there with Cookies! Dieselfitter are you up for some gingersnaps or should we make choc chip?...or both?


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 5, 2019)

Gingrsnap said:


> Casey and I will be there with Cookies! Dieselfitter are you up for some gingersnaps or should we make choc chip?...or both?


 Them Gingersnaps you make are awesome! I don't want to miss out on any chance of getting them Gingersnaps. I'll never complain, chocolate cookies are good too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 6, 2019)

We are still planning on making this happen tomorrow. I will post as early as I can tomorrow morning if we are going to cancel because of the weather. It is going to be muddy so plan accordingly!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like Mother Nature has us calling an audible. We will try to reschedule of sometime in early May.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 8, 2019)

Left a little before 5 AM yesterday morning after checking here and the weather. Ended up finding out from Chris (Pele) in Siren it was canceled (only have a flip-phone yet). But I made the most of it and had breakfast at the Gary's in Siren and took the scenic way home and investigated the old Soo Line/Wisconsin Central RR line through Dresser/St. Croix Falls with the leisurely drive home. Considered it a primer for the trip up to the open house this next weekend and the Iowa GTG end of the month. At least the '08 Chevy is easier on gas than the '01 Dodge was...


----------



## Philbert (Apr 13, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> our Open House at the shop is scheduled for Saturday April 13th. Would like to make it a mini AS reunion/GTG. I am currently working on bringing in a special guest (AKA Wendell)!!!


Fun time at Boyd's open house. Good hospitality, a couple of the regular characters. and pretty stuff (saws and mowers) to look at!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2019)

Duane, Chris and many from their church league softball team put in a big day yesterday "working the woodpile." We are going to try to put the crew back together on Sunday May 5th and try to get at least one more days work in before the heat and the bugs take over!


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 23, 2019)

Count me in and a few extras too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 1, 2019)

Looks like we're good to go for Sunday. All the regulars from the shop should make it. Roll call for others????


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2019)

Sorry. Family stuff. 

Philbert


----------



## kevin j (May 2, 2019)

out of town. my first observed trials of season. another year older....

will there be any more ?

hows denny?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 4, 2019)

Planning on it. But I'll check here and the weather first before leaving (a little before 5 am).


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 6, 2019)

A very successful trip to Denny's yesterday. Except for a hydraulic hose on the skiddy and a few elevator glitches we processed alot of wood.
Not sure when we will get together again but there is much more wood on the ground now than last year. 

Denny and Barb both have doctor appointments this week so keep them in your thoughts and prayers.

WGP


----------



## Gingrsnap (May 6, 2019)

Great Day at Denny's. Had a lot of fun working on two great 3 person teams. Thanks Wayne, Lee and Boyd! Dieselfitter I hope the cookies at least made it home and not just eaten on the way! Chris I was glad to be your semi nurse....just don't make me look at the blood! Can't wait to see you all again in the fall! Have a great summer


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 6, 2019)

Pictures from Sunday 5/4/19.








Progress after about 2-3 hours work. There were 2 piles about the same size as the one under the elevator on the right that had already been stacked at the beginning of the day while waiting for the hydraulic hose to get repaired.




The piles by lunchtime.





Lunch from Gary's Cafe in Siren.






Back at it again after lunch.




And right before we were done one elevator decides to break down.


----------



## dieselfitter (May 8, 2019)

Gingrsnap said:


> Great Day at Denny's. Had a lot of fun working on two great 3 person teams. Thanks Wayne, Lee and Boyd! Dieselfitter* I hope the cookies at least made it home and not just eaten on the way!* Chris I was glad to be your semi nurse....just don't make me look at the blood! Can't wait to see you all again in the fall! Have a great summer


Umm, Well... Some of them did make it to the Minnesota state line. Thanks again. Your cookies are awesome.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 2, 2019)

The crew from the Siren Lions Club reached out to the Dresser Lions and said that they will be putting together a crew to go to Denny's on June 22nd. May be a chance for those who can't make a Sunday cut to join us on Saturday June 22nd.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 17, 2019)

Plans on Saturday are to head directly to the woodpile. We'll work til it's too hot or lunch time which ever comes first!


----------



## dieselfitter (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm gonna miss this one, got a prior commitment. I still have that part for the elevator sitting on my workbench. I haven't fixed it yet. I though I had all summer before it would be needed. I hope that doesn't jam you guys up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 24, 2019)

We worked off the ground on Saturday. One of the church groups started hand cutting on the fresh log piles and we split what they had cut after they left.

I'm in the process of making a play on a like new Timberwolf belt drive hydraulic driven elevator-price TBD>


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 29, 2019)

Elevator score! Got a smoking deal on the Timberwolf conveyor. Should work well for getting split wood closer to the stacking areas. Should also work well for loading the dump trailers!


----------



## Pjohnson (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a cabin near by how do you find out about joining the next event


----------



## Philbert (Jun 29, 2019)

Pjohnson said:


> I have a cabin near by how do you find out about joining the next event


Watch this thread!

Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## kevin j (Jul 27, 2019)

Facebook, FREE splitter near Grantsburg WI
If one of you folks can pounce on it I will help fix it up. Either resell with profits to denny, or keep it there to use. Or, it may be a piece of junk.....

Listed an hour ago. Kcj


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 3, 2019)

With Labor Day in the rearview mirror and the weather cooling off it's time to "work the woodpile" again. How does Sunday Sept 22nd fit into every ones schedule?


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 16, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> With Labor Day in the rearview mirror and the weather cooling off it's time to "work the woodpile" again. How does Sunday Sept 22nd fit into every ones schedule?


I'm kinda on the fence on this one. Any chance there will be ginger snap cookies?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 18, 2019)

Won't be making this one, out of the state Thurs-Sunday.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Sep 18, 2019)

dieselfitter said:


> I'm kinda on the fence on this one. Any chance there will be ginger snap cookies?


Of course there will be Gingersnap cookies!! See you there


----------



## kevin j (Sep 19, 2019)

Planning on it, but ETA 8-9. Save me a good spot for the Bantam splitter.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Sep 21, 2019)

Boyd and I delivered the new conveyor this evening-right before another big rain. Breakfast in Siren at 7am and off to the worksite. Have good boots and some bug spray-it's going to be that kind of day!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like a great day to work the woodpile! Off to breakfast!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like a great day to work the woodpile! Off to breakfast!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Sep 23, 2019)

Wow. What a day. I believe there were 34 people and it's estimated that we cut about 2 semi loads worth of logs for approximately 20 cord. Thanks to all AS and Non-AS members that chipped in! This goes a long way towards the start of next year's deliveries!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for posting Gingrsnap. I think we set a record for the amount we got done in one day! 5rINC was running nonstop with the skidddy trying to keep everyone supplied with logs.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 23, 2019)

For those of you who have helped this charity-you may have in the past been to Terry and Connie Bowar's home foe dinner after a hard days work. Terry is battling cancer again and needs our help cutting up his load of logs for boiler wood this winter. Plans are to do this on Oct 6th starting at 8am at his house just down the road from Denny's. Cutting it long and not much splitting should make this a pretty quick job-then over to Denny's time permitting to process some of the random piles in the woodyard.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Sep 23, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> For those of you who have helped this charity-you may have in the past been to Terry and Connie Bowar's home foe dinner after a hard days work. Terry is battling cancer again and needs our help cutting up his load of logs for boiler wood this winter. Plans are to do this on Oct 6th starting at 8am at his house just down the road from Denny's. Cutting it long and not much splitting should make this a pretty quick job-then over to Denny's time permitting to process some of the random piles in the woodyard.



I'll be there!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks like Sunday is a go-complete with gingersnap cookies!


----------



## dieselfitter (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm not gonna miss an opportunity to have some of them cookies. I'm in!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks to all who contributed to yesterdays effort. Especially 5RINC for his skidsteer and operating expertise! Terry's wood was processed in a little over 2 hours-plus the crew took down and cleaned up 6 standing oaks in his yard. All but a pile of large rounds were cleaned up at Denny's. The yard should be in good shape for winter. We are planning to "work the woodpile" again on SATURDAY Oct 19th and again in early November. Two more good days should put Denny in good shape for 2020 if Mother Nature rears her ugly head early. Grizz was the cameraman yesterday-hopefully pics to follow.

Thanks again!

WGP


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 7, 2019)

Pictures from yesterday (didn't get very many) and all were taken at Denny's.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for posting Grizz. The last photo shows the wood that still needs to be delivered and the start of next year's supply.

And some dork trying to put a splitter away!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks like our roller coaster ride of weather will put us on top of the hill for Saturday. Should be good weather and a good turn out to help this great charity!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 18, 2019)

Breakfast tomorrow morning at 5:45 at Our Place Cafe in St Croix Falls. Hopefully hitting the woodpile around 7:30.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 20, 2019)

Great day in the woodpile yesterday. Not as large a crew as last time but put another huge dent in the log pile. Special thanks to 5Rinc and the whole Robert's family crew. Three generations of dedicated men who have a real passion for giving! Thanks also to dieselfitter who reassembled the back-up elevator and stole all of the gingersnap cookies!!! We even had our Wisconsin State Assembly Rep Gae Magnifici there to help too! Pictures to follow.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Oct 20, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> Great day in the woodpile yesterday. Not as large a crew as last time but put another huge dent in the log pile. Special thanks to 5Rinc and the whole Robert's family crew. Three generations of dedicated men who have a real passion for giving! Thanks also to dieselfitter who reassembled the back-up elevator and stole all of the gingersnap cookies!!! We even had our Wisconsin State Assembly Rep Gae Magnifici there to help too! Pictures to follow.


It was a fantastic day! Happy Birthday to Duane! Thank you to Gae for joining us at the wood pile. I hope to see everyone again on Nov 3rd!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like Nov 3rd is a go for the next shot at "working the woodpile!"


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 31, 2019)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like Nov 3rd is a go for the next shot at "working the woodpile!"


Looking like sweating and bugs will not be a problem Sunday! PM me if anyone is planing on attending so I can give Denny a head count.

WGP


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks to all that helped out yesterday. Our goal to process all the logs that were on the east side of the driveway was met! Denny was amazed that we got it all done and is very thankful for all the work everyone does to make this operation a success.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 4, 2019)

Did manage to get a few pictures yesterday. In the second picture about half the pile of split wood under the Timberwolf conveyor (RH side) was from a previous workday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for posting the pics GA86! Thanks again to all that helped out! I may try to get back to Denny's on the weekend of Nov 16-17 to try to clean up some more of the pine that is cut and needs to be delivered.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 18, 2019)

All the pine has been cut, split, and delivered. The woodyard is in good shape heading into winter. Hopefully other volunteers will get what is cut stacked before the snow starts falling. We will play it by ear weather-wise when we will hit the woodpile again. Thanks again to all who help make this work!!!!

WGP


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 19, 2019)

Talked with 5Rinc and Denny yesterday. We are planning another cut (weather permitting) on Sunday Dec 8th. The plan is to cut and split boiler wood for the few people that have outdoor boilers. We talked and agreed that we could keep it separate from the smaller and shorter wood we are processing and will give us a chance to process logs that are too big to put up on the cutting stand. Hopefully everyone will be done hunting and not into full Xmas mode.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 3, 2019)

Plans are still a go to hit the woodpile this Sunday. Some snow in the yard shouldn't be a problem. Breakfast in Siren at 0700 then off to work!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 9, 2019)

Couple of pictures from yesterday. Even without the bucking stand we still got a lot of wood cut and split.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 9, 2020)

A small but motivated crew made it to Denny's yesterday. We removed and processed over 30 oaks out of his yard before all the snow melts. We are planning (weather permitting) to hit the woodpile again on Sunday March 22nd. Hopefully we will get a big enough crew together to run the cutting stand and keep hammering away on next years supply of wood!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 16, 2020)

Plans are a go for this Sunday (Unless Corona kills us all!!!!!!)


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 16, 2020)

"That which does not kill us makes us stronger." Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2020)

Still on for Sunday.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 20, 2020)

WetGunPowder said:


> Still on for Sunday/QUOTE]
> 
> Interfaith has suspended ALL operations until further notice.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 14, 2020)

Got me a new saw. Pictures to follow............


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 16, 2020)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got me a new saw. Pictures to follow............



Like this?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 17, 2020)

Not quite as nice!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's the new saw. It's a Dyna SC15 wood processor. Hope to have it at Denny's this week-end to run it through the paces! Will process up to 22" logs so there will still be plenty of need for crew!


----------



## Philbert (Aug 17, 2020)

Isn’t that kind of like ‘cheating’? We started with Fiskars!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 18, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Isn’t that kind of like ‘cheating’? We started with Fiskars!
> 
> Philbert
> With Denny now delivering over 300 face cord every calendar year it was time to step up the game!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 18, 2020)

With that new toy we sure have come a long ways from the "good ol' days".


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 19, 2020)

You got that right Grizz! A lot of good memories and good friendship have come from helping Intefaith!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 30, 2020)

Shook down the processor last Sunday with the help of Gingrsnap, Grandpa Tractor, and Mikey. Still some learning to do but the 85 degree heat didn't slow us down! going to try to get there again on Sept 13th. I know it's the start of the NFL season and the Packer/Vikings game. I personally have no interest in professional sports this year no matter what sport it is..........


----------



## OM617YOTA (Aug 30, 2020)

Wish I was closer, would be an honor to help out.


----------



## Gingrsnap (Sep 4, 2020)

Here are a few pics from the maiden use of the processor up at Denny's. It was amazing to see what it could do in 5 work hours!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 8, 2020)

Heading back to "work the woodpile" again this Sunday Sept 13th. Breakfast at the new Rude's Cafe at 0700!


----------



## jp233 (Sep 8, 2020)

That is really cool, what y'all are doing. And that processor looks pretty boss!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks like the rain will be moving out this afternoon. Weather looks great for tomorrow!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 14, 2020)

Awesome day to work the woodpile! With one crew at the processor and one crew cutting and splitting the larger logs we put a huge dent in the log pile! I didn't get many pictures-hopefully Grizz has a few to post.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 14, 2020)

Did get a few pictures from yesterday. Even with no bucking stand still got a lot of wood cut and split.












And quite a bit of sawdust off the processor too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks for the pics Grizz. Plans are to "work the woodpile" again on Sept. 27th. My goal is to get everything cut and split that's on the west side of the driveway before the snow season hits-if we can get a crew together and run the cutting stand and the processor at the same time we should be able to knock out the pile closest to the driveway!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2020)

Forecast calls for highs in the low 60's for Sunday! Should be a beautiful day to help this great charity!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 5, 2020)

Had a great turn out and between the cutting stand and the processor we knocked out between 30-35 cord! Plan is to hit it again this Sunday Oct 11th with the primary goal of removing all the standing oaks that have died from oak wilt. Will have both skidsteers and a mini excavator to dig out the stumps. Hope to run the processor while tree removal is going on. Breakfast in Siren at 0700-starting in the woods around 8.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 12, 2020)

Pictures from yesterday. Even with a smaller crew a lot was accomplished.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 12, 2020)

Couple more, can't forget about the good food we always have. And the results from the days work. We were guessing around 20-25 cord cut and split.


----------



## Cycledude (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the Very nice pictures and wow the food looks great !


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for posting the pics Grizz! The landscape around the woodyard sure has changed over the last 10 years! Probably 2-3 cord left to process from the trees that were taken down the back into the log pile! Shooting for Nov 1 to hit it again-hopefully with JD back in the normal routine! He starts his new job back home on Nov 1.


----------



## wendell (Oct 13, 2020)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Grizz! The landscape around the woodyard sure has changed over the last 10 years! Probably 2-3 cord left to process from the trees that were taken down the back into the log pile! Shooting for Nov 1 to hit it again-hopefully with JD back in the normal routine! He starts his new job back home on Nov 1.


JD's coming home?!? [emoji3]

What is he going to be doing?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2020)

wendell said:


> JD's coming home?!? [emoji3]
> 
> What is he going to be doing?
> JD is going to work for a truck and heavy equipment repair shop in Rock Creek MN . Straight west of Grantsburg .


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 23, 2020)

We have been blessed (for some cursed) with a fair amount of snow here the last few days. Plans are to hit the woodpile again on Nov 1. If we can get a big enough crew together to run both the processor AND the cutting stand we can knock out another 30-35 cord before winter!


----------



## mweba (Oct 25, 2020)

.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 26, 2020)

How's it going Mitch? Think I finally have a saw that can outcut your 562!


----------



## mweba (Oct 26, 2020)

Hmmm, I should run this secret saw... All is well. crazy busy with kids these days.


----------



## wendell (Oct 26, 2020)

mweba said:


> Hmmm, I should run this secret saw... All is well. crazy busy with kids these days.


Your first visit to a forum in a couple years?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 28, 2020)

It's about time for a reunion of the Knucklehead Entourage!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 29, 2020)

Looking like a nice day and a big crew for Sunday!


----------



## mweba (Oct 29, 2020)

When/where is breakfast?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 30, 2020)

Breakfast at Gary's Rude Cafe in downtown Siren at 0700. Or be at the woodpile at 8.


----------



## mweba (Nov 2, 2020)

Great time, very sore.... Vaughn stunk up the car for the five hour drive, thanks to two bowls of chilli.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting the pics Mitch. And thanks for making the trip up! Hopefully we can start getting the old band back together!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 2, 2020)

Pictures from yesterday.










Chili from the cafe in Siren for lunch.







Last-minute emergency field repairs on the elevator with 2 Fiskars, pliers and a piece of firewood.





These stacks are probably only about 1/3 of the split wood at Denny's.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures Grizz. When all the covid chaos started in March and we were shut out off the woodlot I thought Denny was in a real bind. Now it's November and the amount of wood processed this fall has been nothing short of amazing! Thank you all who have helped out to finally put us ahead of the eight ball instead of always being behind it! I set a lofty goal of having all the woodpile on the west side of the driveway processed by winter-looks like a couple more days work and that goal can be reality!


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow it's been a long time since I've been on here. It was great to see some old faces at Denny's last weekend. I wish I could have stayed around a little longer.
My new job at The Diesel Shop has been going well. It's nice to be home alot more!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks like we will attack the woodpile again on the weekend of Dec 5th and 6th. hopefully we can knock out what's left on the west side of the driveway before mother nature puts a halt on the cutting operation!


----------



## wendell (Dec 1, 2020)

If we're going old school, I'm assuming the Safety Meeting will be at JD's on Friday night? [emoji41]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 1, 2020)

wendell said:


> If we're going old school, I'm assuming the Safety Meeting will be at JD's on Friday night? [emoji41]


Are you actually heading north this weekend?


----------



## wendell (Dec 1, 2020)

WetGunPowder said:


> Are you actually heading north this weekend?


I've got one thing I still need to take care of but I'm hopeful.


----------



## wendell (Dec 1, 2020)

What is the agenda for the weekend? 

I can't make it work to come up Friday so wondering if it would be worth it to just come Saturday mid-day.

Of course, without breakfast in Siren, I'm not sure what the point would be. [emoji41]


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 1, 2020)

wendell said:


> What is the agenda for the weekend?
> 
> I can't make it work to come up Friday so wondering if it would be worth it to just come Saturday mid-day.
> 
> Of course, without breakfast in Siren, I'm not sure what the point would be. [emoji41]


if you come up on saturday i'll buy your supper Saturday night at T-dawgs or the Skol Haus in west sweden


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 2, 2020)

Skol Haus sounds like a good option for Saturday night.


----------



## wendell (Dec 2, 2020)

grandpatractor said:


> if you come up on saturday i'll buy your supper Saturday night at T-dawgs or the Skol Haus in west sweden


How could I say no to that? Can't wait to see you again, my friend. It has been far too long!


----------



## wendell (Dec 3, 2020)

Although I'm sure I can find my way, I guess I better get an address to where we are cutting to be sure.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 3, 2020)

7596 Hayden Lake Rd 
Danbury WI


----------



## old guy (Dec 3, 2020)

I was going to come up sat., but a couple of things have come up I have to deal with.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like GPT has lined up a second processor for us to use this weekend. Looks like with nice weather we should be able to git er dun!

Breakfast at Siren at 0700 tomorrow morning!


----------



## kevin j (Dec 4, 2020)

Not Saturday, but I plan on Sunday. Kcj


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 6, 2020)

Good days work done yesterday! Well over half way done-off to breakfast then back to the woodpile!!!!


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2020)

I am home safely although south of Rochester a deer did its best to change that outcome.

And somebody could've warned me that there would be no Cheese Whips at the Burnett Cheese Store.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 7, 2020)

Pictures from Sunday.






Started sometime around 8:30-ish AM and were done after 1 pm.



All the split and stacked wood plus a few piles yet to be stacked. We've put up quite a bit of wood since September.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 7, 2020)

Few more. The 2 piles by the garage.



About the same size sawdust piles on both processors.





The clean-up crew after lunch making sure none of the spaghetti goes to waste.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks to all who helped lend a hand this fall! A special thanks to Wendell and Mweba for travelling up all the way from Iowa to contribute. A gentleman that owns a cabin nearby stopped by on Sunday to check out the operation. Even tho he was not dressed for it he stayed and helped stack wood for a little while. Ginger and Denny told me later that he was totally blown away by our operation and could not believe that we were all there helping those in need. That in itself speaks volumes of the character of all who help. I am honored to call you all my friends and I wish you all a safe and Happy Holiday Season!

WGP


----------



## mncutter (Feb 6, 2021)

When does this start up again? Springtime?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 8, 2021)

Currently the woodyard is full of snow. We would like to burn some brush yet this winter but Mother Nature will dictate when we can get back to cutting.


----------



## mncutter (Feb 8, 2021)

WetGunPowder said:


> Currently the woodyard is full of snow. We would like to burn some brush yet this winter but Mother Nature will dictate when we can get back to cutting.


Sounds good. Is this the correct thread to watch for updates? I live NW of the twin cities but this seems like a good cause to make a drive for.


----------



## wendell (Feb 8, 2021)

mncutter said:


> Sounds good. Is this the correct thread to watch for updates? I live NW of the twin cities but this seems like a good cause to make a drive for.


Yes and it is. [emoji4]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 9, 2021)

Always welcome new comers to "work the woodpile" with us!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks like a group of locals will be at Denny's on March 6th. The size of the crew will dictate if we will cut on the ground or use the bucking stand. Hopefully we can burn some brush at the same time.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 4, 2021)

Is dennys on for sunday?
Edit: was this for saturday?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2021)

A small group will be there tomorrow-Saturday the 6th. Doesn't look like the crew from the shop will get there until later in the month at the earliest.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 2, 2021)

Two weeks til wedding day-hopefully back to the woodpile soon after!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks like Sept 12th is our target date to work the woodpile again for Denny. He got a smokin deal on more timber-the west side of the drive is full of logs again! Hopefully we will have a crew big enough to run both the cutting stand and the processor. Details to follow....................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 21, 2021)

Sept 12 is a go. Breakfast at 0700 at Rude's Cafe in Siren then off to the woodyard. We will get up there sometime between now and then to set up the processor and tune up all the splitters. Look forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 8, 2021)

Processor is set up. All the splitters and elevators are serviced and ready to go. 5R will be doing some work on the cutting stand Saturday morning so everything should be ready for Sunday. Denny has delivered over 175 loads of wood since the 1st of the year-all the wood in Grizz's pictures to the north has all been delivered so we have a vacant spot to refill!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 13, 2021)

Good crew yesterday. Knocked off a little early because of the heat but still processed about 25 cord. JD brought his new Bobcat toy which is really handy in the woodyard. Back at it again on Sept 26th.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 13, 2021)

Only got a couple of pictures yesterday.






The piles under the elevators seemed to stay the same size throughout the day from all the people stacking.





Lunch from Gary's in Siren.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 13, 2021)

Does this look like some improvised weapons system to anyone else?

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Sep 13, 2021)

WetGunPowder said:


> Good crew yesterday. Knocked off a little early because of the heat but still processed about 25 cord. JD brought his new Bobcat toy which is really handy in the woodyard. Back at it again on Sept 26th.


JD bought a Bobcat?!? I think we need to have a talk. [emoji57]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 14, 2021)

wendell said:


> JD bought a Bobcat?!? I think we need to have a talk. [emoji57]


I think it's called a Toolcat? with his grapple installed it is quite handy. Won't lift as high as a skiddy tho................


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2021)

This?






Toolcat Utility Work Machines - Bobcat Company


Toolcat™ utility work machine is several machines combined into one with 40+ attachments and implements for performance and maximum uptime. View now!




www.bobcat.com





Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 15, 2021)

Yup


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 21, 2021)

Looks like a beautiful day on Sunday. Chance of frost tonight should help take care of the bug problems!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 12, 2021)

Tentative plan to hit the woodpile again on Halloween Sunday. The carport/shed is up and hopefully we can cut enough to fill it before winter.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 20, 2021)

Got to Denny's last Sunday. 4 hours of digging and burying and the mountain of brush and tailings are gone! Now we need to dig a hole and bury the sandpiles!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 28, 2021)

Looks like good weather Sunday to "work the woodpile" again for Interfaith. Should have 2 processors and the cutting stand operating-hopefully putting a huge dent in the log piles!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 29, 2021)

I will be skipping breakfast on Sunday and heading straight to Denny's to set up my processor.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 1, 2021)

Awesome job done yesterday by all who made it! Pictures to follow by others. Should have enough wood cut and split to fill the new shed! Going to hit the woodpile again on Sunday Nov 14th.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 2, 2021)

Pictures from Sunday.

The new woodshed.













By the end of the day the 3 piles from the bucking stand and one of the processors had become 1 long one, and there's another good sized pile over by the garage from the other processor.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 9, 2021)

Talked to Denny yesterday. His wood stackers on Saturday were not "slackers"-all 3 piles cut on the 31st are now stacked in the new woodshed. Hopefully we can make 3 more big piles this Sunday! Breakfast at Rude's Cafe at 0700 will be paid for by Tom Magnafici, one of our helpers who can't make it but wanted to cover the cost of breakfast for us!


----------



## Gingrsnap (Nov 14, 2021)

WOOD CUT CANCELLED TODAY DUE TO WEATHER. MOTHER NATURE WILL DICTATE A RETURN TRIP. STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT CUT DATE!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 27, 2021)

If anyone is looking for something to do on Thursday Dec 2nd we're making a mid week trip to Denny's to run the processor.......


----------



## wendell (Nov 27, 2021)

WetGunPowder said:


> If anyone is looking for something to do on Thursday Dec 2nd we're making a mid week trip to Denny's to run the processor.......


Have a couple beers for my birthday. [emoji3060]


----------



## WetGunPowder (Nov 27, 2021)

wendell said:


> Have a couple beers for my birthday. [emoji3060]


Come on up and we'll have them together!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 3, 2021)

Good days work done yesterday-got about 15 cord through the processor in less than 6 hours!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 30, 2022)

FWIW We're headed to Dennys this Sunday April 3rd. Not much wood left after a long cold Wisconsin winter-so it's time to start "working the woodpile" for another year!


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 31, 2022)

Hopefully you will get lots of help.


----------



## MinnesotaJon (Apr 1, 2022)

Where is this at I am in kanabec county. Grantsburg is only about a half hour away from me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 2, 2022)

Located south of Danbury, Just off Wi Hwy 35 south of town. Normally meet at 0700 at Rude's cafe in Siren and try to hit the woodpile around 8. Should be a nice day-hopefully you can make it!


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 2, 2022)

Hmmm I just saw this. If I can’t make it tomorrow when are you cutting next?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 2, 2022)

Going to be weather sensitive. Probably late April or early May.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 4, 2022)

Great crew yesterday. Difficult to gauge exactly how much we processed (the log piles were 10+feet tall) but with 2 processors and the cutting stand we figured somewhere between 30 to 35 cord! Thanks to all that helped-especially 5RINC's work rebuilding the cutting stand bigger and better than ever!


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 4, 2022)

WetGunPowder said:


> Great crew yesterday. Difficult to gauge exactly how much we processed (the log piles were 10+feet tall) but with 2 processors and the cutting stand we figured somewhere between 30 to 35 cord! Thanks to all that helped-especially 5RINC's work rebuilding the cutting stand bigger and better than ever!


Sorry I missed it. Would really like to make it too the next one.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 5, 2022)

Wood Cutter said:


> Sorry I missed it. Would really like to make it too the next one.


I"ll give you a little more warning next time.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Apr 5, 2022)

WetGunPowder said:


> I"ll give you a little more warning next time.


Feel free to pm me


----------



## Cycledude (Apr 8, 2022)

No pictures ?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 17, 2022)

Missed this one, was driving out to Colorado on vacation that week.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 18, 2022)

Plans are to work the woodpile again on May 15th. Hopefully we can finish off the pile of logs on the east side of the driveway before it gets too hot out.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 6, 2022)

Sunday May 15th is a go. 5RINC and I will head up on Saturday and get everything set up so we are good to go first thing Sunday morning!


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2022)

I may have to come up just to get breakfast in Siren.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 14, 2022)

GPT, 5RINC, and I are headed to Denny's this afternoon to set up. Breakfast at 0700 in Siren then off to the woodpile!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 16, 2022)

Pictures from yesterday, didn't get very many. 













We made piles just as big as what was already there when we started, guessing 30+ cord of wood cut and split.


----------



## Wood Cutter (May 16, 2022)

Thanks for having me everyone! Looking forward to many more!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2022)

Plans are to hit the woodpile again Sunday Oct 16th. We've made a few day trips this fall-but much work still needs to be done!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks like all the cool kids have left the building.......................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 17, 2022)

Sundays are free for me now (all the other extra curricular activities are done for the season) , I'll just have to not procrastinate on checking back in here more often now.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 19, 2022)

I've got knee replacement surgeries scheduled for Nov 14th and Dec 28th. Not sure if we can get another weekend cut scheduled-but will try to do a couple mid week trips again to run the processor.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 19, 2022)

WetGunPowder said:


> I've got knee replacement surgeries scheduled for Nov 14th and Dec 28th.


Hope those work out for you. Folks I know, that have had those, describe a short period of pain, followed by a renewed sense of mobility and freedom to move about. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 20, 2022)

That's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------

